# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Թեմատիկ մրցույթներ >  Ստեղծագործական մրցույթ. Ընտրությունները

## Chuk

*Սիրելի՛ ակումբցիներ,*
Շուտով Հայաստանում տեղի են ունենալու ԱԺ հերթական ընտրությունները, ու բնական է, որ այսօր ընտրությունների թեման այժմեական է: Թվում է, թե մի հատ էլ գրական մրցույթի տեսքով այս թեման արծարծելը ավելորդ ծանրաբեռնելու է մեզ: Բայց ես այդպես չեմ կարծում, որովհետև հուսով եմ, որ այստեղ կտեսնենք նոր խոսք, նոր մոտեցումներ, որոնք մեզ կցրեն առօրյաից: Թեև շուտով ՀՀ ԱԺ ընտրություններն են, բայց բոլորովին պարտադիր չի կաղապարվել ՀՀ-ով կամ ԱԺ ընտրություններով: Մրցույթի թեման ընտրություններն են, նախագահի, ԱԺ-ի, սենատի, կամ էլի չգիտեմ ինչի: Հիմա կամ առաջ: Հիմա կամ հետո: Հայաստանում կամ Ռուսաստանում: Ռուսաստանում կամ ԱՄՆ-ում: Մեկ է: Կարևորը, որ թեման լինի ընտրությունները, ստեղծագործությունները լինեն արձակ ու որ կարևորն է՝ հումորային:

*Մրցույթի կանոններ*
Ստեղծագործությունը պետք է լինի արձակ, հայերեն ու մեքենագրված լինի հայատառ:Ստեղծագործությունը պետք է նամակագրական համակարգով (PM) ուղարկեք ինձ, վերնագրում գրելով «Մասնակցություն գրական մրցույթին»: Եթե ստեղծագործությունը երկար է ու դժվար է PM-ով ուղարկելը, ապա  կարող եք ուղարկել իմ email հասցեով (harutyunyan [կետիկ] artak [օձագալար] gmail [կետիկ] com), այդ թվում՝ օրինակ *.doc ֆորմատով: Նամակը ստանալուն պես պատասխան նամակով ես Ձեզ կտեղեկացնեմ, որ այն ստացել եմ: Նման տեղեկացում չլինելու դեպքում կապվեք ինձ հետ:Ստեղծագործությունը կարող եք ուղարկել մինչև այս տարվա ապրիլի 30-ը (30.04.2012) ավարտը՝ 24:00-ն:Մայիսի 1-ին ստացված ստեղծագործությունները՝ առանց հեղինակների անունները նշելու կտեղադրվեն թեմայում քննարկման ու քվեարկության համար:*Ստեղծագործությունն ինձ ուղարկելուց հետո չեք կարող ինձ խնդրել այն չտեղադրել կամ Ձեր անունը չհրապարակել, որովհետև այն ստանալու պահից համարելու եմ, որ ստեղծագործությունը ու ստեղծագործողը մասնակցելու են մրցույթին:* *Յուրաքանչյուր ակումբցի կարող է ուղարկել մեկ կամ երկու տարբերակ:* Մրցույթին կարող են մասնակցել միայն նախկինում որևէ տեղ չհրապարակված ստեղծագործությունները:Քննարկման ու քվեարկության ժամկետներն ու պայմանները կհայտարարվեն ստեղծագործությունները տեղադրելիս: 


Մրցույթի գաղափարը ծագել է My World My Space-ի առաջարկից:

----------

Apsara (25.04.2012), aragats (22.04.2012), armen9494 (22.04.2012), Arpine (22.04.2012), CactuSoul (22.04.2012), E-la Via (24.04.2012), ivy (22.04.2012), laro (22.04.2012), Lusinamara (22.04.2012), Mephistopheles (22.04.2012), Moonwalker (22.04.2012), My World My Space (22.04.2012), Nare-M (23.04.2012), Rammstein (22.04.2012), Raul Gonsalez (30.04.2012), Skeptic (22.04.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (22.04.2012), Tirim-tim (26.04.2012), Varzor (23.04.2012), Դավիթ (23.04.2012), Հայկօ (22.04.2012), Ձայնալար (22.04.2012), Մինա (22.04.2012), ՆանՍ (22.04.2012), Շինարար (24.04.2012), Ֆոտոն (22.04.2012)

----------


## armen9494

Արտակ ջան չգիտեմ սենց բաները ստե՞ղ են գրում, թե չէ, բայց էս նախադասության մեջ ոնց որ թե սխալ կա  :Unsure:  



> Մայիսի 1-ին ստացված ստեղծագործությունները՝ առանց հեղինակների անունները նշելու կտեղադրվեն թեմայում քննարկման ու քվեարկության համար:


ոնց որ թե իմաստը սենց լինի՝ այն ստեղծագործությունները, որոնք ստացվել են մայիսի 1-ին...

Միգուցե ես եմ սխալվում, հայոց լեզուս չի փայլում  :Jpit:

----------

Varzor (23.04.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հոգելեզվաբանության մեջ սրան ասում են` երկիմաստ նախադասություններ, որոնք հասկանալու համար ուղեղը երկրորդ անգամ է այն վերլուծում: Մեր կռիվը դասախոսի հետ ինչն էր. իրական կյանքում երկիմաստ նախադասություններ չկան, որովհետև կա կոնտեքստ, որն օգնում է միայն մի ձևով հասկանալ նախադասությունը: Ասածս ինչ ա` կոնտեքստին նայեք:

----------

Chuk (26.04.2012), Ձայնալար (26.04.2012), Մարկիզ (28.04.2012)

----------


## Chuk

Հիշեցնեմ, որ ստեղծագործությունները ուղարկելու վերջնաժամկետն այսօր է  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Այսպիսով 15 րոպեից մայիսի 1-ն է: Եվս 6 օր ու ՀՀ ԱԺ ընտրություններն են: Բայց երևի ԱԺ ընտրություններն այնքան կարևոր չեն, որքան ակումբի «Ընտրությունները» ստեղծագործական հումորային մրցույթը: Ինչու՞: Որովհետև ամենայն հավանականությամբ ՀՀ ԱԺ ընտրությունները կեղծվելու են: Իսկ ակումբի մրցույթը հավատարիմ է մնալու օրենքի տառին... ըըը... գուցե շտապեցի: Մրցույթի պայմանների համաձայն նյութերը պետք է տեղադրվեն 15 րոպեից: Բայց էս ընտրություններից աչքիս վատ ենք սովորում... ստեղծագործությունները կտեղադրվեն... 2 ժամից՝ գիշերը ժամը 2-ին: Ա՜խ այդ անիրավ կեղծարարները...

Եթե մինչև ժամը 2-ը տարբերակ ուղարկեք, դա էլ կդնեմ:

----------

Ariadna (01.05.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (01.05.2012), Շինարար (01.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

*Քվեարկության պայմանները*
Ստեղծագործությունները տեղադրվում են առանց հեղինակների նշման, «Տարբերակ N. Ստեղծագործության վերնագիր» վերնագրով, որոնք էլ լինելու են քվեարկության ընտրության կետերը,Քվեարկությունը տևելու է 3 օր,Ստեղծագործությունների հեղինակները կարող են քվեարկել նաև սեփական տարբերակի օգտին՝ գուշակության փուլում իրենց վրայից կասկածը հանելու տակտիկական նկատառումով, սակայն արդյունքների վերջնական ամփոփման ժամանակ այդ ձայները չեն հաշվելու,Քվեարկության 3 օրերի ընթացքում կարելի է թե՛ քննարկել ստեղծագործությունները, թե՛ փորձել գուշակել հեղինակներին,Ստեղծագործության հեղինակներն ինքնաբացահայտվելու իրավունք չունեն,Այս անգամ, փորձնական նպատակով, քվեարկությունը բազմակի չէ, յուրաքանչյուրը կարող է ընտրել միայն մեկ տարբերակ,Այս անգամ, փորձնական նպատակով, քվեարկության մեջ առկա է «Ոչ մեկը» կետը:Քվեարկությունը բաց է, բոլորը տեսնելու են, թե ով որ տարբերակի օգտին է քվեարկել,3 օր անց, քվեարկության ավարտից հետո կհայատարարվեն հեղինակները:

----------

Արէա (01.05.2012), Ֆոտոն (01.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 1.
Արդյոք ովքեր են*

_Տոտալ զառանցանք: Նվիրում եմ Դուգլասին:_ 
Երկիր մոլորակի արևելյան կիսագնդում, Ասիա ու Եվրոպա աշխարհամասերի հատման կետում, Անդրկովկաս կոչվող տարածաշրջանում (ոչ ոք չգիտի, թե ինչի են տարածաշրջանն անվանել Անդրկովկաս, երբ այն ուղղակի պետք էր անվանել Հատման Կետ, քանի որ այդ կետում են հատվում ոչ միայն Ասիան ու Եվրոպան, այլ նաև հյուսիսն ու հարավը, անտառներն ու անապատը, կանաչ մարգագետիններն ու այնտեղ արածող ոչխարները, Քուրն ու Արաքսը, Մերսեդեսն ու Երազը, Արագածն ու շուրջպարը, թոնրի լավաշն ու թարխունով ձուն .....) կա մի երկիր, որտեղ ապրում է մի բայղուշ ժողովուրդ: Ու այդ ժողովուրդը դժբախտ է ու եթիմ: Դժբախտ է, քանի որ ինքն էր այդպես որոշել ինչ-որ մի պահի, երբ դժբախտ լինելու գինը Լոնդոնի բորսայում մի քանի օր ավելի բարձր էր, քան երջանիկ լինելունը: Ահա հենց այդ օրերին էլ այդ ժողովուրդը որոշեց գնել դժբախտության բոլոր բաժնետոմսերը՝ հետո ավելի թանկ վաճառելու նպատակով: Բայց շաբաթվա վերջին գները նորից փոխվեցին ու այլևս երբեք դժբախտի գինը երջանիկից բարձր չեղավ ու բաժնետոմսերի ողջ փաթեթը իր բոլոր բոնուսներով, դիվիդենտներով, տոկոսներով, ֆյուչերսներով ու ֆորվարդներով հավիտյանս հավիտենից մնաց այդ ժողովրդի հիմնական ակտիվը:  Սույ ներդրումային պորտֆելի վրա ժամանակ առ ժամանակ աչք են դնում մի քանի այլ նախանձ ժողովուրդներ, բայց բաժնետերը աչքի լույսի պես պահում է դժբախտության բաժնետոսմերի իր փաթեթը, քանի որ, նախ չի ցանկանում պղծել պապերի կատարծ ներդրումը, իսկ հետո էլ ցանկանում է սույն երկարաժամկետ ներդրումն ամբողջությամբ փոխանցել հաջորդ սերունդներին:

Ժողովուրդն այս եթիմ է, քանի որ ի տարբերություն մնացած բոլոր ժողովուրդների, որոնք համաձայն որոշ գիտական վերլուծություններին առաջացել են կապիկից, այս ժողվուրդը կապիկից չի առաջացել: Կապիկն է առաջացել այս ժողովրդից, իսկ մնացած ժողվուրդներն էլ առաջացել են հենց այդ կապիկից: Ու ոք չգիտեր, թե որտեղից է առաջացել այս ժողովուրդը, այսինք, այս ժողովուրդը ծնող չունի: Իսկ անծնող բոլոր անհատականություններին Հատման Կետի նորագույն բացատրական բառարանը բնութագրում է մեկ բառով՝ եթիմ:
Այս դժբախտ ու եթիմ ժողովրդի սիրած զբաղմունքներից առաջինը առավոտից իրիկուն մի սարին նայելն է, որն ընկած է դիտարկման կետից հարավ, բայց այդ ժողովրդի պատկերացումներում այդ սարն այնքան մեծ կարևորություն ունի, որ չնայած հարավային դիրքին, նրա հետևից է ամեն առավոտ ծագում արևը ու նրա հետևում է արևն ամեն օր մայր մտնում: Սույն աշխարհագրական պարադոքսը իր ողջ փայլով արտացոլվում է այդ ժողովրդի գեղանկարիչ զավակների կտավներում, որոնք վաճառվում են գրեթե ամեն տեղ, ու որոնք գնվում են այդ ժողովրդի ինչպես ներկա, այնպես էլ ժամանակավոր բացակա, ընդմիշտ բացակա, արտագնա աշխատանքի մեկնած, արտագնա աշխատանքից հետ եկած ու շուտով էլի գնացող, երբեք սարը չտեսած, սարը չտեսած ու տեսնել չցանկացող, բայց սարի մասին լսած, սարից իջած, նոր սարը հելած, սարերի ստորոտում արածած ու արածող գրեթե բոլոր ներկայացուցիչների կողմից: 

Այս դժբախտ ու եթիմ ժողովորդի սիրած երկրորդ զբաղմունքը հինգ տարին մեկ անգամ իր դժբախտությանը, եթիմությանն ու սարին նվիված փառատոնի անցկացումն է, որը անհայտ պատճառներով կոչվում է «ընտրություններ»: Հատմակ Կետի բացատրական բառարանը «ընտրություննե» կոչվող փառատոնը ներկայացնում է որպես ժողովրդի ինչպես ներկա, այնպես էլ ժամանակավոր բացակա, ընդմիշտ բացակա, արտագնա աշխատանքի մեկնած, արտագնա աշխատանքից հետ եկած ու շուտով էլի գնացող, երբեք սարը չտեսած, սարը չտեսած ու տեսնել չցանկացող, բայց սարի մասին լսած, սարից իջած, նոր սարը հելած, սարերի ստորոտում արածած ու արածող գրեթե բոլոր ներկայացուցիչների կողմից թղթի կտորի վրա գրիչով նշան անելու ու արդեն օգտագործված թղթի կտորները նեղ անցքով արկղը նետելու գործողություն, որի արդյունքում որոշ սահմանափակ թվով դժբախտ եթիմների հաջորդ հինգ տարվա ընթացքում (այսինքն ժամանակավորապես) հնարավորություն է ընձեռվում որոշակիորեն նվազեցնել իրենց դժբախտության աստիճանը, այսինքն երջանկանալ, բայց ոչ մի դեպքում չի ազատում եթիմ լինելու վեհ կոչումից:

Փառատոնը տևում է մեկ ամիս: 

Ոչ ոք չգիտի, թե ինչպես է դա ստացվում, բայց մեկ անգամ ժամանակավորապես երջանկացածներին հաջողվում է երջանկանալ նաև ամեն հաջորդ անգամը, և ի վերջո, որոշ դժբախտ եթիմների ժամանակավոր երջանկացումը վերածվում է անժամկետ երջանկացման: 

Փառատոնի ընթացքում երջանկանալ ցանկացողները երջանկանալ չցանկացողներին խոստանում են կրկնակի, եռակի կամ նույնիսկ քառակի թանկ վաճառել Լոնդոնի բորսայում գնված բաժնետոմսերը, իսկ վաճառքից ստացված հասույթը հավասար բաժանել բոլոր դժբախտ եթիմների մեջ: Ենթադրվում է, որ գործարքի արդյունքում դժբախտությունը պիտի վերանա (հայտնի չէ, թե արդյոք բոլորն են իրոք ցանկանում, որ այն վերանա), չնայած բոլորն էլ հասկանում են, որ գործարքը երբեք չի կայանալու, քանի որ բաժնետոմսերի ողջ փաթեթը բաժանված է ժողովրդի բոլոր անդամների մեջ, իսկ անդամները ինչպես ներկա են, այնպես էլ ժամանակավոր բացակա, ընդմիշտ բացակա, արտագնա ............: Եթիմությունը վերացնել ոչ մեկը չի խոստանում, քանի որ այն համարվում է այդ ժողովրդի հիմնական ազգային առանձնահատկությունը, որը տարբերում է նրան մնացած բոլոր՝ կապիկից առաջացած ժողովուրդներից: 

Փառատոնի ընթացքում, երջանկանալ ցանկացողներից ոմանք նաև խոստանում են, որ սարը մի քիչ հյուսիս կքաշեն (թող մոտ լինի), կամ երկիրը մի քիչ հարավ կտեղափոխեն (թող համ սարը մոտ լինի, համ էլ տաք լինի):

Փառատոնի ընթացում, որոշ դժբախտ եթիմներ երգում են: 

Փառատոնից հետո, բոլոր դժբախտ  եթիմները շարունակում են հիանալ սարով: 

*********
Փառատոնի նախավերջին օրն էր: Հոգնուկ Դավադիտըլածյանը աշխատանքից տուն վերադրաձավ երեկոյան ժամը յոթին: Տաքսի ծառայությունում հնգօրյա հերթափոխից հետո (Հոգնուկը 48 ժամ, առանց մեկ րոպե հանգստի, մեքենա էր վարել) հազիվ ոտքի վրա կագնելով մի կերպ բացեց դուռը: Դուռը բացելուն պես գլխին թափվեցին դռան բոլոր հնարավոր արանքները խցկած քսանհինգ թուղթ ու ծրար, որոնց մեջ մեկ նամակ ջուր մատակարարող կազմակերպությունից՝ ջրի վարձով, մեկ նամակ էլեկտրականություն մատակարարող կազմակերպությունից՝ հոսանքի վարձով, մեկ նամակ կոյուղին սպասարկող կազմակերպությունից՝ կոյուղու վարձով, մեկ նամակ աղբահանող կազմակերպությունից՝ աղբահանության ու մալուխային հեռուստատեսության վարձով, մեկ նամակ գազ մատակարարողից՝ գազի վարձով ..... հեռախոսի վարձով, ինտերնետային կապի վարձով ....... ընդհանուր առմամբ տասներկու նամակ: Հոգնուկն առաձնացրեց այս նամակները ու անցավ նամակների մյուս խրցին՝ նույնպես տասներկու հատ: Սրանք Փառատոնի մասնակիցների գովազդային բուկլետներն էին: Ինը բուկլետը իրենցից ներկայացնում էին երջանկանալու կոլեկտիվ հայտերը: Բոլորի իմաստը գրեթե նույնն էր – առաջին էջի վրա կոլեկտիվ նկարներ էին՝ դժբախտ դեմքերով (սիբիրախտով հիվանդ կովի հայացքներով), այսինք մինչև ժամանակավոր երջանկանալը, իսկ երրորդ էջի վրա կոլեկտիվ նկարներ էին՝ երջանիկ դեմքերով (սիբիրախտի դեմ պատվաստված կովի հայացքներով), այսինքն փառատոնի ավարտից հետո: Առաջին ու երրորդ էջերի մեջտեղում զետեղված երկրորդ էջում փառատոնին ակտիվ մասնակցելու ուղերձ էր, համեմված սարի, հարավի, հյուսիսի, տաք ու սառի, թաց ու չորի, թանկ ու էժանի մասին անօգուտ տեղեկատվությամբ: Գոնե Հոգնածի համար նախորդ տասներկու նամակները կենսական ավելի մեծ նշանակություն ունեին: Փառատոնի հետ կապված ևս երեք բուկլետ կար, այս դեպքում երջանկանալու անհատական հայտերով: Իմաստը նույնն էր, բովանդակությունը նույնն էր, միայն նկարներն արդեն ոչ թե կոլեկտիվ էին, այլ անհատական, իսկ հայացքները հիշեցնում էին դաբաղով վարակված կովերի՝ որոնց ոչ մի պատվաստում չի փրկում և որոնց միայն պետք է ուղարկել հարկադիր սպանդի: Դեմքի այս արտահայտությունը նույնն էր ինչպես առաջին այնպես էլ երրորդ էջի վրա: Երկրորդ էջի վրա սարից բացի տեղեկատվություն կար նաև մոտակա արոտավայրերի մասին՝ կոնկրետ հասցեներով: 
Բայց միակ նամակը, որն իրոք հետաքրքրեք Հոգնուկին, դա ինչ-որ նոր տաքսի ծառայության գովազդային բուկլետն էր: <Ի, արա է՞ս ովքե՞ր են», մտածեց Հոգնուկը: «Ի արա, էս ովքեր են» խոհափիլիսիփոյական միտքը միակն էր, որ միշտ հայտնվում էր Հոգնուկի գլխում, երբ ձեռքը որևէ թղթի կտոր էր վերցնում, և հատկապես եթե թղթի այդ կտորի վրա ինչ-որ բան էր գրված կամ նկարած լինում: Միակ տարբերությունն այն էր, որ երբեմն հարցական նշանը Հոգնուկի գլխում դրվում էր «էս»-ի վրա, իսկ երբեմն «ովքեր»-ի վրա: Այդ երեկո, այս միքտը հայտնվեց նրա գլխում տասներկու անգամ, երբ աջքի անցկացրեց  կոմունալ վարձերի նամակները, տասներկու անգամ, երբ աչքի անցկացրեց փառատոնյան բուկլետները, և մեկ անգամ, երբ ձեռքը վերցրեց նոր տաքսի ծառայության գովազդային բուկլետը: Բայց այս վերջին անգամը Հոգնուկի գլխում այս միտքը հայտվեց իր ողջ խորությամբ ու լրջությամբ, իսկ հարցական նշանը դրված էր ինչպես «էս»-ի , այնպես էլ «ովքեր»-ի վրա: 

Հոգնուկն ահավոր հոգնած էր, քանի որ հատկապես փառատոնի օրերին շատանում էին պատվերները, ու ստիպված աշխատում էր անընդմեջ 48 ժամ, սովորական 46 ժամի փոխարեն: Երբ պիտի պրծներ փառատոնը, որ Հոգնուկը վերադառնա իր նորմալ աշխատանքային ռեժիմին: Մինչև քնելը Հոգնուկը սորտավորեց նամակները, կարևորներն առանձնացրեց ոչ կարևորներից, ու ոչ կարևորները, հազար տարվա տաքսու վարորդ հմտությամբ, ուղղահայաց դիրքով կայանեց աղբարկղում: Դաբաղով ու սիբիրախտով վարակված, պատվաստված ու չպատվաստված բոլոր կովերն այժմ միասին գլխիվայր կայանված էին իրենց արժանի ձրի կայանատեղիում: «Լավ ա էս պառկովկի համար փող չեն վերցնում». մտածեց Հոգնուկն ու քնեց:

----------

aragats (02.05.2012), Ariadna (01.05.2012), Arpine (01.05.2012), Babik (04.05.2012), Claudia Mori (03.05.2012), Freeman (01.05.2012), Hayk Avetisyan (04.05.2012), ivy (01.05.2012), Kita (04.05.2012), Kuk (15.05.2012), Malxas (01.05.2012), Mark Pauler (01.05.2012), Mr. Annoying (28.11.2017), murmushka (01.05.2012), Skeptic (01.05.2012), Varzor (02.05.2012), Արէա (01.05.2012), Դավիթ (02.05.2012), Դատարկություն (01.05.2012), Ժունդիայի (03.05.2012), Շինարար (01.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (01.05.2012), Տրիբուն (04.05.2012), Ֆոտոն (01.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 2.
Պահանջվում է փետրավոր
*

- Փախել է:

Քաղաքապետը նստեց վարդագույն անկողնուն, որի վրա մի քանի բարալիկ փետուր էր ընկած: Գլուխը վերցրեց ափերի մեջ ու նորից նայեց նամակի վերջին տողին . «Մենք յոթերորդ երկնքում ենք...»:

- Մրգավաճառի տղայի հետ,- ավելացրեց նրա փոքրամարմին օգնականը՝ նամակն իր հերթին ուսումնասիրելուց հետո:

- Ինչ ժամանակներ են... Արդեն հրեշտակներին էլ չես կարող վստահել:

- Հիմա ի՞նչ պիտի անենք, պարոն Բաս:

- Նոր ընտրություններ: Ուրիշ էլ ի՞նչ: Քաղաքը ո՞նց թողնեմ առանց պահապան հրեշտակի: Կկործանվենք, հազար ու մի փորձանք կգա գլխներիս:

Այդ ասելով՝ նա դուրս եկավ պատշգամբ: Օգնականն արագ քայլերով հետևեց նրան:

- Լո,- դիմեց նրան մտահոգ քաղաքապետը,-պետք է անմիջապես հաղորդագրություն ուղարկել վերև: Տեղեկացնել կատարվածի մասին և խնդրել նոր թեկնածուներ ուղարկել: Միայն թե նորից Չարլիի հրեշտակներ չլինեն, որ ամբողջ նախընտրական շրջանում բոլոր ջահելներին գժվացնեն, իսկ ընտրվածն էլ երկու ամիս անց մեր գլխին այս փորձանքը բերի:

Լոն նայեց երկնքին ու քորեց ծոծրակը:

- Է՜հ,-հոգոց հանեց նա,- արևը նորից դեղին է: Շեֆը տեղում չի...

Բասը վրդովմունքով թափահարեց ձեռքերը:

- Մեկ դեղին է, մեկ կարմիր կամ էլ ամպերի տակ թաքնված: Մի օր չեղավ՝ կանաչ տեսնենք:

- Կանաչ արևը մեր օրերում հազվադեպ երևույթ է, պարոն Բաս... Բայց դե ախր ո՞նց մեղադրես, հազար ու մի գործ կա անելու, զբաղված է շեֆը:

- Մեր քաղաքին նոր պահապան է պետք, դրանից կարևոր գործ չկա':


Հրապարակում հավաքված բնակիչները աղմկում էին ու զայրացած կոչեր անում:

- Հանգստացե'ք, հանգստացե'ք,- փորձում էր նրանց կարգի հրավիրել ամբիոնի մոտ կանգնած քաղաքապետը,- շուտով այս հարցն անպայման կկարգավորվի:

Համատարած աղմուկը հանկարծ հանդարտվեց՝ տեղը զիջելով շշուկների, երբ ծանր քալերով հարթակ բարձրացավ քաղաքի ամենապատկառելի ծերուկներից մեկը, որն իր կյանքում շատ բաներ էր հասցրել տեսնել:

- Ժողովուրդ,- մորուքի միջից հնչեց նրա խռպոտ ձայնը,- մեր ժամանակ որ Չարլի-մարլի չկար, պակա՞ս պահապան հրեշտակներ ունեինք:

- Ճի՜շտ է ասում,- հնչեց ամբոխի միջից:

Ալեհերը շարունակեց գործից հասկացողի, ծանրակշիռ ձայնով.

- Հրեշտակը պիտի անսեռ լինի:

- Անսե՜ռ, անսե՜ռ,- ավելի ոգևորվեց ամբոխը:

- Թևերը՝ մեծ, բմբուլները՝ հաստ-հաստ, որ թռիչքը թափ ունենա:

- Մազերն էլ ոսկի՜,- լսվեց ինչ-որ մեկի ձայնը:

Ծերունին ձեռքը բարձրացրեց ու պատասխանեց իր ողջ իմաստնությամբ.

- Դա արդեն անպայման չի. շեկին մի խաբնվեք, սևն էլ իր որակն ունի: Դուք ասեք՝ գլխում խելք լինի, բերանում՝ ճարտար լեզու, ժողովրդին բարի աչքով նայի, վերևներում էլ լավ կապեր ունենա, որ մեր քաղաքն ամեն փորձանքից պահի-պահպանի:

Հնչեցին բարձր ծափեր ու հավանության ճիչեր:

- Մենք արդեն հաղորդագրություն ենք ուղարկել,- ժողովրդին դիմեց Լոն,- կատարվածի մասին տեղեկացրել ենք. հիմա սսպասում ենք արձագանքի: Չգիտենք, թե...

Նրա խոսքն ընդհատվեց մարդկանց բացականչությամբ.

- Նայե՜ք... Գալի՜ս են, թեկնածուները գալի՜ս են...

Բոլորի հայացքն ուղղվեց երկնքին, որտեղ ամպերի միջից իջնող սիլուետներ էին երևում: Եվ դրանք գնալով ավելի պարզ գծագրություն էին ստանում: Արդեն գետնին հասնելով՝ հրեշտակներն ուղղեցին իրենց երկար հագուստները՝ իրենց վրայից հեռացնելով ամպի կտորտանքներն ու աստղային փոշին:

Մարդիկ համակ ուշադրությամբ զննում էին իրենց ուղարկված երեք թեկնածուներին՝ մինչ նրանք իրենց կարգի էին բերում:

Առաջինը կարծես թափանցիկ լիներ, այնքան նուրբ ու երկնային էր: Գույնից զուրկ, հարթ մազերը հասնում էին մինչև գետին, իսկ աչքերից անմեղություն էր թափվում: Ձեռքին էլ մի քնար ուներ, որից հաստատ աստվածային մեղեդի էր հնչելու, հենց հրեշտակը կպներ դրան իր բարակ մատներով: Սպիտակ հագուստի վրա փակցրած կրծքանշանին գրված էր նրա անունը. «Բյուրեղ»:

- Չափազանց հրեշտակ է այս գործի համար,- իրար մեջ քրթմնջացին մարդիկ,- սա տոլերանտ էլ կլինի:

Երկնքից իջած մյուս թեկնածուն խոշորամարմին էր, ծանրաշարժ: Նրա դիմագծերը մուգ էին, իրար վրա եկած, ինչպես գլխի կարճ ու խիտ մազերը: Հայացքը լի էր անկեղծ ու անշառ դոդությամբ: Լայն կուրծքը հպարտությամբ զարդարում էր անունը՝ «Ասլան»:

Իրեն բոլորից արագ կարգի բերած երրորդ հրեշտակը նույնքան ուշադրությամբ էր զննում մարդկանց, որքան նրանք իրեն: Նրա աչքերը փայլփլում էին դեմքին ընկած չարաճճի գանգուրների միջից: Վրան թեքությամբ կախված փոքր պայուսակ կար, կրծքին էլ գրված էր. «Կայծիկ»:

- Պարոն Բաս, տեսեք այս գործն ինչ արագ գլուխ եկավ,- հուզմունքով ասաց Լոն:

Ապա արագ քայլերով մոտեցավ հյուրերին, սեղմեց նրանց ձեռքերը, մի քանի խոսք փոխանակեց ու երջանկությամբ լի դեմքով ուղեկցեց նրանց դեպի հարթակ:

Քաղաքապետը կասկածամտորեն չափչփեց նորեկներին, ապա դիմեց ժողովրդին.

- Ահա և մեր հրեշտակները, պետք չեկավ երկար սպասել,- այդ ասելով՝ նա գլուխը նորից թեքեց թեկնածուների կողմը,- մոտ եկեք, ներկայացեք, տեսնենք՝ ով եք, ինչ եք:

Բյուրեղը սկսեց նվագել իր հրեշտակային քնարը, որի ականջ ծակող քաղցր-մաղցր հնչյուններից մարդիկ ծամածռեցին դեմքերը:

- Սա մանկական թատրոն չի, քաղցրիկ,- բղավեց ինչ-որ մեկը:

- Դու մեզ ո՞նց ես թշնամիներից պաշտպանելու,- հարցրեց մեկ ուրիշը:

Բյուրեղը ձեռքով դիրիժորական շարժում արեց ու պատասխանեց.

- Լինենք հանդուրժող և խաղաղասեր, բարեկամներ: Մեզ պետք չեն թշնամիներ: Սերը կփրկի աշխարհը, իսկ արվեստն այն կգեղեցկացնի...

Բոլորը սկսեց «բո՜ւ» գոռալ ու բութ մատները ներքև շարժել:

Բյուրեղը շփոթվեց:

- Դու այս գործում փորձ ունե՞ս:

- Ես ճիշտն ասած առաջին անգամ եմ երկրի վրա...

«Բու»-երը փոխարինվեցին բարձր սուլոցներով, և հրեշտակը անսպասելիությունից քնարը ձեռքից գցեց: Մի քիչ ուրիշ էր պատկերացնում երկրային կյանքն ու մարդկանց: Հիմա մշակութային շոկի մեջ էր:

- Հաջո՜րդը...

Ասլանը, տեսնելով Բյուրեղիի հետ կատարվածը, անվստահ քայլերով ու չուզենալով մի քիչ առաջ եկավ:

- Ձեզ վերևներում ոնց որ թե լավ են կերակրում,- գոռաց ընտրողներից մեկը, և ամբոխը պայթեց ծիծաղից:

- Ժողովուրդ,- մեջ ընկավ Լոն,- խնդրում եմ ավելի հարգալից լինել մեր թեկնածուների հանդեպ, մի մոռացեք, որ նրանցից մեկը մեր քաղաքի պահապան հրեշտակն է լինելու: Խնդրեմ, պարոն Ասլան, պատմեք մեզ, թե ինչպես եք պատկերացնում այս աշխատանքը:

Հրեշտակը մի քիչ համարձակություն հավաքեց փոքրիկ Լոյի խոսքերից ու սկսեց.

- Ես... ես ուզում եմ բոլորին պաշտպանել...

- Եվ ո՞նց ես դա անելու,- հնչեցին հարցերը:

- Դե... Թեկուզ կենդանիներով: Կբերեմ քաղաքի շուրջ բոլորը առյուծներ ու վագրեր կդնեմ, թող մեկը փորձի մեզ թարս աչքով նայել: Ասլանն ու իր գազանները՝ ժողովրդի հետ, ժողովրդի կողքին:

Ամբոխի ծիծաղն ավելի ուժեղացավ:

- Հրեշտակ եմ ասել, է՜... Ի՜նչ քաջություն: Դու սեռ է՜լ կունենաս...

Եվ մարդկանց արդեն հնարավոր չէր հանգստացնել: Բայց այդ ժամանակ քաղաքի իմաստուն ալեհերը բարձրացրեց իր ձեռքը, և ամբոխի ոգևորությունը փոքր ինչ զսպվեց:

- Սպասեք, ժողովուրդ, թող մի հատ բացի թևերը, տեսնենք փետուրները ոնցն են:

Ասլանը, որ արդեն վախից կուչ էր եկել, գլուխն ավելի կախեց և բացեց իր աժդահա մարմնին չսազող փոքր ու քրչոտ թևերը:

- Սա չի՞ քո թափը, առյո՜ւծ,- ավելի մոլեգնեց ծաղրը:

Այդ պահին Կայծիկն առաջ ցատկեց ու բացեց իր հսկայական թևերը, որոնք մեծ շողք գցեցին ամբողջ հրապարակի վրա:

- Մի քիչ շատ չջրիկացա՞ք,- ասաց նա բարձր ու կայտառ ձայնով:

Բոլորը զարմանքից լռեցին:

Կայծիկը պոկվեց գետնից ու սկսեց թեթև ճախրել քաղաքի բնակիչնեչի գլխավերևում:

- Պահապան հրեշտակ եք ուզո՞ւմ,- ասաց նա՝ շարունակելով պտույտները,- իսկ դու պատրա՞ստ եք լինելու օրինավոր քաղաքացի: Ես եկել եմ, որ օգնեմ, ոչ թե փրկեմ: Պիտի միասին աշխատենք: Միասին կառուցենք ու պահպանենք: Անգործ ու խարդախ թե եղաք, ոչ մի հրեշտակ ձեզ չի պահպանի: Իմ գործն է հաջողություն բերել, եթե միայն արժանացել եք: Իսկ թե հրաշք եք ուզում, նստեք ու սպասեք կանաչ արևին:

Քաղաքի ալևորը մատը վեր տնկեց.

- Ինքն է:

Ժողովուրդն աղաղակելով ծափահարեց:

Ու քաղաքը սիրեցին Կայծիկին: Ընտրությունները երկու շաբաթից էին, բայց արդյունքն արդեն կարծես թե պարզ էր: Այդ օրերի ընթացքում Ասլանն ու Բյուրեղը ավելի ընկճվեցին՝ տեսնելով, որ հակառակ իրենց բարի մտադրությունների՝ ոչ ոք իրենցով չի հետաքրքրվում: Նրանց հավաքներին միայն քաղաքապետն էր գալիս՝ Լոյի հետ միասին:

Իսկ Կայծիկի շուրջը միշտ մարդիկ էին խմբված: Այդ հրեշտակը մարդկանց գրավելու կարողություն ուներ. միշտ ուշադիր էր բոլորի նկատմամբ, հարցերին հաճույքով պատասխանում էր: Ճկուն լեզու ուներ ու համակրանք առաջացնող խոսք: Բացի դրանից, նա իսկապես հետաքրքրվում էր քաղաքով ու նրա բնակիչներով, և դա հնարավոր չէր թաքցնել:

Մի անգամ Լոն հարցրեց նրան.

- Ինչո՞ւ ես ուզում դառնալ քաղաքի պահապան:

-Ինձ դուր է գալիս լինել մարդկանց հետ,- ասաց հրեշտակը,- վերևում իմ տեղը չի. ինձ հողն ավելի է ձգում:

Իսկ քաղաքապետն ավելի շատ հետաքրքրված էր Կայծիկի փոքր պայուսակով, որը նա ոչ մի վայրկյան վրայից չէր հանում:

«Ի՞նչ կարող է հրեշտակին այդքան անհրաժեշտ լինել»,- միտք էր անում Բասն ու պատասխան չէր գտնում:


Ընտրությունների նախորդ օրը քաղաքը մեծ խնջույք կազմակերպեց բոլոր թեկնածուների պատվին: Ասլանն ու Բյուրեղն, իրար ձեռք բռնած, եկան հավաքույթին ու որոշեցին մի կարգին ուրախանալ՝ անկախ ամեն ինչից:

Բյուրեղը ոգևորությամբ իր քնարն էր նվագում քաղաքի երեխաների համար, իսկ Ասլանն ուտում էր բոլոր համեղ խորտիկները՝ իսկը առյուծի ախորժակով:

Կայծիկն էլ սովորականի պես ուշադրության կենտրոնում էր: Նա գանգուրներն ուղղելով ու աչուկներ խաղացնելով մեկ տղաների հետ էր պարում, մեկ աղջիկների: Դե անսեռ լինելն էլ իր առավելություններն ուներ:

- Լսիր, Լո, կարո՞ղ ես պարզել՝ ինչ կա Կայծիկի պայուսակում,- իր օգնականին մի կողմ քաշելով՝ հարցրեց քաղաքապետը:

- Պարոն Բաս, ինչո՞ւ եք այդքան հետաքրքրված այդ պայուսակով...

- Չգիտեմ, երբևէ պայուսակով հրեշտակ չեմ տեսել:

Լոն քորեց ծոծրակը:

- Կփորձեմ իմանալ,- ասաց նա:

Կայծիկը պարում էր ու պարում, իսկ քաղաքապետի փոքրակազմ օգնականը պտտվում էր նրա շուրջը:

- Իսկ ինձ մի պար չի՞ հասնում,- լսեց հրեշտակը:

Լոն ուղղեց օձիքը, ծնկի իջավ և ձեռքը մեկնեց Կայծիկին:

Հրեշտակն անմիջապես ընդունեց պարի հրավերը, ու նրանք գրկախառնվեցին արգենտինական տանգոյի հնչյունների տակ: Պարի ժամանակ Լոյի ճկուն մատները մի պահ արագ սողացին Կայծիկի պայուսակի մեջ և նույն արագությամբ դուրս սահեցին:

- Շնորհակալ եմ,- երաժշտության ավարտից հետո ասաց քաղաքպետի օգնականը:

- Դեռ էլի՜ կպարենք, Լո... Ես, ինչպես երևում է, ձեզ մոտ դեռ երկար եմ մնալու,- իր զրնգուն ձայնով ծիծաղեց Կայծիկն ու ուրախ-ուրախ անցավ հաջորդ պարին՝ արդեն նոր պարընկերոջ հետ:

Քաղաքապետի օգնականն անմիջապես շտապեց Բասի մոտ:

- Համոզվա՞ծ ես,- զարմացած հարցրեց քաղաքապետը:

- Միանգամայն, պարոն Բաս, պայուսակում մի բուռ խարտոց է:

Քաղաքապետը, որը Չարլիի կարմրահեր հրեշտակի դավաճանությունից հետո սկսել էր փետրավորներին այնքան էլ չվստահել, ավելի համակվեց մութ մտքերով:

- Տեսնես՝ հրեշտակի ինչին է պետք խարտոցը... Սա արդեն ես ինքս կպարզեմ, Լո:

Հերթական անգամ, երբ Կայծիկը մտավ հատուկ իր համար նախատեսված փոքրիկ սրահը՝ կարգի բերելու գանգուրները, քաղաքապետը թաքնվեց դռան հետևում ու սկսեց փոքր անցքից հետևել:

Հրեշտակը կանգնեց հայելու առաջ, բացեց պայուսակը, միջից հանեց խարտոցներից մեկը, հետո բացեց ճակատի մազափունջը, շոշափեց ինչ-որ բան ու սկսեց արագորեն խարտել:

Քաղաքապետը բացեց դուռը ու ներս մտավ:

Հրեշտակը թափով շրջվեց ու փորձեց անմիջապես թաքցնել ձեռքի պարագան:

- Սիրտս վկայում էր, որ քեզ հետ մի բան այնպես չէ... Դու ուրեմն ընկած հրեշտակներից ես: Չի՞ ցավում կոտոշիկներդ այդքան խարտելը:

Կայծիկը տխրեց:

- Այստեղ էլ իմացան... Դե հա, ես ընկած-ելածներից եմ: Բայց ի՞նչ, մի՞թե իմ անցյալը թույլ չի տալու նոր կյանք սկսել, պիտանի լինել մարդկանց:

- Սատանայից խեր չկա, հեռու մնա մեզնից,- հիասթափությամբ ասաց քաղաքապետը:

- Պետք չի այդպես կոպիտ...

Կայծիկը խարտոցը դրեց պայուսակում: Ուղղեց գանգուրներն ու գնաց դեպի ելքը:

- Դուք մեծ սխալ եք թույլ տալիս, պարոն քաղաքապետ,- ասաց նա՝ դուրս գալուց առաջ:

Բասն էլ չմնաց սրահում, նորից մտավ ուրախ մադրկանց մեջ, մոտեցավ սեղանին, վերցրեց գինով լի շիշը ու դանակով հարվածեց ապակուն: Բոլորը նայեցին նրա կողմը:

- Խնջույքն ավարտված է,- ասաց նա հոգնած ձայնով:


Հաջորդ օրը քաղաքի բնակիչները գնացին ընտրությունների ու միաձայն քվեարկեցին. «Դեմ ենք բոլորին»:

Հրեշտակները հեռացան, որտեղից որ եկել էին: Ու նրանց հետևից մարդիկ դույլերով ջուր թափեցին, որ դրանց հետքն անգամ այլևս չլինի իրենց քաղաքում:

Իսկ քաղաքապետն ու Լոն նստեցին պատշգամբում, հույսով լի հայացքները հառեցին երկնքին ու սկսեցին սպասել արևի կանաչելուն:

----------

aragats (02.05.2012), Arpine (01.05.2012), Babik (04.05.2012), Chilly (02.05.2012), Claudia Mori (03.05.2012), Freeman (01.05.2012), ivy (01.05.2012), Kita (04.05.2012), Mark Pauler (01.05.2012), Sambitbaba (03.05.2012), Varzor (02.05.2012), Դավիթ (02.05.2012), Դատարկություն (01.05.2012), Հայկօ (02.05.2012), Շինարար (01.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (03.05.2012), Տրիբուն (04.05.2012), Ֆոտոն (01.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 3.
Ճաու քաղաքի թագաժառանգը
*

Դոնաթան դժկամորեն աչքերը բացեց, բայց ուրիշ տարբերակ չուներ. արևն ինչքան ուժ ուներ, ներս էր խցկվել, իսկ ադամանդապատ Նոկիա հեռախոսի զարթուցիչը ղժղժում էր. «Ախչի Դոնաթա, վեր կաց: Ժամը տասն ա»: Հենց էդ պահին դուռը թակեցին, ներս մտավ նրա գլխավոր սպասուհին, առանց բարև-բարլուսի սկսեց.

- Ձերդ գերազանցափայլ թիթիզություն, հիշեցնում եմ, որ այսօր նախընտրական քարոզարշավի առաջին օրն է:

- Ուֆ,- հառաչեց Դոնաթան ու հարմարվեց աթոռին, որպեսզի սպասուհին.
1. Գիշերանոցը հանի
2. Մարմինը լվանա
3. Ատամները խոզանակի
4. Նախշուն շորերը հագցնի
5. Մազերը սարքի
6. Դեմքը գաջի
7. Եղունգները դզմզի
8. Կոշիկները հագցնի

Էլ բան չմոռացանք չէ՞: Սպասուհին վերջին կետի դիմաց պտիչկա դրեց ու գոհունակությամբ ժպտաց.

- Արդեն կարող եք ներկայանալ քարոզարշավին:

Դոնաթան  Ճաու թագավորության միակ թագաժառանգն էր, բայց հազար տարի առաջ էն աշխարհ գնացած առաջին թագավոր Միլոշի Առաջինի գրած օրենքի համաձայն կին արմատը չէր կարող երկրի ղեկին լինել, եթե ամուսին չունենար: 

Դոնաթայի հայրը` Միլոշ 45-րդը, ծանր հիվանդ էր, ու էսօր-վաղը մեռնելու էր: Համ էլ հարևան երկրներից լսել էր մոդա դարձած «ժողովրդավարություն» կոչվող երևույթի մասին : Դրա համար ծանրութեթև արեց ու որոշեց ընտրություններ անել. համ աղջկան կամուսնացնի, համ էլ Ճաուն անղեկավար չի մնա:

Միլոշ 45-րդն ուզում էր, որ ընտրություններն իրենց բոլոր կանոններով անցնեն: Թեկնածուներին նախապես գրանցել էր ու քարոզարշավի համար չորս շաբաթ ժամանակ տվել: Ընտրացուցակներն էլ անընդհատ ճշտվում էին: Փեսացուի 3746 թեկնածու կար:

Ու էդպես փեսացուական նախընտրական քարոզարշավի առաջին օրն էր:

Դոնաթան մեյլը ստուգեց ու քիչ մնաց` ինֆարկտ ստանա: 89283 հատ նոր նամակ ուներ, որոնցից բոլորի վերնագիրն էսպիսին էր. «Via-gra: Penis Enlargement»: Կատաղած կանչեց իր մեյլ կարդացող ծառային և հրամայեց այսուհետ մեյլերը հատ-հատ կարդալ և չկարդացված թողնել միայն նրանք, որոնք թեկնածուներից չեն:

- Ձերդ վսեմափայլ անհնազանդություն, արագացրեք, պիտի դուրս գանք,- դռան հետևից հայտարարեց Դոնաթայի վարորդը, որը նույնպես թեկնածուներից մեկն էր, չնայած ընտրական օրենսգրքով արգելվում էր, որ պալատում աշխատողը թեկնածությունն առաջադրի:

Արքայադուստրը նստեց քառաձի ավտոմեքենան ու շարժվեց դեպի քաղաքի կենտրոն:

Իր սիրելի Ճաուն այդ օրն անճանաչելի էր դարձել: Ամենուր զանազան տղամարդկանց պաստառներ էին. էլ փորով, էլ լղար, էլ քաչալ, էլ փռչոտ, էլ նեգր, էլ կապտամորթ, էլ գիտնական, էլ դզող-փչող, էլ Բրեդ Փիթ, էլ Տիգրան Կարապետյան, էլ Թոմ, էլ Ջերի, էլ Հրանուշ Հակոբյան: Հա ի՞նչ: Թագավորը մոռացել էր կանանց մասնակցությունն արգելել: 

Երբ հասավ կենտրոնական հրապարակին, վարորդն առանց մի բան ասելու դուրս թռավ, ու բոլոր 3746 թեկնածուները հանրահավաքը սկսեցին: Ու աղմուկ էր, սարսափելի աղմուկ: Ձիերը վախից ականջները փակեցին: Դոնաթայի դեմքի գաջը ջղայնությունից կարմրեց: Բոլոր կողմերից լսվում էր.

- Վերջ տանք միապետությանը:
- Կեցցե ժողովրդավարությունը:
- Ընտրիր ինձ, որ հավատանք:
- Շուտ եմ ասել, ընտրությունները կեղծել չկա:
- Կեղծողին մըմըզը-պըպըզը:

Դոնաթան գրպանից կամացուկ հանեց հեռախոսը ու սկսեց տեսագրել քարոզարշավը, որ YouTube գցի, ընկերուհիների մոտ թիթիզանա: Ու շարունակվում էր.

- Մարդու իրավունքներ:
- Թափանցիկ ընտրություններ:
- Պայծառ ապագա:
- Մենք ենք մեր սարերը:
- Էրնեկ թե այս Նոր տարի:
- Եթերում Ճաուլուրն է:
- Ոչ ասենք ֆեյքերին:
- Կորչի թագավորը:
- Սև փիառ:
- Իմ Ֆեյսբուքի էջն է…

Արքայադուստրը գլուխը կորցրեց աղմուկից: Ձիերից մեկն այն գտավ ու շպրտեց դեպի թեկնածուների աղմուկը: Հենց այդ պահին խոպոպազարդ թիթիզագլուխը բղավեց.

- Բա ե՞ս:

Թեկնածուները լռեցին: Էստեղ հիշեցին, որ առաջին հերթին փեսացուի, ոչ թե երկրի ղեկավարի թեկնածու են: Ու հանրահավաքը նոր թափ առավ.

- Իմը քոնից մեծ ա:

Թեկնածուներից մենակ մեկը ֆայմեց արքայադստեր կորցրած գլուխը վերցնել ու վերադարձնել տիրոջը: Իսկ երբ նկատեց նրա շփոթվածությունը, արձակեց ձիերից մեկին, Դոնաթային նստեցրեց վրան ու տարավ պալատ:

Բայց սա քարոզարշավի ընդամենը առաջին օրն էր: Հաջորդ օրերը պիտի ավելի սարսափելի լինեին, ու Դոնաթան չէր իմանում որ ծակը մտներ, որ խուսափեր զանազան խոստումներից, հեռախոսազանգերից, YouTube-ի վիդեոներից, մեյլերից, պալատի պատերին ազատ տեղ չթողած պաստառներից, իրենց տուն եկող տոննաներով ընտրակաշառքներից ու անթիվ-անհամար ֆեյսբուքյան լայքերից, որոնք ըստ նոր օրենսդրության նույնպես ընտրակաշառք էին համարվում: Իսկ հայրը մխիթարում էր` բացատրելով, որ ժողովրդավարությունը զոհեր է պահանջում:

Եկավ ընտրությունների օրը: Հենց այդ ժամանակ էր, որ պարզվեց` քվեաթերթիկում անճշտություններ կան, ու չգիտես ոնց այնտեղ հայտնվել են մեռած կամ թագավորությունից դուրս գտնվող մարդիկ: Հնարամիտ գլխավոր սպասուհին ելքը գտավ. բոլոր սխալ անունների վրա գրիչով խաչ քաշեց` տակը թողնելով ուղիղ 3700 թեկնածուի:

Ներկայացավ Դոնաթան ընտրությունների: Վերցրեց 400 մետր երկարություն ունեցող քվեաթերթիկը ու մտավ քվեախուց, որովհետև Միլոշ 45-րդն ամեն ինչ արել էր, որ քվեարկությունը գաղտնի լինի: Կատարեց իր ընտրությունը, դուրս եկավ: Յոթանասուն նազիր-վեզիրներ օգնեցին, որ քվեաթերթիկը փաթաթի ու խցկի մարդաբոյ քվեատուփի մեջ:

Քսանչորս ժամ անց հայտարարվեցին քվեարկության արդյունքները: Ընտրողների թիվը` 1, մասնակցությունը` 100%, անվավեր քվեաթերթիկների թիվը` 1: Ու հենց այդ պահին ասես ռումբ պայթեց. բոլոր թեկնածուները դուրս թափվեցին ու հանրահավաքներ սկսեցին` գոռալով, որ ընտրությունները կեղծվել են:

----------

aragats (02.05.2012), Ariadna (01.05.2012), Babik (04.05.2012), Claudia Mori (03.05.2012), Freeman (01.05.2012), ivy (01.05.2012), Mark Pauler (01.05.2012), Varzor (02.05.2012), Դավիթ (02.05.2012), Դատարկություն (01.05.2012), Հայկօ (02.05.2012), Շինարար (01.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (01.05.2012), Տրիբուն (04.05.2012), Ֆոտոն (01.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

Հաճելի ընթերցում, հետաքրքիր քննարկումներ եմ ցանկանում: Շնորհակալություն մասնակիցներին՝ տարբերակների համար:

----------

Freeman (01.05.2012)

----------


## Արէա

Շնորհակալություն մասնակիցներին: Էս անգամ կարճ եմ գրելու.

*Արդյոք ովքեր են* - լավն էր, Դուգլասը գոհ է:
*Պահանջվում է փետրավոր* - լավը չէր:
*Ճաու քաղաքի թագաժառանգը* - լավը չէր:

Քվեարկում եմ առաջին տարբերակի օգտին:

----------


## Freeman

Երեքն էլ հավանեցի, բայց քվեարկում եմ առաջինի օգտին:

Հ.Գ. երրորդի մեջի Դոնաթան երևի Չակ Նորրիսին էր ընտրել  :Jpit:

----------


## Շինարար

Էս մրցույթի ամենադժվար պահը պահանջում "հումորային" կետն էր: Մի պահ ես էլ էի ուզում մասնակցեմ, որովհետև էս ընտրություններից իրոք դավադիտ ըլած եմ, բայց նախապես "հումորային" ծրագրավորումը համը հանեց: Բարդ գործ է նստել ու հատուկ հումորային գրել, կեցցեն բոլոր երեք տարբերակների հեղինակները, որ պատվով տակից դուրս են եկել: Ունենք որակ, ոչ թե քանակ: Ինձ երեք տարբերակներն էլ շատ դուր եկան, չնայած տպավորությունս այն էր, որ երեքի դեպքում էլ սա հեղինակների հնարավորությունների վերջը չէր ու ավելի լավ կարող էին գրել: 2-րդ տարբերակի մտահղացումը շատ հավանեցի, խարտած կոտոշներով սատանա, երևի երեքից ամենալավ մտահղացումը դա էր, բայց ինձ համար ավելի լավ էին գրված 1-ին և 3-րդ տարբերակները, ավելի հեշտ էր կարդացվում, ավելի վարպետորեն էին գրված: Չուկ, էս ինչ ես արել, հիմա ես ո՞նց քվեարկեմ, սովորաբար մի տարբերակի օգտին եմ քվեարկում, էս անգամ երեքի օգտին էլ սիրով ձայն կտայի: Ես մնում եմ ձեռնպահ, որովհետև բոլորին էլ կողմ եմ: Մի անգամ էլ կեցցեք:

----------

ivy (01.05.2012)

----------


## armen9494

Ուֆ, չգիտեմ էլ ինչ գրեմ, կամ ես բան չեմ հասկանում, կամ էլ երեքն էլ անկապություն էին  :Sad: 
Այվին էս անգամ ինչի՞ չի մասնակցել  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (02.05.2012)

----------


## ivy

Էս մրցույթի թեման հեչ սրտովս չէր, բայց միևնույն է շատ եմ ուրախանում, երբ ամեն անգամ ստեղծագործական նախագիծ է լինում:  :Smile:  
Հիմա տարբերակների մասին:

Առաջինը միանշնակորեն հաղթելու է, որովհետև էս թեժ նախընտրական շրջանում, երբ մարդիկ գժված են ու սրտներն ուզում է, որ մեկը գա՝ բոլորին հայհոյի սուր ծաղրով, գունավոր հրեշտակա-արքայադստրային տարբերակները ոչ մի շանս չունեն: Ես քանի որ Հայաստանում չեմ ու էդ ամբողջն ինձ անմիջականորեն չի առնչվում և հոգեկանս խանգարում, երևի դժվարանամ միանշանակ ասել, որ մեկն է ավելի լավը ու մրցույթին ավելի հարմար: 
Եթե Չուկը բազմակի ընտրություն արած լիներ, բոլորին էլ ձայն կտայի, որ կարղացել են էս թեմայով մի բան գրել, իսկ էսպես մտածում եմ չքվեարկել: Երևի Չուկն ուզել է քվեարկությունն էլ հնարավորինս նման սարքել ընտրություններին, բայց ես ձեր քաղաքական խաղերին չեմ մասնակցում: :Beee:   :Jpit:

----------

Շինարար (01.05.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Այվին էս անգամ ինչի՞ չի մասնակցել


Էս թեմայով ի՞նչ գրեի:  :Dntknw:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (01.05.2012)

----------


## armen9494

> Էս թեմայով ի՞նչ գրեի:


Այվի ջան բայց ի՞նչ պարտադիր էր քաղաքական թեմայով գրեի՞ր  :Dntknw: 
Թեմայի անունն ա "ընտրություններ", կարայիր գրեիր լրիվ ուրիշ պահով: 
Ուֆֆ, կամ ի՞նչ պարտադիր ա ընդհանրապես ընտրությունները, մի հետաքրքիր, համով հոտով բան գրեիր, կարդայինք էլի  :Jpit: 


Հ.Գ. Բյուրը ընենց ա գրածիդ շնորհակալություն դրել, յանըմ ինքը չի մասնակցել  :LOL:

----------

Meme (01.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հ.Գ. Բյուրը ընենց ա գրածիդ շնորհակալություն դրել, յանըմ ինքը չի մասնակցել


Հա, մասնակցել ա, ու առաջինն էլ գրել ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Malxas

Պատմվածքները կարծես այնքան էլ չէին առնչվում առաջադրված թեմային: 
Առաջին տարբերակում կար հետաքրքրության տարր, որը ստիպում էր կարդալ: Հեղինակն այն գրել է ոգևորվածությամբ ու ջանասիրաբար, ինչը ինքնին արժանի է հարգանքի: Սկիզբն ինձ դուր եկավ, կար հեղինակին հատուկ ոճ և համակրելի շարադրանք, բայց հանգուցալուծումը անկատար էր, ինչն ուղղակի ազդել է պատմվածքի ամբողջական որակի վրա: Այնուամենայնիվ քվեարկելու եմ հենց այս տարբերակի օգտին, որովհետև մյուս երկուսը, թող որ ներեն ինձ նրանց հեղինակները, անհետաքրքիր էին և ինձ դուր չեկան: Հնարավոր է, որ թեման արտասովոր էր և լավ գաղափարներ հասունացնելու համար ժամանակը պարզապես չի բավականացրել:

----------

Արէա (02.05.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հա, մասնակցել ա,


ըհը



> ու առաջինն էլ գրել ա


հըը

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ըհը
> հըը


ասեց էլի  :Angry2:

----------


## ivy

> Այվի ջան բայց ի՞նչ պարտադիր էր քաղաքական թեմայով գրեի՞ր 
> Թեմայի անունն ա "ընտրություններ", կարայիր գրեիր լրիվ ուրիշ պահով: 
> Ուֆֆ, կամ ի՞նչ պարտադիր ա ընդհանրապես ընտրությունները, մի հետաքրքիր, համով հոտով բան գրեիր, կարդայինք էլի


Դու գերագնահատում ես իմ ուժերը  :Jpit:

----------


## armen9494

> Դու գերագնահատում ես իմ ուժերը


Էդ դու ես քեզ թերագնահատում :Wink: 

Իսկ կարող ա ֆսյո ժե պատմվածքներից մեկը քոնն ա :Think:  չէէէ, չեմ կարծում, ախր ոչ մեկի մեջ համ ու հոտ չկա :Blush:

----------


## armen9494

> Հա, մասնակցել ա, ու առաջինն էլ գրել ա


Առաջինը ասելով ի նկատի ունես առաջին տարբերա՞կը, թե՞ էն, որ ամենաշուտն ես ուղարկել: Չնայած իմ կարծիքով պիտի հենց ուղարկված հերթականությամբ էլ դրվի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էդ դու ես քեզ թերագնահատում
> 
> Իսկ կարող ա ֆսյո ժե պատմվածքներից մեկը քոնն ա չէէէ, չեմ կարծում, ախր ոչ մեկի մեջ համ ու հոտ չկա


Երկրորդն ու երրորդը լավ էլ համ ու հոտով են: 




> Առաջինը ասելով ի նկատի ունես առաջին տարբերա՞կը, թե՞ էն, որ ամենաշուտն ես ուղարկել: Չնայած իմ կարծիքով պիտի հենց ուղարկված հերթականությամբ էլ դրվի:


Առաջին` հաղթող տարբերակը:

----------


## armen9494

> Երկրորդն ու երրորդը լավ էլ համ ու հոտով են: 
> 
> 
> Առաջին` հաղթող տարբերակը:


Բայց ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում, դու հլը ինչի՞ ես ստեղ  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում, դու հլը ինչի՞ ես ստեղ


Խոսացած ա

----------


## armen9494

> Խոսացած ա


ա դե ասում եմ էլի, սաղ էս ընտրությունները սարքած ա  :Sad:   :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Առաջինն ու երրորդը դուրս շատ եկան, քվեարկել եմ երրորդի օգտին, չնայած գիտեմ, որ առաջինն ա հաղթելու  :Jpit:  Իմ համար էս մրցույթում բացահայտ լիդեր չկա  :Smile:

----------


## armen9494

Բայց ախր հեչ նման չի է հայկական ընտրություններին, թեկնածուները ահավոր քիչ են  :Think:

----------


## Freeman

> Էս թեմայով ի՞նչ գրեի:


Հեքիաթ` նախընտրական խոստումներ  :Jpit:  վերջերս բավականին մոդայիկ են դառել էդ ժանրի հեքիաթները:

----------

Apsara (02.05.2012)

----------


## armen9494

> Հեքիաթ` նախընտրական խոստումներ  վերջերս բավականին մոդայիկ են դառել էդ ժանրի հեքիաթները:


մի տեսակ ստանդարտ կլիներ  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լավ, չնայած որոշել էի էս մրցույթի հանդեպ անտարբեր մնալ, քանի որ թեման ի սկզբանե դուրս չէր եկել, բայց գործերը կարդալուց ու քվեարկության արդյունքները նայելուց հետո սիրտս ճաքեց, չկարողացա սուս մնալ:

Առաջին տարբերակը մռայլ, թույնը թափող, մաղձոտ գործ էր: Առանձնապես զարգացում էլ չկար: Հեղինակն էլ ոնց որ «սույն» բառին սիրահարված լիներ: Ու սիրտս ճաքեց, որ տեսա` սա հաղթում է, էն էլ էդքան մեծ առավելությամբ: Էնքան ակումբցիների գրական ճաշակի վրա չեմ զարմանում, ինչքան իրենց հոգեվիճակի, որ փաստորեն նման բաներ են ուզում լսել` էն ուրախ-զվարթ հեքիաթները թողած:

Հիմա երկրորդի ու երրորդի մասին միասին: Երկուսն էլ ահագին դուրս եկան, ու ապրեն հեղինակ(ները), որ ոչ թե առաջինի պես ամեն ինչ ծամել, դրել են ընթերցողի բերանում, այլ հայ ժողովրդի էդքան սիրելի իրականությունը թաքցրել հեքիաթների տողերի տակ: Հեքիաթները չհավանածներին ու համ ու հոտ պահանջողներին խորհուրդ կտայի էդ երկու գործերը նորից կարդալ: Համ համ ու հոտն է տեղը, համ էլ ինչ պետք է` ասել են, բայց սիբիրախտ-միբիրախտ տիպի տերմիններ չեն օգտագործել:

Քանի որ Չուկը միայն մի ընտրության հնարավորություն է տվել, դժվար ընտրության առաջ եմ կանգնած: Երևի մի հատ էլ կարդամ, որ տեսնեմ` էդ երկուսից որն է ավելի լավը:

----------

Kita (04.05.2012), Sambitbaba (03.05.2012), soultaker (04.05.2012), Դավիթ (02.05.2012), Հայկօ (02.05.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> Հիմա երկրորդի ու երրորդի մասին միասին: Երկուսն էլ ահագին դուրս եկան, ու ապրեն հեղինակ(ները), որ ոչ թե առաջինի պես ամեն ինչ ծամել, դրել են ընթերցողի բերանում, այլ հայ ժողովրդի էդքան սիրելի իրականությունը թաքցրել հեքիաթների տողերի տակ: Հեքիաթները չհավանածներին ու համ ու հոտ պահանջողներին խորհուրդ կտայի էդ երկու գործերը նորից կարդալ: Համ համ ու հոտն է տեղը, համ էլ ինչ պետք է` ասել են, բայց սիբիրախտ-միբիրախտ տիպի տերմիններ չեն օգտագործել:


ես սկզբում որոշել էի երկրորդի օգտին քվեարկել, նույնիսկ գրառմանս մեջ սկզբում երկրորդն էի գրել, որ հավանում եմ, բայց քվեարկելուց հասկացա թե հեղինակն ինչ ա նկատի ունեցել, գնացի առաջանի կողմ  :Wink:

----------


## Ամպ

Երեկ գիշեր, երբ կարդացի, մտածում էի, որ երեք տարբերակները  մոտավոր ձայներ կհավաքեն: Ժողովուրդ, ախր երեքն էլ լավն են, էն երկուսն ինչի՞ եք ըտենց անտեսում: Սաղ Չուկն ա մեղավոր, որ սենց թիթիզ-միթիզ քվեաթերթիկ չկազմեր, հիմա էն երկուսը անարդարացիորեն զրոյի ու մեկի վրա նստած չէին լինի:
Առաջին տարբերակի սարկազմը շատ ուժեղ էր: Հատկապես մեծ հաճույքով կարդացի դաբաղով վարակված կովերի հարկադիր սպանդի հատվածը :LOL: : Վերջին պարբերությունն էլ մի քիչ հուսադրող էր. հույս ունենանք, որ մի օր էդ բոլոր կովեր-մովերը կհայտնվեն իրենց արժանի ձրի կայանատեղիում:
Երկրորդ տարբերակը էն մյուս երկուսի համեմատ ավելի լուսավոր էր: Ինձ շատ դուր եկավ, որ ժողովուրդը Բյուրեղին ու Ասլանին շան տեղ չդրեց, իսկ Կայծիկի խաբեությունն էլ բացահայտվեց, ու բոլորին էլ գրողի ծոցն ուղարկեցին: Դե արևն էլ մի օր օնլայն կդառնա, էլի :Smile: :
Երրորդը համարձակ գրված ստեղծագործություն էր: Ինձ էս պատմվածքը հենց վերնագրից դուր եկավ: Մենակ կարդալիս վախենում էի, որ հանկարծ կարող ա էս պատմվածքում էլ հրեշտակների փոխարեն ճայեր-մայեր հայտնվեն: Եսի՞մ: Կարևորը քաղաքի անունը Ճ-ով էր սկսվում :Jpit: : Մեկ էլ ինձ կեղծարարի ճակատագիրն ա հետաքրքրում. դրան գտան, մըմըզը-պըպըզը արեցի՞ն :LOL: :
Քանի որ երեք տարբերակն էլ հավանել էի, բայց մենակ մեկին պիտի ձայն տայի, ու երկրորդն էլ անձայն էր, քվեարկեցի փետրավորի օգտին, իսկ էն մյուս երկուսին բարոյական ձայն եմ տալիս :Jpit: :

----------

Freeman (01.05.2012)

----------


## Varzor

Շնորհակալություն մրցույթի թե կազմակերպիչներին և թե մասնակիցներին:
Բայց անկեղծ եմ ասում` ոչ մի տարբերակն էլ դուրս չեկավ:
Միգուցե դա նրանից էր, որ մինչ այժմ հետևածս գրական մրցույթների հետ եմ համեմատել գրվածքի ու բովանդակության առումով  :Pardon:

----------

armen9494 (02.05.2012)

----------


## Արևածագ

Վաղուց ստեղծագործական մրցույթները չէի կարդացել: Այս մեկին սպասում էի, կարծում էի մասնակիցներն ավելի շատ կլինեն:
Քանի որ ես էլ եմ եթիմ, չկարողացա չքվեարկել  եթիմների պատմության օգտին: Ինձ դուր չեկավ միայն մարդկանց կովերի հետ համեմատելու տեսարանները:
Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ՝ լավ է գրված:

----------


## ivy

Ինչ անեմ, ես էլ առաջինին ձայն տա՞մ, կոլեկտիվից հետ չընկնեմ:  :Think: 
Թե շարունակեմ ձեռնպահ մնալ:
Կամ էլ կարելի է ընդդիմություն խաղալ:  :Jpit: 

Հա, ես գնացի Ռուֆուսի կողքը, կեցցե՜ն արքայադստրերը:  :Goblin:

----------

Ռուֆուս (02.05.2012)

----------


## impression

ժող մենակ ինձ ա թվու՞մ, որ էն երկրորդի միջի խարտոցավորը վերջերս առողջական պրոբլեմներ ա ունեցել  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (02.05.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

Ընտրում եմ 2-րդ տարբերակը: Իմ կարծիքով, դա ամենա հաջող գործն էր մրցույթի:  Առաջինի սկիզբը շատ լավ էր, բայց գնալով մի փոքր անհետաքրքիր դարձավ:

----------

Sambitbaba (03.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ժող մենակ ինձ ա թվու՞մ, որ էն երկրորդի միջի խարտոցավորը վերջերս առողջական պրոբլեմներ ա ունեցել


 :LOL:  Ճի՞շտ հասկացա:

Եթե հա, պատճառներից մեկն էլ էդ ա, որ շատերին դուր չի էկել էս գործը  :Jpit:

----------

impression (02.05.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

Լավ, ես էլ փոշմանեցի, քվեարկում եմ խարտոցվածի օգտին, բայց նենց չի, որ մյուսները չեմ հավանել: Ու զարմանում եմ, որ մյուս մրցույթների հետ համեմատում են ու էս պատվածքները թույլ են համարում: Ինչ չափանիշներով եք շարժվում, չգիտեմ, բայց շատ լավն են, իրոք, երեքն էլ: Հա, կարային ավելի լավը լինել էնպես, ինչպես ցանկացած լավ բան կարա ավելի լավը լինի:

----------


## Դավիթ

Շին ջան, առաջինը չորոտ էր: Երրոդը` էլի վատը չէր: Մյուս մրցույթին համեմատելով ասեմ, որ սա մոտ 75% հաջող էր, համեմատած  այն մրցույթին, որտեղ միայն 25-30 տոկոսն էր լավ, այն էլ ձգելով... :Smile:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Կիսվեմ տպավորություններովս:

Երեք ստեղծագործությունն էլ միջին ձևի հավանել եմ: Կարդալուց հետո էլ դժվար էր կարծիք գրելը կամ ամենան ընտրելը: Այնուամենայնիվ մի քանի տող գրեմ.

1. «Եթիմ» ու «դժբախտ» բառերի տարափը տհաճ էր: Ժողովրդի նկարագրությունն էլ ստեղծագործության կեսը զբաղեցրել էր: «Հոգնու» անունն էլ ոնց որ հեքիաթից լիներ, էն որ Գայլուկ, Խոզուկ են դնում, էդպես: Նորմալ էր:

2. Կայծիկն ու Ասլանը դուրս եկան, ես Ասլանին կընտրեի:  :Jpit:  Էս տարբերակի օգտին եմ քվեարկել:

3. Ընտրությունները ամուսին ընտրելուն միավորելու միտքը այնքան էլ դուր չեկավ ինձ: Եսիմ: նորմալ էր:

Որ բազմակի ընտրություն լիներ, երևի երեք տարբերակին էլ կքվեարկեի: Ընդհանուր հետաքրքիր էին բոլոր տարբերակները: Մերսիներ մասնակիցներին ու կազմակերպիչներին:  :Smile:

----------

Lem (02.05.2012)

----------


## Skeptic

Երեկ 2-րդ տարբերակը կարդալու ընթացքում մոտս (իմ կարծիքով՝ ոչ միայն իմ մոտ) որոշակի ասոցիացիաներ առաջացան: Տեսնես՝ հեղինակն է՞լ ա դա նկատի ունեցել.  :Unsure: 

Չարլիի հրեշտակ - ՀՀԿ
Բյուրեղ - ՕԵԿ
Ասլան - ԲՀԿ
Կայծիկ - ՀԱԿ



Առաջին տարբերակը, ԻՀԿ, ամենահաջողն էր, սատիրան էլ՝ տեղին:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Ճի՞շտ հասկացա:
> 
> Եթե հա, պատճառներից մեկն էլ էդ ա, որ շատերին դուր չի էկել էս գործը


Կարծում եմ՝ *հա*, դրա համար եմ քվես տալիս երկրորդին  :Smile: 
Համ էլ երկրորդն ավելի շատ բան ա ասում մեր էսօրվա մասին, չնայած առաջինի ոճն ավելի ա դուրս եկել

----------


## Դավիթ

Տարբերակ 1. Արդյոք ովքեր են 9, 37.50%
Տարբերակ 2. Պահանջվում է փետրավոր 8, 33.33%

ըհը, թեժանում է :Smile:

----------


## impression

Բյուր, ճիշտ հասկացար, ես չգիտեմ իհարկե, հեղինակը դիտմամբ է արել էդպես, թե չէ, բայց ասոցիացիաների տարափ էր, ասենք առյուծ սիրող, գազաններ ունեցող ասլանը, կոտոշները խառտող հրեշտակը, եսիմ, ես խինդ-ուրախության մեջ էի  :LOL:

----------

Հայկօ (02.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարծում եմ՝ *հա*, դրա համար եմ քվես տալիս երկրորդին 
> Համ էլ երկրորդն ավելի շատ բան ա ասում մեր էսօրվա մասին, չնայած առաջինի ոճն ավելի ա դուրս եկել


Հիշեցնեմ, որ երրորդ տարբերակ էլ կա  :Jpit: 




> Բյուր, ճիշտ հասկացար, ես չգիտեմ իհարկե, հեղինակը դիտմամբ է արել էդպես, թե չէ, բայց ասոցիացիաների տարափ էր, ասենք առյուծ սիրող, գազաններ ունեցող ասլանը, կոտոշները խառտող հրեշտակը, եսիմ, ես խինդ-ուրախության մեջ էի


Ինձ թվում ա ոչ ամեն տեղ ա հատուկ արել, բայց մարդկանց ջղայնացրել ա:

Լավ ա, լավ ա, սենց շարունակեք. ոչ ասենք մռայլ ու թունավոր հեգնանքին

----------


## ivy

> Լավ ա, լավ ա, սենց շարունակեք. ոչ ասենք մռայլ ու թունավոր հեգնանքին


Բյուրը սև փիառ ա անում  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուրը սև փիառ ա անում


Էս քարոզարշավի տերմիններո՞վ ենք խոսում  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Լավ, չնայած որոշել էի էս մրցույթի հանդեպ անտարբեր մնալ, քանի որ թեման ի սկզբանե դուրս չէր եկել, բայց գործերը կարդալուց ու քվեարկության արդյունքները նայելուց հետո սիրտս ճաքեց, չկարողացա սուս մնալ:
> 
> Առաջին տարբերակը մռայլ, թույնը թափող, մաղձոտ գործ էր: Առանձնապես զարգացում էլ չկար: Հեղինակն էլ ոնց որ «սույն» բառին սիրահարված լիներ: Ու սիրտս ճաքեց, որ տեսա` սա հաղթում է, էն էլ էդքան մեծ առավելությամբ: Էնքան ակումբցիների գրական ճաշակի վրա չեմ զարմանում, ինչքան իրենց հոգեվիճակի, որ փաստորեն նման բաներ են ուզում լսել` էն ուրախ-զվարթ հեքիաթները թողած:
> 
> Հիմա երկրորդի ու երրորդի մասին միասին: Երկուսն էլ ահագին դուրս եկան, ու ապրեն հեղինակ(ները), որ ոչ թե առաջինի պես ամեն ինչ ծամել, դրել են ընթերցողի բերանում, այլ հայ ժողովրդի էդքան սիրելի իրականությունը թաքցրել հեքիաթների տողերի տակ: Հեքիաթները չհավանածներին ու համ ու հոտ պահանջողներին խորհուրդ կտայի էդ երկու գործերը նորից կարդալ: Համ համ ու հոտն է տեղը, համ էլ ինչ պետք է` ասել են, բայց սիբիրախտ-միբիրախտ տիպի տերմիններ չեն օգտագործել:
> 
> Քանի որ Չուկը միայն մի ընտրության հնարավորություն է տվել, դժվար ընտրության առաջ եմ կանգնած: Երևի մի հատ էլ կարդամ, որ տեսնեմ` էդ երկուսից որն է ավելի լավը:


+1, հլը որ  :Jpit: :

----------


## Peace

Կուզեմ ակուբցիները իմանան. 

Երբ կարդացի գրվածքները գիշեր էր՝ Չուկի տեղադրելուց մի քիչ հետո, ֆորումում քչերը կային, թեմայում՝ ոչ մեկ: Միայն ես էի: Պատկերացնո՞ւմ եք: Դա մի լայնաչափության զգացողություն էր առաջացրել: Կարդացի երեքն էլ ու զգացի, որ բոլոր տարբերակները իրարից անկախ ինձ դուր են գալիս: Պահ մի սիրուն: Արդեն եկել է մեկին ընտրելու ժամանակը, մի խառնվել եմ խառնվել, չեք պատկերացնի, չգիտեմ որին: Գլուխս մեկ աջ եմ տանում մեկ ձախ, դող է ինձ համակել, աչքերս դիտմամբ հառում եմ քիբրդի վրա, որ մոնոտորին չնայեմ: Չի օգնում: Վեր կացա տեղիցս պատին կախված բարձիկի վրայի գնդասեղները հանում եմ ետ տեղը խրում, հանում եմ ետ տեղը խրում, նույնը անընդահատ կրկնում: Վերջը չէ, զգացի, որ արդեն վատ եմ: Այս աղավնին սիրուն է՝ նշան իբրև խաղաղության: Գնացի հոգեմետ դեղերս ընդուցի, արդեն հագիստ եմ ու եկա նորից: Վերնագրերը վերընթերցեցի, մեկ էլ տեսնեմ՝ Ճաու: Ճաու՝ հի, հի, հի: Այդ վտիտ ծերունին հոգիս հանել է: Դուր եկավ ինձ: Մտածեցի ես պետք է գնամ այնտեղ: Աչքերս փակեցի Ճաուում եմ: Մտացրիվ դաունթաունում քայլում եմ, մեղմ զեփյուռը զարկում է վարսերս տարուբերում ու ինչ սիրուն եմ ես: Սիրում եմ այդ ճնճղուկին: Այնքան քայլեցի մինչև գիշերն ընկավ: Նայում եմ երկնքին զմայլվում, մեկ էլ տպ մի հատ աստղիկ ընկավ ձեռքիս մեջ: Բա թե՝ արի պարենք: Նա, ով  դեռ չի ծիծաղել, ուրեմն եկել է ժամանակը… Եկել ես ճիշտ ժամանակին: Պարում ենք դանդաղ ու աննկատ, որ կողքից չնկատեն ու ծաղրեն մեզ: Կամաց-կամաց կարմրում եմ, սիրտս բաբախում է, թանկ զգացողություններ են ծնվում, բայց… Ամեն անգամ, երբ հիշում եմ աշխարհի վերջը գալիս է, սարսափ եմ ապրում: Աչքերս բացեմ ու ինչ տեսնեմ՝ գնդասեղներով բարցիկը: Ծիծաղում եմ: Եկեք միասին ծիածեղնք: Հետո ընտրեցի: 

Թող որ մոտակա ընտրությունները լինեն ամենալավը, ամենաբարին, ամենաօրինակելին և այլն:

----------

ivy (02.05.2012), unknown (02.05.2012), Արէա (02.05.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

Առաջինը բացարձակապես չհավանեցի, հազար ներողություն: Իմ համեստ կարծիքով և այլն, իհարկե. չմանրամասնեմ, թե ինչու: Երկրորդն ու երրորդը մեկը մյուսից լավն էին, ահավոր դժվար ա դրանցից մեկը ընտրելը: Երկուսն էլ շատ լավ էին մտածված, մշակված ու գրված, մեծ հաճույքով ու չնվազող հետաքրքրությամբ կարդացի: Երկրորդը ավելի փափուկ, սիրուն ու եթերային էր, երրորդը՝ ավելի ծակող, «հողեղեն» հումորով ու հավեսով (կադալիս մի երկու անգամ նույնիսկ բարձրաձայն ծիծաղել եմ): Հիմա չեմ կողմնորոշվում՝ ում ձայնս տամ: Համոզեք ինձ, ա՛յ պատկան մարմիններ, կաշառե՜ք ինձ, հոգեխանգարե՜ք ինձ, ա՛յ թեկնածուներ. քվես աճուրդով վաճառում եմ՝ հենց հիմա, հենց էստեղ: 5,000 առաջարկել չկա:

----------

Sambitbaba (05.05.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (02.05.2012), Դավիթ (02.05.2012), Տրիբուն (04.05.2012)

----------


## Peace

Բոլոր նրանք ովքեր հավատացել են, որ Այվին չի մասնակցում… Կեղծում է նա: Սիրելի Այվի, եթե չես մասնակցել, երրորդ տարբերակը ո՞վ է գրել, Փի՞սը:

Շինարար, դու ինչի՞ ես իմ քվերակածին հակառակ քվերակել: Հակասություն ե՞ս փնտրում: Ո՞րն է քո նպատակը: Ինձ ապացուցես, որ ես ոչնչից ոչինչ չեմ հասկանո՞ւմ, ու որ տտում ե՞մ ես:

----------


## ivy

> Բոլոր նրանք ովքեր հավատացել են, որ Այվին չի մասնակցում… Կեղծում է նա: Սիրելի Այվի, եթե չես մասնակցել, երրորդ տարբերակը ո՞վ է գրել, Փի՞սը:


Փիսը չի, բայց Այվին էլ չի, երդվում եմ:  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բոլոր նրանք ովքեր հավատացել են, որ Այվին չի մասնակցում… Կեղծում է նա: Սիրելի Այվի, եթե չես մասնակցել, երրորդ տարբերակը ո՞վ է գրել, Փի՞սը:
> 
> Շինարար, դու ինչի՞ ես իմ քվերակածին հակառակ քվերակել: Հակասություն ե՞ս փնտրում: Ո՞րն է քո նպատակը: Ինձ ապացուցես, որ ես ոչնչից ոչինչ չեմ հասկանո՞ւմ, ու որ տտում ե՞մ ես:


Շինը էս անգամ տարբերության համար երկրորդին ա քվեարկել  :LOL:  Այվին էլ ստեղ չկա, զուր մի փնտրեք

----------


## ivy

> Շինարար, դու ինչի՞ ես իմ քվերակածին հակառակ քվերակել: Հակասություն ե՞ս փնտրում: Ո՞րն է քո նպատակը: Ինձ ապացուցես, որ ես ոչնչից ոչինչ չեմ հասկանո՞ւմ, ու որ տտում ե՞մ ես:


Ասեք՝ թող Փիսը սուս մնա  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ասեք՝ թող Փիսը սուս մնա


Թող խոսի, լավ ա խոսում  :Tongue:

----------

Արէա (02.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Առաջինը բացարձակապես չհավանեցի, հազար ներողություն: Իմ համեստ կարծիքով և այլն, իհարկե. չմանրամասնեմ, թե ինչու: Երկրորդն ու երրորդը մեկը մյուսից լավն էին, ահավոր դժվար ա դրանցից մեկը ընտրելը: Երկուսն էլ շատ լավ էին մտածված, մշակված ու գրված, մեծ հաճույքով ու չնվազող հետաքրքրությամբ կարդացի: Երկրորդը ավելի փափուկ, սիրուն ու եթերային էր, երրորդը՝ ավելի ծակող, «հողեղեն» հումորով ու հավեսով (կադալիս մի երկու անգամ նույնիսկ բարձրաձայն ծիծաղել եմ): Հիմա չեմ կողմնորոշվում՝ ում ձայնս տամ: Համոզեք ինձ, ա՛յ պատկան մարմիններ, կաշառե՜ք ինձ, հոգեխանգարե՜ք ինձ, ա՛յ թեկնածուներ. քվես աճուրդով վաճառում եմ՝ հենց հիմա, հենց էստեղ: 5,000 առաջարկել չկա:


Ես երկրորդին եմ տվել, դու էլ երրորդին տուր, շատ հետ չմնա  :Smile:

----------


## Գեա

> Կուզեմ ակուբցիները իմանան. 
> 
> Երբ կարդացի գրվածքները գիշեր էր՝ Չուկի տեղադրելուց մի քիչ հետո, ֆորումում քչերը կային, թեմայում՝ ոչ մեկ: Միայն ես էի: Պատկերացնո՞ւմ եք: Դա մի լայնաչափության զգացողություն էր առաջացրել: Կարդացի երեքն էլ ու զգացի, որ բոլոր տարբերակները իրարից անկախ ինձ դուր են գալիս: Պահ մի սիրուն: Արդեն եկել է մեկին ընտրելու ժամանակը, մի խառնվել եմ խառնվել, չեք պատկերացնի, չգիտեմ որին: Գլուխս մեկ աջ եմ տանում մեկ ձախ, դող է ինձ համակել, աչքերս դիտմամբ հառում եմ քիբրդի վրա, որ մոնոտորին չնայեմ: Չի օգնում: Վեր կացա տեղիցս պատին կախված բարձիկի վրայի գնդասեղները հանում եմ ետ տեղը խրում, հանում եմ ետ տեղը խրում, նույնը անընդահատ կրկնում: Վերջը չէ, զգացի, որ արդեն վատ եմ: Այս աղավնին սիրուն է՝ նշան իբրև խաղաղության: Գնացի հոգեմետ դեղերս ընդուցի, արդեն հագիստ եմ ու եկա նորից: Վերնագրերը վերընթերցեցի, մեկ էլ տեսնեմ՝ Ճաու: Ճաու՝ հի, հի, հի: Այդ վտիտ ծերունին հոգիս հանել է: Դուր եկավ ինձ: Մտածեցի ես պետք է գնամ այնտեղ: Աչքերս փակեցի Ճաուում եմ: Մտացրիվ դաունթաունում քայլում եմ, մեղմ զեփյուռը զարկում է վարսերս տարուբերում ու ինչ սիրուն եմ ես: Սիրում եմ այդ ճնճղուկին: Այնքան քայլեցի մինչև գիշերն ընկավ: Նայում եմ երկնքին զմայլվում, մեկ էլ տպ մի հատ աստղիկ ընկավ ձեռքիս մեջ: Բա թե՝ արի պարենք: Նա, ով  դեռ չի ծիծաղել, ուրեմն եկել է ժամանակը… Եկել ես ճիշտ ժամանակին: Պարում ենք դանդաղ ու աննկատ, որ կողքից չնկատեն ու ծաղրեն մեզ: Կամաց-կամաց կարմրում եմ, սիրտս բաբախում է, թանկ զգացողություններ են ծնվում, բայց… Ամեն անգամ, երբ հիշում եմ աշխարհի վերջը գալիս է, սարսափ եմ ապրում: Աչքերս բացեմ ու ինչ տեսնեմ՝ գնդասեղներով բարցիկը: Ծիծաղում եմ: Եկեք միասին ծիածեղնք: Հետո ընտրեցի: 
> 
> Թող որ մոտակա ընտրությունները լինեն ամենալավը, ամենաբարին, ամենաօրինակելին և այլն:


  էս ի՞նչ օրն է ընկել Peace-ը :Shok: 
 Խաղաղ ջան գործերդ ո՞նց են կարդալ ընտրելուց հետո, անցա՞վ: Գրածներդ կարդացի աչքս վախեց, դեմքս սփրթնեց, մազերս բիզ-բիզ կանգնեցին , սրտիս աշխատանքն էլ արագացավ , տանջանքներդ վրաս ազդեցին, մտածում եմ կարո՞ղ է կարդամ քո օրն ընկնեմ :Jpit: )

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ես երկրորդին եմ տվել, դու էլ երրորդին տուր, շատ հետ չմնա


Դե ես ուզում եմ, որ երկրորդը կամ երրորդը հաղթեն, ու սկզբունքորեն հիմա պիտի երկրորդին ձայնս տամ, որ դրա շանսերը մեծանան: Բայց ախր ուզում եմ երրորդի օգտին էլ քվեարկել, է )):

----------


## Արէա

> Բոլոր նրանք ովքեր հավատացել են, որ Այվին չի մասնակցում… Կեղծում է նա: Սիրելի Այվի, եթե չես մասնակցել, երրորդ տարբերակը ո՞վ է գրել, Փի՞սը:


Չէ, Փիսն առաջինն ա գրել  :Smile:

----------


## Արէա

> Կուզեմ ակուբցիները իմանան. 
> 
> Երբ կարդացի գրվածքները գիշեր էր՝ Չուկի տեղադրելուց մի քիչ հետո, ֆորումում քչերը կային, թեմայում՝ ոչ մեկ: Միայն ես էի: Պատկերացնո՞ւմ եք: Դա մի լայնաչափության զգացողություն էր առաջացրել: Կարդացի երեքն էլ ու զգացի, որ բոլոր տարբերակները իրարից անկախ ինձ դուր են գալիս: Պահ մի սիրուն: Արդեն եկել է մեկին ընտրելու ժամանակը, մի խառնվել եմ խառնվել, չեք պատկերացնի, չգիտեմ որին: Գլուխս մեկ աջ եմ տանում մեկ ձախ, դող է ինձ համակել, աչքերս դիտմամբ հառում եմ քիբրդի վրա, որ մոնոտորին չնայեմ: Չի օգնում: Վեր կացա տեղիցս պատին կախված բարձիկի վրայի գնդասեղները հանում եմ ետ տեղը խրում, հանում եմ ետ տեղը խրում, նույնը անընդահատ կրկնում: Վերջը չէ, զգացի, որ արդեն վատ եմ: Այս աղավնին սիրուն է՝ նշան իբրև խաղաղության: Գնացի հոգեմետ դեղերս ընդուցի, արդեն հագիստ եմ ու եկա նորից: Վերնագրերը վերընթերցեցի, մեկ էլ տեսնեմ՝ Ճաու: Ճաու՝ հի, հի, հի: Այդ վտիտ ծերունին հոգիս հանել է: Դուր եկավ ինձ: Մտածեցի ես պետք է գնամ այնտեղ: Աչքերս փակեցի Ճաուում եմ: Մտացրիվ դաունթաունում քայլում եմ, մեղմ զեփյուռը զարկում է վարսերս տարուբերում ու ինչ սիրուն եմ ես: Սիրում եմ այդ ճնճղուկին: Այնքան քայլեցի մինչև գիշերն ընկավ: Նայում եմ երկնքին զմայլվում, մեկ էլ տպ մի հատ աստղիկ ընկավ ձեռքիս մեջ: Բա թե՝ արի պարենք: Նա, ով  դեռ չի ծիծաղել, ուրեմն եկել է ժամանակը… Եկել ես ճիշտ ժամանակին: Պարում ենք դանդաղ ու աննկատ, որ կողքից չնկատեն ու ծաղրեն մեզ: Կամաց-կամաց կարմրում եմ, սիրտս բաբախում է, թանկ զգացողություններ են ծնվում, բայց… Ամեն անգամ, երբ հիշում եմ աշխարհի վերջը գալիս է, սարսափ եմ ապրում: Աչքերս բացեմ ու ինչ տեսնեմ՝ գնդասեղներով բարցիկը: Ծիծաղում եմ: Եկեք միասին ծիածեղնք: Հետո ընտրեցի: 
> 
> Թող որ մոտակա ընտրությունները լինեն ամենալավը, ամենաբարին, ամենաօրինակելին և այլն:


Հաստատ իմանայի՝ Փիսն աղջիկ ա. կսիրահարվեի  :Smile: 
Ուշքս գնում ա քո համար  :Love:

----------


## Mephistopheles

մոտեցումներով բոլորն էլ իրար նման են… տարբներ են արտահայտչաձևերով ու ֆորմաներով… մի քիչ քիչ ա… երևույթի ընկալումը նույնն ա…

մինչդեռ կարար լիներ պատմվածք ասենք պատգամավորի տեսանկյունից (ըտարբեր տեսակների), կազմակերպիչների տեսանկյունից, ակտիվիստի տեսանկյունից, դեբիլ պատգամավորի համար աշխատող ինտելեկտուալի տեսանկյունից… վերջիվերջո եթե թեկնածուներին մեջբերեինք տառացիորեն, կարծում եմ վատ չէր լինի…

հավեսով կմտածեի, բայց ժամանակ չունեմ…

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Հիշեցնեմ, որ երրորդ տարբերակ էլ կա


Երրորդի մասին հակասական մտքեր են այցելում, որոշակի կարծիք չունեմ, դրա համար եմ լռել…  թե չէ, մտքիս չկար գործդ արհամարել  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե ես ուզում եմ, որ երկրորդը կամ երրորդը հաղթեն, ու սկզբունքորեն հիմա պիտի երկրորդին ձայնս տամ, որ դրա շանսերը մեծանան: Բայց ախր ուզում եմ երրորդի օգտին էլ քվեարկել, է )):


Բայց երրորդի հեղինակն էլ կնեղվի  :Sad:  ախր իրանն էդքան վատը չի, որ էդքան հետ ա

----------


## Շինարար

> +1, հլը որ :


Առաջինի հեղինակը դու չե՞ս:

----------


## Արէա

> Բայց երրորդի հեղինակն էլ կնեղվի  ախր իրանն էդքան վատը չի, որ էդքան հետ ա


Ինչի երկրորդն ավելի լա՞վն ա, որ առաջ ա: Էն ա որ առաջինը պրինցիպի ա գցել  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

Քվեարկեցի երկրորդի օգտին, մի խոսքով  :Jpit: : Սրտիցս արյուն ա կաթում, որ երրորդի օգտին էլ չեմ կարող քվեարկել, հեղինակին խոստանում եմ մեղքս անձամբ քավել զանազան միջոցներով, այդ թվում՝ պաղպաղակ, ալկոհոլ կամ դարչինով/մեխակով թեյ  :Smile: :





> Իր սիրելի Ճաուն այդ օրն անճանաչելի էր դարձել: Ամենուր զանազան տղամարդկանց պաստառներ էին. էլ փորով, էլ լղար, էլ քաչալ, էլ փռչոտ, էլ նեգր, էլ կապտամորթ, էլ գիտնական, էլ դզող-փչող, էլ Բրեդ Փիթ, էլ Տիգրան Կարապետյան, էլ Թոմ, էլ Ջերի, էլ Հրանուշ Հակոբյան:


Ու ստեղ ես զոհվեցի:






> Թեկնածուները լռեցին: Էստեղ հիշեցին, որ առաջին հերթին փեսացուի, ոչ թե երկրի ղեկավարի թեկնածու են: Ու հանրահավաքը նոր թափ առավ.
> 
> - Իմը քոնից մեծ ա:


Ու ստեղ ես կրկնակի զոհվեցի:

----------

Ռուֆուս (03.05.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շինարար, դու ինչի՞ ես իմ քվերակածին հակառակ քվերակել: Հակասություն ե՞ս փնտրում: Ո՞րն է քո նպատակը: Ինձ ապացուցես, որ ես ոչնչից ոչինչ չեմ հասկանո՞ւմ, ու որ տտում ե՞մ ես:


Ինձ քո քվերակածն էլ է դուր գալիս ու ես քեզ ամենևին էլ տտում չեմ համարում, խորապես համակրում և հարգում եմ: :Hi:

----------

Արէա (02.05.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Առաջինի հեղինակը դու չե՞ս:


Հըըն  :Pardon:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շինը էս անգամ տարբերության համար երկրորդին ա քվեարկել  Այվին էլ ստեղ չկա, զուր մի փնտրեք


Թե չէ համաձայն էվոլյուցիայի տեսության երրորդի օգտին պետք է քվեարկեի :Smile:

----------


## Շինարար

> Հըըն


Սիրով հավատում եմ, բայց եթե դու էլ գրած լինեիր, ամոթ չէր, լավն ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Թե չէ համաձայն էվոլյուցիայի տեսության երրորդի օգտին պետք է քվեարկեի


Չէ, համաձայն հոգու ճիչի օրենքի  :Jpit:

----------

Շինարար (02.05.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Քվեարկեցի երկրորդի օգտին, մի խոսքով : Սրտիցս արյուն ա կաթում, որ երրորդի օգտին էլ չեմ կարող քվեարկել, հեղինակին խոստանում եմ մեղքս անձամբ քավել զանազան միջոցներով, այդ թվում՝ պաղպաղակ, ալկոհոլ կամ դարչինով/մեխակով թեյ :


Էհ, Հայկ, երրորդին քվեարկեիր, գայիր իմ ու Ռուֆի մոտ, տարբերակն էլ մի քիչ առաջ գցեիր, մեկ ա սենց թե նենց առաջինն ա հաղթելու  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սիրով հավատում եմ, բայց եթե դու էլ գրած լինեիր, ամոթ չէր, լավն ա:


Կլօրը սույն բառը չէր բռնաբարի

----------

Տրիբուն (04.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչի երկրորդն ավելի լա՞վն ա, որ առաջ ա: Էն ա որ առաջինը պրինցիպի ա գցել


Երկրորդն ու երրորդը հաստատ առաջինից լավն են:

----------

soultaker (04.05.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Կլօրը սույն բառը չէր բռնաբարի


Ախր, ես նույնիսկ չէի նկատել, աչքի չէր զարնում: Հետո որ դու սույնից խոսացիր, մտածեցի՝ ուրեմն գուցե ինքը չի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ախր, ես նույնիսկ չէի նկատել, աչքի չէր զարնում: Հետո որ դու սույնից խոսացիր, մտածեցի՝ ուրեմն գուցե ինքը չի:


Ուշադիր չես կարդացել: Իմ սիրտը վատացավ դրանից:

Խմբագրում: Նոր հաշվեցի, ընդամենը երկու հատ ա  :LOL:   :LOL:  էդ ինչ ահավոր ա վրաս ազդել, որ ընդամենը երկու հատից վատացել եմ

----------


## Արէա

> Երկրորդն ու երրորդը հաստատ առաջինից լավն են:


Հըը  :Smile: 
Առաջինը Փիսն ա գրել, ո՞նց կարա վատը լինի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հըը 
> Առաջինը Փիսն ա գրել, ո՞նց կարա վատը լինի:


Հա, ճիշտ ա, իմ սփյուռքահայ հալով ես ո՞նց հասկանամ մաղձոտ գործերի ձեր ծարավը:

----------


## ivy

> Երկրորդն ու երրորդը հաստատ առաջինից լավն են:


Բյուր ջան, Հայաստանի ներկա իրավիճակի տեսանկյունից առաջինը լրիվ ինքն ա, իզուր էլ տենց թարսվել ես էդ տարբերակի հետ:  :Smile:

----------

Շինարար (02.05.2012), Տրիբուն (04.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, Հայաստանի ներկա իրավիճակի տեսանկյունից առաջինը լրիվ ինքն ա, իզուր էլ տենց թարսվել ես էդ տարբերակի հետ:


Ռիփ, բերանս բացել մի տուր էլի  :Jpit:  էդ առաջինի վրա մնում էր մի հատ բառ գրեին, ու լրիվ ինքը կլիներ

----------


## Արէա

> Հա, ճիշտ ա, իմ սփյուռքահայ հալով ես ո՞նց հասկանամ մաղձոտ գործերի ձեր ծարավը:


StrangeLittleGirl դու փորձում ես ինձ ստիպել հրետանիս ամբողջ հզորությամբ երկրորդի ու երրորդի վրա ուղղել, բայց էս անգամ չի ստացվի, առաջինը լավն ա  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Էհ, Հայկ, երրորդին քվեարկեիր, գայիր իմ ու Ռուֆի մոտ, տարբերակն էլ մի քիչ առաջ գցեիր, մեկ ա սենց թե նենց առաջինն ա հաղթելու


Հիմա հաշիվը 11:11 ա, նենց որ էդ հլը հարց ա՝ մեկ ա սենց թե նենց որն ա հաղթելու  :Jpit: : Լցոնում-բան կա՞:

----------

Տրիբուն (04.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> StrangeLittleGirl դու փորձում ես ինձ ստիպել հրետանիս ամբողջ հզորությամբ երկրորդի ու երրորդի վրա ուղղել, բայց էս անգամ չի ստացվի, առաջինը լավն ա


Հա, ստիպում եմ, թե կարաս, մի բան ասա երկրորդի ու երրորդի դեմ: Ուղղակի ձեր հոգու ծարավի մռայլությունը ու մաղձը չկա, նույն բանը շատ նուրբ ու հումորով ա ասված, ինչը շատերի դուրը չի էկել:  :Tongue:

----------


## Շինարար

> Խմբագրում: Նոր հաշվեցի, ընդամենը երկու հատ ա   էդ ինչ ահավոր ա վրաս ազդել, որ ընդամենը երկու հատից վատացել եմ


Ու դրանով ամբողջ հանրույթին ապակողմնորոշեցիր :Angry2:  Բյուր, իրոք լավն ա, ախր ինչ ես կպել Արամ Ասատրյան-Արամ Ասատրյան, ես գիտեմ, որ էդքան էլ անճաշակ չեմ: Ժողովուրդ, ամսի 6-ի ընտրություններին զգույշ եղեք, նման սադրանքների չտրվեք:

Հոգու ճիչի պահով, հա, գուցե շտապեցի քվեարկել, ամեն դեպքում որ տարբերակին էլ ձայնս տայի, արժանի էր, ուղղակի ջանիս դարդ ա, որ Ճաուի արքայազնուհին այդքան քիչ ձայն հավաքեց ու վախենամ շեմը չհաղթահարի:

----------


## Արէա

> Հա, ստիպում եմ, թե կարաս, մի բան ասա երկրորդի ու երրորդի դեմ: Ուղղակի ձեր հոգու ծարավի մռայլությունը ու մաղձը չկա, նույն բանը շատ նուրբ ու հումորով ա ասված, ինչը շատերի դուրը չի էկել:


Չեմ կարծում, որ իմ հոգում մռայլության ու մաղձի ծարավ կա  :Smile: 
Առայժմ դիմադրում եմ սադրանքներիդ, ասելու բան շատ ունեմ, բայց չեմ ասի  :Tongue:

----------


## ivy

> Հիմա հաշիվը 11:11 ա, նենց որ էդ հլը հարց ա՝ մեկ ա սենց թե նենց որն ա հաղթելու : *Լցոնում-բան կա՞*:


Բա մեր Ակումբին տենց բան սազո՞ւմ ա  :Jpit: 
Համոզված եմ, որ չկա  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հիմա հաշիվը 11:11 ա, նենց որ էդ հլը հարց ա՝ մեկ ա սենց թե նենց որն ա հաղթելու : Լցոնում-բան կա՞:


Որ սենց մնա, ինձ թվում ա` երկրորդը կհաղթի, որովհետև առաջինի հեղինակն իրա օգտին ա քվեարկել:  :Smile: 




> Ու դրանով ամբողջ հանրույթին ապակողմնորոշեցիր Բյուր, իրոք լավն ա, ախր ինչ ես կպել Արամ Ասատրյան-Արամ Ասատրյան, ես գիտեմ, որ էդքան էլ անճաշակ չեմ: Ժողովուրդ, ամսի 6-ի ընտրություններին զգույշ եղեք, նման սադրանքների չտրվեք:
> 
> Հոգու ճիչի պահով, հա, գուցե շտապեցի քվեարկել, ամեն դեպքում որ տարբերակին էլ ձայնս տայի, արժանի էր, ուղղակի ջանիս դարդ ա, որ Ճաուի արքայազնուհին այդքան քիչ ձայն հավաքեց ու վախենամ շեմը չհաղթահարի:


Արխային, ես քո գրական ճաշակին բացարձակապես, մի վայրկյան անգամ չեմ կասկածում, հատկապես երբ բանը հասնում ա ստեղծագործական մրցույթներին  :Jpit:  Ուղղակի էս մի մրցույթի ժամանակ որոշեցիր բացառություն անել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չեմ կարծում, որ իմ հոգում մռայլության ու մաղձի ծարավ կա 
> Առայժմ դիմադրում եմ սադրանքներիդ, ասելու բան շատ ունեմ, բայց չեմ ասի


 Որ ունենայիր, արդեն ասած կլինեիր  :Tongue: 

Չնայած կարծեմ քեզ տխուր արքայազնն էլ էր դուր էկել, չէ՞:  :Jpit:  Քեզ հետ ամեն ինչ պարզ ա  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Չեմ կարծում, որ իմ հոգում մռայլության ու մաղձի ծարավ կա 
> Առայժմ դիմադրում եմ սադրանքներիդ, ասելու բան շատ ունեմ, բայց չեմ ասի


Արէա, ինձ քո ընտրած տարբերակը իհարկե դուր ա գալիս, բայց մի քիչ զարմացա, որ դու էլ հավանեցիր. ինչքան հիշում եմ, դու գրականության մեջ բարբառային, «ոչ հարիր» բառերին դեմ էիր, էն մի քանի մրցույթ առաջ հեքիաթիս ընտիր քլնգում էիր ոչ գրական լեզվի համար, հիմա բա լավ էլ հավանել ես «եթիմներն» ու մնացածը, մալադեց  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Արէա, ինձ քո ընտրած տարբերակը իհարկե դուր ա գալիս, բայց մի քիչ զարմացա, որ դու էլ հավանեցիր. ինչքան հիշում եմ, դու գրականության մեջ բարբառային, «ոչ հարիր» բառերին դեմ էիր, էն մի քանի մրցույթ առաջ հեքիաթիս ընտիր քլնգում էիր ոչ գրական լեզվի համար, հիմա բա լավ էլ հավանել ես «եթիմներն» ու մնացածը, մալադեց


Ռիփ ջան, եթիմը մաքուր գրական հայհոյանք ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Arpine

Երեկ կարդացի ու տենց էլ չհասկացա որին քվեարկեմ: Առաջինը լավնա,բայց իմ ճաշակով չի…Ճ: Երկրորդն ու երրորդը ավելի դուրս եկան, կարող ա հեքիաթային են դրանից ա ::}: : 
Մրցույթի ամենակարևոր պայմաններից մեկը՝ հումորայինը, ինձ թվումա, երրորդում էր ամենաշատը: Հիմա ես ի՞նչ անեմ  :Think:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ռիփ ջան, եթիմը մաքուր գրական հայհոյանք ա


Արաբերեն նշանակում ա «որբ»: Էրմենի եթիմ, ալլահ շյուքյուր  :Xeloq: :

----------

Շինարար (02.05.2012), Տրիբուն (04.05.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ռիփ ջան, եթիմը մաքուր գրական հայհոյանք ա


Մաքուր գրական արաբերեն :Jpit:

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա, ինձ քո ընտրած տարբերակը իհարկե դուր ա գալիս, բայց մի քիչ զարմացա, որ դու էլ հավանեցիր. ինչքան հիշում եմ, դու գրականության մեջ բարբառային, «ոչ հարիր» բառերին դեմ էիր, էն մի քանի մրցույթ առաջ հեքիաթիս ընտիր քլնգում էիր ոչ գրական լեզվի համար, հիմա բա լավ էլ հավանել ես «եթիմներն» ու մնացածը, մալադեց


Անկեղծ ասեմ առանց էդ բառերի ավելի շատ հավանած կլինեի, բայց ամեն դեպքում ավելի գերադասելի է քան Չարլիի հրեշտակները (էդ ի՞նչ ա), նոկիան (չէ, չեմ հիշում), բրեթ փիթը (ինչը՞): Մերը գյուղ տեղ ա: տելեվիզր, հեռախոս բան տենց բաներ չունենք: Մենք գիրք կարդալ ենք սիրում. Սարոյան, Մաթևոսյան, Հեմինգուեյ բան, սենց զիզի բիզի բաներից գլուխ չենք հանում:

----------

ivy (02.05.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Անկեղծ ասեմ առանց էդ բառերի ավելի շատ հավանած կլինեի, բայց ամեն դեպքում ավելի գերադասելի է քան Չարլիի հրեշտակները (էդ ի՞նչ ա), նոկիան (չէ, չեմ հիշում), բրեթ փիթը (ինչը՞): Մերը գյուղ տեղ ա: տելեվիզր, հեռախոս բան տենց բաներ չունենք: Մենք գիրք կարդալ ենք սիրում. Սարոյան, Մաթևոսյան, Հեմինգուեյ բան, սենց զիզի բիզի բաներից գլուխ չենք հանում:


Եսիմ, ինձ բոլոր տարբերակներն էլ դուր են եկել՝ ամեն բառով, եթիմն էլ հետը  :Blush:

----------

Արէա (02.05.2012), Շինարար (02.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երեկ կարդացի ու տենց էլ չհասկացա որին քվեարկեմ: Առաջինը լավնա,բայց իմ ճաշակով չի…Ճ: Երկրորդն ու երրորդը ավելի դուրս եկան, կարող ա հեքիաթային են դրանից ա: 
> Մրցույթի ամենակարևոր պայմաններից մեկը՝ հումորայինը, ինձ թվումա, երրորդում էր ամենաշատը: Հիմա ես ի՞նչ անեմ


Քվեարկի երրորդի օգտին  :Jpit: 




> Անկեղծ ասեմ առանց էդ բառերի ավելի շատ հավանած կլինեի, բայց ամեն դեպքում ավելի գերադասելի է քան Չարլիի հրեշտակները (էդ ի՞նչ ա), նոկիան (չէ, չեմ հիշում), բրեթ փիթը (ինչը՞): Մերը գյուղ տեղ ա: տելեվիզր, հեռախոս բան տենց բաներ չունենք: Մենք գիրք կարդալ ենք սիրում. Սարոյան, Մաթևոսյան, Հեմինգուեյ բան, սենց զիզի բիզի բաներից գլուխ չենք հանում:


Աաա, հասկացա: Այսինքն, դու սիրում ես, որ գրականության մեջ մեր օրերից ոչինչ չի լինում: Լավ, աչքիս պիտի մի քանի ժամանակակից գրողների տփենք, որ իրանց գործերի մեջ կոմպեր ու բջջային հեռախոսներ կան:  :Jpit:

----------

Արէա (02.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժող, լցոնում ա սկսվել: Վերջին հինգ րոպեում առաջինը երկու ձայն ստացավ  :Shok:

----------


## Շինարար

> Աաա, հասկացա: Այսինքն, դու սիրում ես, որ գրականության մեջ մեր օրերից ոչինչ չի լինում: Լավ, աչքիս պիտի մի քանի ժամանակակից գրողների տփենք, որ իրանց գործերի մեջ կոմպեր ու բջջային հեռախոսներ կան:


_Հինգերորդ դասարանի երեխան լցնում է մանկական ամսագրի խաչբառը Բեթհովենով, Սերվանտեսով, Լենցով, Հիպոկրատով, Բրունոյով, Կոմիտասով, Սահարայով, Եփրատով ու կենգուրուով և պատասխանը չի ուղարկում խմբագրություն, որովհետև ուղարկելու իմաստը չի հասկանում: Խաչբառը լցնում է իր իմացությամբ, մի կողմ թողնում ամսագիրը և գնում գիրք վերցնելու գրադարանից, նորոգող վարորդին օգնելու, կալերում ճնճղապարսերի վրա կրակելու, դարբնոցում քթիկը մրոտում է, փուքս փչում՝ աչքը ծեծվող երկաթին:_

Մեր ժամանակակիցը էս ա, Բյուր ջան, աշխարհի մասին մեր իմացությունն ու դարբնոցում մրոտած մեր քթիկը:

----------

CactuSoul (03.05.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Աաա, հասկացա: Այսինքն, դու սիրում ես, որ գրականության մեջ մեր օրերից ոչինչ չի լինում: Լավ, աչքիս պիտի մի քանի ժամանակակից գրողների տփենք, որ իրանց գործերի մեջ կոմպեր ու բջջային հեռախոսներ կան:


Տփել կարելի ա, բայց ոչ թե կոմպերի ու հեռախոսների համար, այլ ընենց էլի  :Smile: 
Իսկ եթե կոմպի ու հեռախոսի փոխարեն օգտագործում են pentium 4 ու soni ericsson w 550 i, ավելի էնտուզիազմով ա պետք տփել  :Smile: 
որովհետև ես եմ ու ուզում եմ իրանց գրածները մի երկու հարյուր տարի հետո կարդամ, բա մեղք չե՞մ ես  :Sad:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Քննարկումները դեռ չեմ կարդացել, գրեմ հետո կկարդամ։ 
Առաջինը Կլօրն ա գրել։ Կլորի օրագրերը որ կարդաք, լրիվ ինքն ա  :Tongue:  Բայց մեկ ա ահավոր դուրս չեկավ: Անկապ էր: 
Երկրորդն Լևոնի մասին էր  :LOL:  տեսնենք մարգարեությունը կիրականանա թե չէ  :LOL: 
Երրորդը տեղ տեղ սրագույն հումորներով հանդերձ մի տեսակ անկապ վերջացավ: Գրողը ոնց որ կեսից հավեսը փախներ, բռներ պրծացներ…

Էս անգամ ոչ մեկը շատ դուրս չի գալիս, բայց մեջներից երկրորդին կքվեարկեմ հավանաբար:  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> _Հինգերորդ դասարանի երեխան լցնում է մանկական ամսագրի խաչբառը Բեթհովենով, Սերվանտեսով, Լենցով, Հիպոկրատով, Բրունոյով, Կոմիտասով, Սահարայով, Եփրատով ու կենգուրուով և պատասխանը չի ուղարկում խմբագրություն, որովհետև ուղարկելու իմաստը չի հասկանում: Խաչբառը լցնում է իր իմացությամբ, մի կողմ թողնում ամսագիրը և գնում գիրք վերցնելու գրադարանից, նորոգող վարորդին օգնելու, կալերում ճնճղապարսերի վրա կրակելու, դարբնոցում քթիկը մրոտում է, փուքս փչում՝ աչքը ծեծվող երկաթին:_


Շին, ասածս էն ա, որ գրականությունը չի կարելի համարել վատը, թե ինչ ա էնտեղ նոկիաներ կամ Չառլիի հրեշտակներ կան: Դրանք գրված են էս ժամանակի շնչով, էս իրականության մասին: Մաթևոսյանն էլ իրա իրականության մասին ա գրել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Տփել կարելի ա, բայց ոչ թե կոմպերի ու հեռախոսների համար, այլ ընենց էլի 
> Իսկ եթե կոմպի ու հեռախոսի փոխարեն օգտագործում են pentium 4 ու soni ericsson w 550 i, ավելի էնտուզիազմով ա պետք տփել 
> որովհետև ես եմ ու ուզում եմ իրանց գրածները մի երկու հարյուր տարի հետո կարդամ, բա մեղք չե՞մ ես


Պահ, նենց ես ասում, ոնց որ հիմա կառքերի ու պալատների մասին կարդալով չենք հասկանում: Գրողի խնդիրը հարյուր տարի հետո հասկանալի մնալը չպիտի լինի: Եթե ես գրեմ մեր իրականության մասին ու մեյլով հաղորդակցության մասին նկարագրեմ փոստով հաղորդակցություն (եթե ինչ-որ արտասովոր դեպք չեմ նկարագրում), պատկերացնու՞մ ես ինչ կեղծ կստացվի: Դու է՞դ ես ուզում: Ուզում ես, որ նոկիայի փոխարեն պատի ժամացույցը բացվեր, ծիտիկ կուկու ասե՞ր կամ Չառլիի հրեշտակների փոխարեն Գաբրիել կամ Միքայել հրեշտակներից խոսվե՞ր:

----------


## Արէա

> Շին, ասածս էն ա, որ գրականությունը չի կարելի համարել վատը, թե ինչ ա էնտեղ նոկիաներ կամ Չառլիի հրեշտակներ կան: Դրանք գրված են էս ժամանակի շնչով, էս իրականության մասին: Մաթևոսյանն էլ իրա իրականության մասին ա գրել:


Ի դեպ մենք միայն բառերի մասին ենք խոսել, ու ես չեմ ասել, որ էդ բառերի համար չեմ հավանում երկրորդն ու երրորդը, լիքը ուրիշ բաներ կան՝ պատմելու ձևը, կտրատվածությունը, կիսատությունը, հեչ էլ որ երկուսի մտահղացումն էլ լավն են, բայց դե իրականացումը էն չի էլի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի դեպ մենք միայն բառերի մասին ենք խոսել, ու ես չեմ ասել, որ էդ բառերի համար չեմ հավանում երկրորդն ու երրորդը, լիքը ուրիշ բաներ կան՝ պատմելու ձևը, կտրատվածությունը, կիսատությունը, հեչ էլ որ երկուսի մտահղացումն էլ լավն են, բայց դե իրականացումը էն չի էլի:


Հա, հա, քո ասածն ա, առաջիննն էլ փայլուն գործ ա, հատկապես իրադարձությունների զարգացումով ու սյուժեով:

----------


## Արէա

> Պահ, նենց ես ասում, ոնց որ հիմա կառքերի ու պալատների մասին կարդալով չենք հասկանում: Գրողի խնդիրը հարյուր տարի հետո հասկանալի մնալը չպիտի լինի: Եթե ես գրեմ մեր իրականության մասին ու մեյլով հաղորդակցության մասին նկարագրեմ փոստով հաղորդակցություն (եթե ինչ-որ արտասովոր դեպք չեմ նկարագրում), պատկերացնու՞մ ես ինչ կեղծ կստացվի: Դու է՞դ ես ուզում: Ուզում ես, որ նոկիայի փոխարեն պատի ժամացույցը բացվեր, ծիտիկ կուկու ասե՞ր կամ Չառլիի հրեշտակների փոխարեն Գաբրիել կամ Միքայել հրեշտակներից խոսվե՞ր:


Չէ  :Smile:  չեմ ուզում ոչ նոկիայից խոսվի ոչ էլ Գաբրիել ձյաից, լիքը ուրիշ խոսալու բաներ կան  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

Հրաշալի է: Ձայների բացարձակ առավելությամբ հաղթում է իմ նախընտրած՝ երրորդ տարբերակը: Իհարկե ես այն դեռ չեմ կարդացել (միակն է, որ դեռ չեմ կարդացել), բայց կան պատճառներ, որ ես նախապատվությունը տալիս եմ հատկապես այդ տարբերակին:

----------

Տրիբուն (04.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ  չեմ ուզում ոչ նոկիայից խոսվի ոչ էլ Գաբրիել ձյաից, լիքը ուրիշ խոսալու բաներ կան


Լավ, քո հետ ամեն ինչ պարզ ա

----------


## Արէա

> Հա, հա, քո ասածն ա, առաջիննն էլ փայլուն գործ ա, հատկապես իրադարձությունների զարգացումով ու սյուժեով:


Ուրախ եմ որ կարողացա մտափոխել քեզ  :Tongue:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուրախ եմ որ կարողացա մտափոխել քեզ


Ուրախ եմ, որ էդպես ես մտածում:
Ձայնս կեղծե՜լ են, ես երկրորդին չէի ուզում, առաջինին էի ուզում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չուկն ընտրությունները կեղծեց  :Angry2:

----------


## Արէա

> Չուկն ընտրությունները կեղծեց


Ես սենց չեմ խաղում  :Sad:

----------


## Հայկօ

Բհահահա՜յ, էս ինչ լցոնում ա գնում  :LOL: :


Ավազակապետական ռեժիմը ևս մեկ անգամ ցույց տվեց իր իրական դեմքը՝ անխտիր կեղծելով այն ամենը, ինչ հնարավոր էր կեղծել:

Մեր խմբագրությունը հենց նոր ահազանգ ստացավ, որ քվեատուփից մի քանի թեմա այն կողմ թաթար-մոնղոլական հանցախմբի ծառա մոդերատորները մահակներով ծեծում են շարքային անդամներին:

Հավաստի աղբյուրները տեղեկացնում են, որ 2006-ից այս կողմ ոչ մի գրառում չունեցող անդամները այսօր խմբովին քվեարկում են երրորդ՝ չուկապետական տարբերակի օգտին: Ոչ մի բայթ հանցավոր ադմինիստրացիային:

----------

Arpine (03.05.2012), CactuSoul (03.05.2012), Chuk (03.05.2012), ivy (03.05.2012), Mr. Annoying (28.11.2017), murmushka (04.05.2012), soultaker (04.05.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (03.05.2012), Ամպ (03.05.2012), Արէա (03.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (03.05.2012), Տրիբուն (04.05.2012), Ֆոտոն (04.05.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Քննարկումները դեռ չեմ կարդացել, գրեմ հետո կկարդամ։ 
> Առաջինը Կլօրն ա գրել։ Կլորի օրագրերը որ կարդաք, լրիվ ինքն ա  Բայց մեկ ա ահավոր դուրս չեկավ: Անկապ էր:


Ես 2010-ից էս կողմ ոչ մի տենց օրագրային բան չեմ գրել, հիմա համեստ մեռնում եմ  :Jpit: :

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (03.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես սենց չեմ խաղում


ես էլ  :Sad:

----------


## Արէա

> Հրաշալի է: Ձայների բացարձակ առավելությամբ հաղթում է իմ նախընտրած՝ երրորդ տարբերակը: Իհարկե ես այն դեռ չեմ կարդացել (միակն է, որ դեռ չեմ կարդացել), բայց կան պատճառներ, որ ես նախապատվությունը տալիս եմ հատկապես այդ տարբերակին:


Իրոք, մի տեսակ աչք ա շոյում  :Smile:

----------


## Arpine

> Քննարկումները դեռ չեմ կարդացել, գրեմ հետո կկարդամ։ 
> Առաջինը Կլօրն ա գրել։ Կլորի օրագրերը որ կարդաք, լրիվ ինքն ա  Բայց մեկ ա ահավոր դուրս չեկավ: Անկապ էր: 
> Երկրորդն Լևոնի մասին էր  տեսնենք մարգարեությունը կիրականանա թե չէ 
> Երրորդը տեղ տեղ սրագույն հումորներով հանդերձ մի տեսակ անկապ վերջացավ: *Գրողը ոնց որ կեսից հավեսը փախներ, բռներ պրծացներ…*
> 
> Էս անգամ ոչ մեկը շատ դուրս չի գալիս, բայց մեջներից երկրորդին կքվեարկեմ հավանաբար:


Ես էի ուզում գրել ոնց որ կիսատ լիներ :Smile: 

գնացի երրորդին քվեարկեմ դե որ Բյուրն ասում ա :Jpit: , բայց Փետրավորներին էլ եմ ձայն տալիս, ինչ անենք թե նյութական չի, Հոգնուկին էլ:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ժող, ես հենց հիմա «Դեսից-դենից»-ում եմ, ռեժիմը էնտեղ ջրցան մեքենաներ ա թաքցրել, պատրաստ եղեք:



Ինձ տեսան, հլը կգրեմ:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (03.05.2012), Արէա (03.05.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

Ու սենց հիմա պիտի լռե՞ք, հա՞, ժամերով. ափաշքյարա կեղծում են ընտրությունները, ժողովուրդ, արթնացեք, չեմ հասկանում, մենակ ես ե՞մ տեսնում, որ երրորդ տարբերակը կես րոպեում երեսուներկու հատ ձայն ստացավ: Մեշոկով լցոնում են, աչքներդ բացեք:

----------

Տրիբուն (04.05.2012)

----------


## Peace

> Փիսը չի, բայց Այվին էլ չի, երդվում եմ:


Ոնց թե Փիսը չի: Դու կարծում ես ես չե՞մ: Այդ դեպքում ինչո՞վ էր զբաղվածը Փիսը 2012 թվականի Ապրիլի 28-ի երեկոյան: Կարո՞ղ ես ասել: Ջութակի երգն է՞ր լսում, ուշաթափվել է՞ր, արտասանո՞ւմ էր… 
Այ քեզ բան, Փիսին էլ չեն հավատում: 




> StrangeLittleGirl
> Շինը էս անգամ տարբերության համար երկրորդին ա քվեարկել  Այվին էլ ստեղ չկա, զուր մի փնտրեք


Լսի դու լրիվ գիժ ես: Ասում եմ Շողերը երրորդն է գրել, ասում ես՝ _Այվին ստեղ չկա_

----------


## Chuk

> Ու սենց հիմա պիտի լռե՞ք, հա՞, ժամերով. ափաշքյարա կեղծում են ընտրությունները, ժողովուրդ, արթնացեք, չեմ հասկանում, մենակ ես ե՞մ տեսնում, որ երրորդ տարբերակը կես րոպեում երեսուներկու հատ ձայն ստացավ: Մեշոկով լցոնում են, աչքներդ բացեք:


Հայկօ, խնդրում եմ այս ոճով չշարունակել: Եթե ասելիք ունես, PM-ով գրի:

----------


## ivy

> Ու սենց հիմա պիտի լռե՞ք, հա՞, ժամերով. ափաշքյարա կեղծում են ընտրությունները, ժողովուրդ, արթնացեք, չեմ հասկանում, մենակ ես ե՞մ տեսնում, որ երրորդ տարբերակը կես րոպեում երեսուներկու հատ ձայն ստացավ: Մեշոկով լցոնում են, աչքներդ բացեք:


Ինձ թվաց՝ Չուկը զայրացավ, ես վախից լոգաութ էղա...  :Blush:

----------

Դավիթ (03.05.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Ու սենց հիմա պիտի լռե՞ք, հա՞, ժամերով. ափաշքյարա կեղծում են ընտրությունները, ժողովուրդ, արթնացեք, չեմ հասկանում, մենակ ես ե՞մ տեսնում, որ երրորդ տարբերակը կես րոպեում երեսուներկու հատ ձայն ստացավ: Մեշոկով լցոնում են, աչքներդ բացեք:


Ես ինչ ինձ հիշում եմ երրորդ տարբերակը երեսունյոթ ձայն ուներ, ինչ ա եղել, բան չեմ հասկանում:

----------

ivy (03.05.2012)

----------


## Peace

> էս ի՞նչ օրն է ընկել Peace-ը
>  Խաղաղ ջան գործերդ ո՞նց են կարդալ ընտրելուց հետո, անցա՞վ: Գրածներդ կարդացի աչքս վախեց, դեմքս սփրթնեց, մազերս բիզ-բիզ կանգնեցին , սրտիս աշխատանքն էլ արագացավ , տանջանքներդ վրաս ազդեցին, մտածում եմ կարո՞ղ է կարդամ քո օրն ընկնեմ)


 Դաքթր, հաջողությո՞ւն, ի՞նչ բան է դա: Դե լավ ես քեզ կներեմ, մի պայանով պետք է երգես՝ դլե յաման…

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկօ, խնդրում եմ այս ոճով չշարունակել: Եթե ասելիք ունես, PM-ով գրի:



Իմ ազատ ընտրության իրավունքի վրա մի՛ բռնացիր, Չու՛կ: Եթե նույնիսկ ոչ ոք չի տեսել, թե ԴՈՒ ոնց ես կեղծել ընտրությունները, ԵՍ ՏԵՍԵԼ ԵՄ:


*ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴ, ԱԶԱՏ ԱԿՈՒՄԲՑԻՆԵՐ, ՉՈՒԿԸ ԿԵՂԾԵԼ Ա ԷՍ ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԸ: ԲՈԼՈՐԻԴ ԿՈՉ ԵՄ ԱՆՈՒՄ ԴՈՒՐՍ ԳԱԼ ԷՍ ԹԵՄԱՅԻ ՍԱՀՄԱՆՆԵՐԻՑ ՈՒ ԽՌՈՎՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ԲԱՐՁՐԱՑՆԵԼ ԱԿՈՒՄԲՈՒՄ: ԵՍ ԳՆԱՑԻ ԿՈՂՔԻ ԹԵՄԱՆԵՐԸ ԳՄՓՑՆԵԼՈՒ, ՉՈՒԿԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆԸ ՎԵՐՋ ՏԱԼՈՒ ՊԱՀԸ ԵԿԵԼ Ա:*

----------

Arpine (03.05.2012), CactuSoul (03.05.2012), ivy (03.05.2012), murmushka (04.05.2012), Տրիբուն (04.05.2012)

----------


## Arpine

> Ու սենց հիմա պիտի լռե՞ք, հա՞, ժամերով. ափաշքյարա կեղծում են ընտրությունները, ժողովուրդ, արթնացեք, չեմ հասկանում, մենակ ես ե՞մ տեսնում, որ երրորդ տարբերակը կես րոպեում երեսուներկու հատ ձայն ստացավ: Մեշոկով լցոնում են, աչքներդ բացեք:


հը՞, բանա եղել, նորմալ ընտրություններա, որց որ միշտ :LOL:

----------

ivy (03.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Հայկօն 1 շաբաթով նախազգուշական արգելափակվել է՝ թեման զվարճանքի վերածելու պատճառով: Մյուսներին հորդորում եմ մնալ թեմայի համատեքստում: Քվեարկության արդյունքների համար ես եմ պատասխանատու որպես ադմինիստրատոր ու մրցույթի կազմակերպիչ, երաշխավորում եմ, որ ինչպես միշտ, այս անգամ էլ ամեն ինչ կլինի օրենքի շրջանակներում: Եթե անգամ ինչ-որ բան եք նկատել, էդ դեռ հիմք չի թեման զվարճանքի վերածելու համար, անկախ նրանից մոդերատոր եք, թե սովորական յուզեր: Ամեն ինչը չափ ու սահման ունի: Չի կարելի ինչ-որ բան նկատելով միանգամից ոգևորվել ու թեման վարի տալ:*

----------

soultaker (04.05.2012), Արէա (03.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լսի դու լրիվ գիժ ես: Ասում եմ Շողերը երրորդն է գրել, ասում ես՝ _Այվին ստեղ չկա_


Խնդրում եմ առանց վիրավորանքների  :Angry2: 

Էս գրառման հեղինակն էլ ես եմ, հա՞




> *Բոլոր նրանք ովքեր հավատացել են, որ Այվին չի մասնակցում… Կեղծում է նա*: Սիրելի Այվի, եթե չես մասնակցել, երրորդ տարբերակը ո՞վ է գրել, Փի՞սը:


Հ.Գ. Շողերն ո՞վ ա

----------


## Peace

> Հաստատ իմանայի՝ Փիսն աղջիկ ա. կսիրահարվեի 
> Ուշքս գնում ա քո համար


Գութ ու խիղճ, բարեկամ, մնացյալը սուտ է, սուտ:

----------


## Peace

> Խնդրում եմ առանց վիրավորանքների 
> Հ.Գ. Շողերն ո՞վ ա


Այվիի անունը Շողեր չի՞:

----------

ivy (03.05.2012), Արէա (03.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այվիի անունը Շողեր չի՞:


Չէ: Ես էլ քեզ ասում եմ` ստեղ Այվի չկա

----------


## ivy

Բյուր, դու Փիսին լուրջ-լուրջ պատասխանո՞ւմ ես  :LOL:

----------


## Peace

> Չէ: Ես էլ քեզ ասում եմ` ստեղ Այվի չկա


Նուրբ նյարդերիս հետ մի խաղա: Ապացուցիր:

----------


## Արէա

> Բյուր, դու Փիսին լուրջ-լուրջ պատասխանո՞ւմ ես


Ժողովուրդ բացահայտում եմ արել, StrangeLittleGirl-ը ոնց որ Peace-ը լինի  :Think:

----------


## Peace

> Ժողովուրդ բացահայտում եմ արել, StrangeLittleGirl-ը ոնց որ Peace-ը լինի


Այդ բացահայտումը Շինարարը դեռ անցյալ մրցույթին էր արել՝ տեղում հերքվեց:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, դու Փիսին լուրջ-լուրջ պատասխանո՞ւմ ես


Այվի չկան լու՞րջ ա 



> Նուրբ նյարդերիս հետ մի խաղա: Ապացուցիր:


 Երեքն էլ ես եմ գրել

----------


## Peace

Ձեռքերս ջերմությունից հուզմունք ապրեցին ու փափկացան: Երրորդը հաղթում է: Սա կեղծիք չէ, լուրջ եմ ասում, քաղաքակիրթ ազգ ենք մենք:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ձեռքերս ջերմությունից հուզմունք ապրեցին ու փափկացան: Երրորդը հաղթում է: Սա կեղծիք չէ, լուրջ եմ ասում, քաղաքակիրթ ազգ ենք մենք:


Իսկ ես արդեն անճաշակի հետ էի հաշտվել

----------


## Peace

> Երեքն էլ ես եմ գրել


Ասածդ կեղծ է, կոկոն ծաղկի նման, պոկում ես չի բացվում:

----------


## ivy

*ՈՒՇԱԴՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*

Hayk Falakyan
Այվ, ողջույն 
Ես արգելափակված եմ, գրելու ձև չունեմ, դու փոխանցի, էլի, իմ նամակը բանտից 
այ էս.
Ժողովուրդ, ես արգելափակված եմ, գրել չեմ կարողանում, Այվիին եմ ՖԲ-ում խնդրել, որ փոխանցի խոսքերս: Խնդրում եմ, ՄԻ ԼՌԵՔ: ՄԻ ԼՌԵՔ, ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴ, ՊԱՅՔԱՐԵՔ ՁԵՐ ԻՐԱՎՈՒՆՔՆԵՐԻ ՀԱՄԱՐ:

----------

CactuSoul (03.05.2012), murmushka (04.05.2012), soultaker (04.05.2012), Հայկօ (03.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (03.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ասածդ կեղծ է, կոկոն ծաղկի նման, պոկում ես չի բացվում:


ըհը, 66.6666666666666666666666%-անոց սուտ ա

----------


## ivy

Էդ ես կատակ չէի անում, իսկականից նամակ եմ ստացել, հիմա ոչ մեկ էս տղու գործը չի՞ շարունակելու... Գնաց, կորավ իզուր տեղը:
Ու ոչ մեկ սկի ձեն չի հանում, ես հիմա իրեն ի՞նչ փոխանցեմ  :Sad:

----------

Հայկօ (03.05.2012)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Քաղբանտարկյալ ԿլՕրին, ազատությու՜ն: 
Ես գնում եմ վրանը բերեմ, անժամկետ նստացույց եմ հայտարարում:  :Goblin:

----------

Arpine (03.05.2012), CactuSoul (03.05.2012), ivy (03.05.2012), murmushka (04.05.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (03.05.2012), Հայկօ (03.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (03.05.2012), Տրիբուն (04.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էդ ես կատակ չէի անում, իսկականից նամակ եմ ստացել, հիմա ոչ մեկ էս տղու գործը չի՞ շարունակելու... Գնաց, կորավ իզուր տեղը:
> Ու ոչ մեկ սկի ձեն չի հանում, ես հիմա իրեն ի՞նչ փոխանցեմ


Ես բանտի պատին գրեցի

----------

ivy (03.05.2012), Հայկօ (03.05.2012)

----------


## ivy

Էս Հայկին իսկականից արգելափակել են...
Չուկ, վերջ տուր բռնապետական ռեժիմին  :Goblin: 
Տո ջհանդամ, ընտրությունները քեզ լինեն... Մենակ թե Կլօրին հետ բեր  :Cray:

----------

Mr. Annoying (28.11.2017), Հայկօ (03.05.2012), Տրիբուն (04.05.2012)

----------


## Arpine

> *ՈՒՇԱԴՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*
> 
> Hayk Falakyan
> Այվ, ողջույն 
> Ես արգելափակված եմ, գրելու ձև չունեմ, դու փոխանցի, էլի, իմ նամակը բանտից 
> այ էս.
> Ժողովուրդ, ես արգելափակված եմ, գրել չեմ կարողանում, Այվիին եմ ՖԲ-ում խնդրել, որ փոխանցի խոսքերս: Խնդրում եմ, ՄԻ ԼՌԵՔ: ՄԻ ԼՌԵՔ, ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴ, ՊԱՅՔԱՐԵՔ ՁԵՐ ԻՐԱՎՈՒՆՔՆԵՐԻ ՀԱՄԱՐ:


 :LOL: 

Այվ դու էլ զգույշ, որպես լրտես քեզ էլ չնստեցնեն :LOL:

----------

ivy (03.05.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Այվ դու էլ զգույշ, որպես լրտես քեզ էլ չնստեցնեն


Սփյուռքին լավ աչքով են նայում, դու հանգիստ  :Wink:

----------

Peace (03.05.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (03.05.2012), Հայկօ (03.05.2012), Հարդ (03.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

Սիրելի ակումբցիներ: Չեմ ուզում, որ որևէ հարց մնա չպարզված ու ուզում եմ լինել պարզ ճակատով, ոչինչ չթաքցնելով:
Ես գտնում եմ, որ այն ամենն ինչ արվել էր, արվել էր օրենքի շրջանակներում: Սակայն այնպես չի, որ մենք ունենք լիակատար ազատություն: Քիչ առաջ ինձ զանգահարել էր Ցուկենբերգը: Նա հորդորեց, որ արգելափակումից հանեմ Հայօին: Ինքը պնդում էր, որ արգելափակումը անօրինական էր: Բայց ես կարծում եմ, որ Ցուկենբերգը պարզապես փորձում է քչացնել Հայկօի ներկայությունը ֆեյսբուքում, համարելով, որ ակումբ մտնելու պարագայում իր ակտիվությունը այնտեղ կպակասի: Ես ստիպված եմ կատարել արտաքին ուժերի այդ պահանջը: Կատարում եմ նաև նրա կողմից բարձրացված՝ քվեների վերահաշվարկի պահանջը: Խոստովանում եմ, որ իսկապես որոշակի անճշտություն կար, բայց հավատացնում եմ, որ այդ անճշտությունը չէր ազդում քվեարկության արդյունքի վրա: Ամեն դեպքում, անճշտությունը վերացված է:

Այսքանը արտաքին ուժերի, նրանց պահանջների ու կատարման մասին:
Սակայն ես չեմ ցանկանում մնալ խոցելի ղեկավար: Հիմա հոգնած եմ ու կգնամ քնելու, սակայն հավանաբար ես վաղը կհրաժարվեմ ակումբում իմ պարտավորություններից:
Բարին ընդ ձեզ:

----------

CactuSoul (03.05.2012), ivy (03.05.2012), Mephistopheles (03.05.2012), murmushka (04.05.2012), Տրիբուն (04.05.2012)

----------


## Arpine

> Սփյուռքին լավ աչքով են նայում, դու հանգիստ


Կողմնապահությո՞ւն են անում :Sad: 
Էհ Հայկօ :Shout:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Էս Հայկին իսկականից արգելափակել են...
> Չուկ, վերջ տուր բռնապետական ռեժիմին 
> Տո ջհանդամ, ընտրությունները քեզ լինեն... Մենակ թե Կլօրին հետ բեր


Այ սենց են ավազակապետական ռեժիմները շեղում պայքարի հիմանակն ուղուց: 
Մեր միակ գերխնդիրը օրինականության ապահովումն էր, իսկ հիմա մեր Կլօրին քաղբանտարկյալելուց հետո բոլորի ուշքն ու միտքը շեղվում է կլօրին ազատելու վրա, իսկ հիմնական պայքարը մղվում է երկրորդ պլան: 

Ո՛Չ ՉՈւԿՉԱՑՄԱՆԸ, Ո՛Չ ՈւԼԱՑՄԱՆԸ, Ո՛Չ ՁԱՅՆԱԿՑՄԱՆԸ.
Կեցցե՜ Կլօրն: Պահանջու՜մ ենք ազատ արդար  ընտրություններ:

----------

CactuSoul (03.05.2012), ivy (03.05.2012), murmushka (04.05.2012), Հայկօ (03.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (03.05.2012), Տրիբուն (04.05.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

*ՀԱՂԹԵՑԻ՛ՆՔ, ՀԱՂԹԵՑԻ՜ՆՔ, ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒ՜ՐԴ*  :Yahoo: 


Ոնց եմ ձեզ սիրում, իմ պայքարող ընկերներ, իմ չվհատվող ակումբցիներ: Հուզված եմ, կներեք, «ձախորդ օրերը՜ ձմռան նման կուգան ու կերթա՜ն», աաա՜, երգում եմ արդեն, հենց նոր եմ դուրս եկել արգելափակումից, պրծա՜նք, պրծա՜նք ավազակապետությունից, ժո՜ղ  :Yahoo: :

----------

Arpine (03.05.2012), CactuSoul (03.05.2012), ivy (03.05.2012), murmushka (04.05.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (03.05.2012), Տրիբուն (04.05.2012)

----------


## Peace

Եվ նա վերածնվեց: Հաղթող պատմություն և երջանկություն, ու ծափեր, ծափեր բազում:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Եվ նա վերածնվեց: Հաղթող պատմություն և երջանկություն, ու ծափեր, ծափեր բազում:


Ասում են՝ կռվից հետո նիզակ չեն ճոճում, բայց ինչու՞ էիք տենց ձեն-ձենի տված լռել: Եթե հանկարծ ավազակապետը վաղը հայտարարեր, որ ազատ ու արդար ընտրությունների արդյունքում ձայների գերակշիռ առավելությամբ հաղթել ա երրորդ տարբերակը, գոնե էդ ժամանակ կասեի՞ք «էլի կեղծեցին»: Ուշ կլիներ էդ ժամանակ: Միշտ էլ տենց եք արել, դրա համար էլ էս վիճակում ենք: Արդեն նույնիսկ մարդկանց բանտարկելն ու խոշտանգելը մյուսների վրա չի ազդում  :Sad: :

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սիրելի ակումբցիներ: Չեմ ուզում, որ որևէ հարց մնա չպարզված ու ուզում եմ լինել պարզ ճակատով, ոչինչ չթաքցնելով:
> Ես գտնում եմ, որ այն ամենն ինչ արվել էր, արվել էր օրենքի շրջանակներում: Սակայն այնպես չի, որ մենք ունենք լիակատար ազատություն: Քիչ առաջ ինձ զանգահարել էր Ցուկենբերգը: Նա հորդորեց, որ արգելափակումից հանեմ Հայօին: Ինքը պնդում էր, որ արգելափակումը անօրինական էր: Բայց ես կարծում եմ, որ Ցուկենբերգը պարզապես փորձում է քչացնել Հայկօի ներկայությունը ֆեյսբուքում, համարելով, որ ակումբ մտնելու պարագայում իր ակտիվությունը այնտեղ կպակասի: Ես ստիպված եմ կատարել արտաքին ուժերի այդ պահանջը: Կատարում եմ նաև նրա կողմից բարձրացված՝ *քվեների վերահաշվարկի պահանջը*: Խոստովանում եմ, որ իսկապես *որոշակի անճշտություն կար, բայց հավատացնում եմ, որ այդ անճշտությունը չէր ազդում քվեարկության արդյունքի վրա*: Ամեն դեպքում, անճշտությունը վերացված է:
> 
> Այսքանը արտաքին ուժերի, նրանց պահանջների ու կատարման մասին:
> Սակայն ես չեմ ցանկանում մնալ խոցելի ղեկավար: Հիմա հոգնած եմ ու կգնամ քնելու, սակայն հավանաբար ես վաղը կհրաժարվեմ ակումբում իմ պարտավորություններից:
> Բարին ընդ ձեզ:


արա դե ՉԷ էլի… լավ էլի… սենց չի ըլնի, էլի… կարող ա՞ կաշառք ա բաժանվել… 

ազգ չենք էլի…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *ՀԱՂԹԵՑԻ՛ՆՔ, ՀԱՂԹԵՑԻ՜ՆՔ, ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒ՜ՐԴ* 
> 
> 
> Ոնց եմ ձեզ սիրում, իմ պայքարող ընկերներ, իմ չվհատվող ակումբցիներ: Հուզված եմ, կներեք, «ձախորդ օրերը՜ ձմռան նման կուգան ու կերթա՜ն», աաա՜, երգում եմ արդեն, հենց նոր եմ դուրս եկել արգելափակումից, պրծա՜նք, պրծա՜նք ավազակապետությունից, ժո՜ղ :


էս մի շաբաթը սենց շուտ անցա՞վ…

----------


## ivy

Մեֆ, կասկածներ կան, որ առաջին տարբերակը դու ես գրել  :Wink:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (03.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, կասկածներ կան, որ առաջին տարբերակը դու ես գրել


Ես չեմ գրել Այվի ջան… ես մենակ քննադատում եմ…

----------


## ivy

> Ես չեմ գրել Այվի ջան… ես մենակ քննադատում եմ…


Մի օրից կխոսենք  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (03.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի օրից կխոսենք


Մեծ հաճույքով Այվի ջան… բայց ինչի՞ մի օրից

----------


## ivy

Էս քվեարկությունը կարճ ա սարքել Չուկը, վերջանում ա քսանչորս ժամից:
Ափսոս, եթե դու չես, նենց ուզեցի՝ դու լինես  :Smile:

----------


## Դավիթ

Փաստորեն, ահագին բան բաց թողեցի մի քանի ժամում: :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս քվեարկությունը կարճ ա սարքել Չուկը, վերջանում ա քսանչորս ժամից:
> Ափսոս, եթե դու չես, նենց ուզեցի՝ դու լինես


Օքեյ, որ ուզում ես, կարտագրեմ ու կասեմ ես եմ գրել…

----------


## Շինարար

> Այդ բացահայտումը Շինարարը դեռ անցյալ մրցույթին էր արել՝ տեղում հերքվեց:


Ես չգիտեմ, ես հետո մտածեցի, որ դու վսյո տակի Չուկն ես ավելի շատ, քան թե Բյուրը: Հետո «պարզվեց», որ դու աղջիկ ես ու հետն էլ գյումրեցի: Համենայն դեպս, ինչ-որ չուկաբյուրականություն եմ զգում: Էնպես, որ ես ոչնչում համոզված չեմ: Բյուրին որ դու տենց գիժ ասացիր, ասում եմ գուցե Չուկն ես, ասում ես՝ իբր ընդհանրապես Չուկը չես, որովհետև Չուկը չէր ասի: Բյուրը եթե լինեիր, Բյուրը չափազանց շատ ա ինքն իրեն սիրահարված ասեմ թե նույնիսկ պաշտում ասեմ, որ իրեն գիժ ասի, բայց գուցե կասկածները ցրելու համար ես անում, մի խոսքով, խառն ա:

----------


## Հայկօ

Սաղ հեչ, քվեարկության թվերը չեն ավելանում:

----------


## Շինարար

> Սաղ հեչ, քվեարկության թվերը չեն ավելանում:


Հայկ, ես քեզ իհարկե էլի լիովին հավատում եմ, բայց Ներսեսը որ ասում ա, եթե ճիշտ եղա, ուրեմն ես քո հավատարիմ ընթերցողն եմ ու ամենաառաջինը գուշակեցի, խնդրում եմ՝ արձանագրի:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, ասածս էն ա, որ գրականությունը չի կարելի համարել վատը, թե ինչ ա էնտեղ նոկիաներ կամ Չառլիի հրեշտակներ կան: Դրանք գրված են էս ժամանակի շնչով, էս իրականության մասին: Մաթևոսյանն էլ իրա իրականության մասին ա գրել:


Իհարկե:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սաղ հեչ, քվեարկության թվերը չեն ավելանում:


որտև Չուկը չի կեղծում… չի լցոնում… իսկ ժողովրդի հետաքրքրութնն ի ընտրություն այնպիսին է ինչպիսին ընտրությունների նկատմամբ ընդհանրապես…

բայց ի՜նչ մուդառ ժողովուրդ ենք… 3 հատ մի էջանոց պատմվածք պտի կարդայինք գրագետներովս ու քվեարկեինք 3-ից մեկին, էն էլ չարեցինք… իսկ խորհրդարանական ընտրություններում ուզում ենք որ 50 էջանոց ծրագիր կարդան ու ընտրեն 1000-ների միջից մեկին…

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկ, ես քեզ իհարկե էլի լիովին հավատում եմ, բայց Ներսեսը որ ասում ա, եթե ճիշտ եղա, ուրեմն ես քո հավատարիմ ընթերցողն եմ ու ամենաառաջինը գուշակեցի, խնդրում եմ՝ արձանագրի:


Դու երբևէ տեսե՞լ ես՝ ինչպես է հոսում գետը  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: :

----------


## Շինարար

> Դու երբևէ տեսե՞լ ես՝ ինչպես է հոսում գետը :


Ճիշտ ուղու վրա ես, ամեն ինչ դեռ առջևում ա :Jpit:

----------


## Peace

> Ասում են՝ կռվից հետո նիզակ չեն ճոճում, բայց ինչու՞ էիք տենց ձեն-ձենի տված լռել: Եթե հանկարծ ավազակապետը վաղը հայտարարեր, որ ազատ ու արդար ընտրությունների արդյունքում ձայների գերակշիռ առավելությամբ հաղթել ա երրորդ տարբերակը, գոնե էդ ժամանակ կասեի՞ք «էլի կեղծեցին»: Ուշ կլիներ էդ ժամանակ: Միշտ էլ տենց եք արել, դրա համար էլ էս վիճակում ենք: Արդեն նույնիսկ մարդկանց բանտարկելն ու խոշտանգելը մյուսների վրա չի ազդում :


Ես էլ եմ ցավ ապրում էս ամենից, էս ամեն ինչը իմ սրտով էլ չի, անկախ սեռից ու տարիքից, բայց ինչ անեմ, ես կուսակցություն եմ ներկայացնում, մենք կեղծում ենք ու մեզանից լավ դու այլի չես գտնի: Ես երբեք պաշտոն չեմ ունեցել: Ինձ ընտրեք՝ ինձ, ես էլ ուզում դառնալ պատգամավոր:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ես էլ եմ ցավ ապրում էս ամենից, էս ամեն ինչը իմ սրտով էլ չի, անկախ սեռից ու տարիքից, բայց ինչ անեմ, ես կուսակցություն եմ ներկայացնում, մենք կեղծում ենք ու մեզանից լավ դու այլի չես գտնի: Ես երբեք պաշտոն չեմ ունեցել: Ինձ ընտրեք՝ ինձ, ես էլ ուզում դառնալ պատգամավոր:


Չարյաց փոքրագույնն եք, հա՞: Չի անցնի, էդ հեքիաթն էլ ենք կարդացել արդեն: Չեմ գտնի ձեզանից լավին, ե՛ս կդառնամ էդ լավը: Հենա, բանվոր-գյուղացիական խավը արդեն հետաքրքրվում ա, թե ես որպես թեկնածու մասնակցելու ե՞մ ընտրություններին, թե՞ չէ:

----------

CactuSoul (03.05.2012)

----------


## Peace

> Ես չգիտեմ, ես հետո մտածեցի, որ դու վսյո տակի Չուկն ես ավելի շատ, քան թե Բյուրը: Հետո «պարզվեց», որ դու աղջիկ ես ու հետն էլ գյումրեցի: Համենայն դեպս, ինչ-որ չուկաբյուրականություն եմ զգում: Էնպես, որ ես ոչնչում համոզված չեմ: Բյուրին որ դու տենց գիժ ասացիր, ասում եմ գուցե Չուկն ես, ասում ես՝ իբր ընդհանրապես Չուկը չես, որովհետև Չուկը չէր ասի: Բյուրը եթե լինեիր, Բյուրը չափազանց շատ ա ինքն իրեն սիրահարված ասեմ թե նույնիսկ պաշտում ասեմ, որ իրեն գիժ ասի, բայց գուցե կասկածները ցրելու համար ես անում, մի խոսքով, խառն ա:


Շինարար, դու շատ ես հեռուն գնացել: Մթնշաղ է, պատուհանից դուրս եմ նայում, մեկ էլ հնակարծ Չուկն ու Բյուրը, խորհրդավոր հագուստ հագած վարից վեր են նայում աչքով տալիս: Վախից մեռա: Դու մի ասա Չուկն իմ հասցեն գտել, Բյուրին առել եկել էին ինձ տեսնելու: Եկեք բոլորս այսօր միանանք սերմանենք հավատ:

----------

Արէա (03.05.2012)

----------


## Peace

> Չարյաց փոքրագույնն եք, հա՞: Չի անցնի, էդ հեքիաթն էլ ենք կարդացել արդեն: Չեմ գտնի ձեզանից լավին, ե՛ս կդառնամ էդ լավը: Հենա, բանվոր-գյուղացիական խավը արդեն հետաքրքրվում ա, թե ես որպես թեկնածու մասնակցելու ե՞մ ընտրություններին, թե՞ չէ:


Մի բաժակ սուրճ խմիր:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Մի բաժակ սուրճ խմիր:


Դա քո կուսակցության պաշտոնական դիրքորոշումն ա՞ էս հարցում:

----------


## Peace

> Դա քո կուսակցության պաշտոնական դիրքորոշումն ա՞ էս հարցում:


Ո՛չ մի դեպքում: Զրույց ենք անում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շինարար, դու շատ ես հեռուն գնացել: Մթնշաղ է, պատուհանից դուրս եմ նայում, մեկ էլ հնակարծ Չուկն ու Բյուրը, խորհրդավոր հագուստ հագած վարից վեր են նայում աչքով տալիս: Վախից մեռա: Դու մի ասա Չուկն իմ հասցեն գտել, Բյուրին առել եկել էին ինձ տեսնելու: *Եկեք բոլորս այսօր միանանք սերմանենք հավատ*:


էս էն "հավատանք որ փոխենք"-ն ա՞

----------

Varzor (03.05.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շինարար, դու շատ ես հեռուն գնացել: Մթնշաղ է, պատուհանից դուրս եմ նայում, մեկ էլ հնակարծ Չուկն ու Բյուրը, խորհրդավոր հագուստ հագած վարից վեր են նայում աչքով տալիս: Վախից մեռա: Դու մի ասա Չուկն իմ հասցեն գտել, Բյուրին առել եկել էին ինձ տեսնելու: Եկեք բոլորս այսօր միանանք սերմանենք հավատ:


Ընդամենը աթոռը համակարգչի առջևից մի փոքր հեռացրի, որովհետև վերջերս ինձ սկսել են տեսողությանս վերաբերյալ նկատողություններ անել: Ինքս չեմ զգում, բայց 20 տարի առաջ, երբ ես հայտնաբերեցի, որ հորեղբորս տղան վատ է տեսնում, նա ծիծաղեց, թե եթե վատ տեսներ, առաջինը ինքը պետք է զգար:

----------

Arpine (03.05.2012), Peace (03.05.2012), Varzor (03.05.2012), Արէա (03.05.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ժողովուրդ ջան, ոնց տեսնում եք, ես Ակումբում արդեն բավականին երկար ժամանակ եմ գտնվում ու ես ընթացքում իմ համառ ու ակումբանվեր աշխատանքի շնորհիվ լիքը ձեռքբերումներ եմ ունեցել, հիմա մի հատ գրառում եմ կատարում տակը մինիմում 10 հատ շնորհակալություն ա հայտնվում, վարկանիշիս գծիկը երկարել, վերևը աստղ ա հայտնվել: Ես ուզում եմ, որ դուք էլ իմ նման լավ ապրեք, իմ նման հարգված լինեք, դրա համար ժողովուրդ ջան, եկեք 3-րդ տարբերակը գրած մեր ազիզ քվորը օգնենք: Ով երրորդ տարբերակին ձայն տա, ինձանից մոտակա մի շաբաթվա ընթացքում մի հատ վերտու վարկանիշ կստանա: Ժողովուրդ ջան, սա խնդրում եմ որպես կաշառք չընդունեք, ես միշտ էլ Ակումբում բարեգործությամբ եմ զբաղվել, նորեկներին որպես բարեգործություն վարկանիշներ եմ նվիրել, աղքատների կարմիր գծիկը կանաչացրել եմ, շնորհակալություն չունեցող գրառումների տակը շնորհակալություն եմ դրել: Ում ուզում եք հարցրեք, բոլորն էլ կասեն, որ ես՝ Ռուֆուսս միշտ էլ ակումբցիների կողքին եմ եղել, ակումբցիների հոգսերով եմ մտահոգվել, իմ ուժերի չափերով ակումբցիներին եմ աջակցել: 

Ես ուզում եմ, որ բոլորս էլ բարգավաճ Ակումբում ապրենք, դրա համար եկեք բոլորս մի մարդու պես քվեարկենք երրորդ տարբերակի օգտին: Մեր խոսքը գործ ա, ավատարս վկա:

----------

Arpine (03.05.2012), CactuSoul (03.05.2012), impression (03.05.2012), ivy (03.05.2012), Mephistopheles (03.05.2012), murmushka (04.05.2012), Skeptic (03.05.2012), soultaker (04.05.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (03.05.2012), unknown (03.05.2012), Varzor (03.05.2012), Հայկօ (03.05.2012), Տրիբուն (04.05.2012)

----------


## Peace

> էս էն "հավատանք որ փոխենք"-ն ա՞


Ոչ, դա Արմենչիկի երգն է՝ հավատամ, թե չէ… Բայց սա ծաղրուծանակ չի, սա իմ, քո և մեր բոլորիս հավատն է առ ընտրություններ, իհարկե: Հատընտիր: 




> Ընդամենը աթոռը համակարգչի առջևից մի փոքր հեռացրի, որովհետև վերջերս ինձ սկսել են տեսողությանս վերաբերյալ նկատողություններ անել: Ինքս չեմ զգում, բայց 20 տարի առաջ, երբ ես հայտնաբերեցի, որ հորեղբորս տղան վատ է տեսնում, նա ծիծաղեց, թե եթե վատ տեսներ, առաջինը ինքը պետք է զգար:


Բոյով բարդին գեղեցկացնում է բակը: Բերք ու բարիք տալիս է բալենին: Ձմեռվա բուքը, բողկն ու բազուկը: Արդուկը տատիկի ու ակնոցը պապիկի: Սազանդար:

----------


## ivy

Քվեարկությանը քիչ մնաց, ու իմ ինտուիցիան չէր խաբում  :Tongue: 




> Առաջինը միանշանակորեն հաղթելու է

----------

Արէա (03.05.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Քվեարկությանը քիչ մնաց, ու իմ ինտուիցիան չէր խաբում


Ես էի ուզում ասեի, բայց մտածեցի աչքով չտամ: Բան չմնաց, սատանի ականջը խուլ, հաղթում ենք  :Secret:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես էի ուզում ասեի, բայց մտածեցի աչքով չտամ: Բան չմնաց, սատանի ականջը խուլ, հաղթում ենք


Բայց ես քանի գնում, համոզվում եմ, որ լավագույն տարբերակ կար, բոլորը հավասար չէին,. ու լավագույնը հենց երկրորդ տարբերակն էր:

----------


## Արէա

> Բայց ես քանի գնում, համոզվում եմ, որ լավագույն տարբերակ կար, բոլորը հավասար չէին,. ու լավագույնը հենց երկրորդ տարբերակն էր:


Նույն բանում եմ համոզվում առաջին տարբերակի վերաբերյալ :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց ես քանի գնում, համոզվում եմ, որ լավագույն տարբերակ կար, բոլորը հավասար չէին,. ու լավագույնը հենց երկրորդ տարբերակն էր:


Ըհը, վատագույն տարբերակ էլ կար

----------


## ivy

> Բայց ես քանի գնում, համոզվում եմ, որ լավագույն տարբերակ կար, բոլորը հավասար չէին,. ու լավագույնը հենց երկրորդ տարբերակն էր:


Եսիմ, ինձ համար էս մրցույթում լավագույն չկար, թեև համոզված էի, որ առաջինը կհաղթի...
Ես մենակ դարդ եմ անում, որ 3-րդ տարբերակը լրիվ անարժան ձևով էդքան հետ մնաց, որի՞ց էր պակաս  :Sad: 
Ռուֆուսի սպիտակով գրված կոչն էլ չի օգնում...

----------

Հայկօ (03.05.2012), Շինարար (03.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եսիմ, ինձ համար էս մրցույթում լավագույն չկար, թեև համոզված էի, որ առաջինը կհաղթի...
> Ես մենակ դարդ եմ անում, որ 3-րդ տարբերակը լրիվ անարժան ձևով էդքան հետ մնաց, որի՞ց էր պակաս 
> Ռուֆուսի սպիտակով գրված կոչն էլ չի օգնում...


կաշառակիրությունը չի խրախուսվում Այվի ջան…  :Smile:

----------

ivy (03.05.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես մենակ դարդ եմ անում, որ 3-րդ տարբերակը լրիվ անարժան ձևով էդքան հետ մնաց, որի՞ց էր պակաս 
> Ռուֆուսի սպիտակով գրված կոչն էլ չի օգնում...


Հա, զգալի առավելություն տարբերակներից ոչ մեկն էլ չուներ, դա անկասկած: Ու տարբերությունը պետք ա էդքան մեծ չլիներ: 3-րդ տարբերակի համար ես էլ եմ դարդ անում, բայց եթե Չուկը մեկ տարբերակի օգտին քվեարկելու պայմանը մտցրած չլիներ, այդքան զգալի տարբերություն չէր լինի, ես որ հաստատ երեքին էլ ձայն կտայի:

Երևի էլի :Jpit:

----------

Հայկօ (04.05.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Հա, զգալի առավելություն տարբերակներից ոչ մեկն էլ չուներ, դա անկասկած: Ու տարբերությունը պետք ա էդքան մեծ չլիներ: 3-րդ տարբերակի համար ես էլ եմ դարդ անում, բայց *եթե Չուկը մեկ տարբերակի օգտին քվեարկելու պայմանը մտցրած չլիներ, այդքան զգալի տարբերություն չէր լինի*, ես որ հաստատ երեքին էլ ձայն կտայի:
> 
> Երևի էլի


Հա, հուսով եմ՝ էլ չի լինի էսպես մի ընտրությամբ, շատ վատ էր:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դարդ արեք, դարդ արեք  :Sad:

----------


## Հայկօ

Երրորդը Լիլն ա՞ գրել  :Sad:

----------


## ivy

> Երրորդը Լիլն ա՞ գրել


Էհ, ես մտածեցի՝ գուշակած կլինես, փաստորեն՝ չէ  :Smile:

----------


## Արէա

12-ն անց ա:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Էհ, ես մտածեցի՝ գուշակած կլինես, փաստորեն՝ չէ


Դու ե՞ս գրել  :Sad:

----------


## ivy

> Դու ե՞ս գրել


Չէ, ես քաղաքական բաներից շատ հեռու եմ...

----------


## Հայկօ

> Չէ, ես քաղաքական բաներից շատ հեռու եմ...


Ես ե՞մ գրել  :Sad:

----------

impression (04.05.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Ես ե՞մ գրել


Բինգո  :Sad:

----------

impression (04.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

Վայ քո արա, փաստորեն չե՞մ կարող գնալ քնել :о
Լրիվ մոռացել էի, որ էսօր ա ավարտվում քվեարկությունը  :Sad:

----------

Արէա (04.05.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Ես էի ուզում ասեի, բայց մտածեցի աչքով չտամ: Բան չմնաց, սատանի ականջը խուլ, հաղթում ենք


Ասա սատանի ականջը երբ էր խուլ եղել, որ էսօր լիներ  :Sad:

----------


## Chuk

Պետք է խոստովանեմ, որ քվեարկության դրած տարբերակներից մեկի հեղինակը ես եմ ու նորից չեմ հաղթում  :Sad:  Ինչքան էլ որ քվեարկության կանոնները փոխեցի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Պետք է խոստովանեմ, որ քվեարկության դրած տարբերակներից մեկի հեղինակը ես եմ ու նորից չեմ հաղթում  Ինչքան էլ որ քվեարկության կանոնները փոխեցի:


Հավատա՞նք  :Jpit: 
Բայց առաջինը ռեալ կարա քո ձեռքի գործը լինի, երկրորդն ու երրորդը` երբեք:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հավատա՞նք 
> Բայց առաջինը ռեալ կարա քո ձեռքի գործը լինի, երկրորդն ու երրորդը` երբեք:


Առաջինն էլ չի կարող:

----------


## Chuk

> Հավատա՞նք 
> Բայց առաջինը ռեալ կարա քո ձեռքի գործը լինի, երկրորդն ու երրորդը` երբեք:


Ավելի հստակեցնեմ, իմ տարբերակը ոչ միայն չի հաղթում, այլև պարտվում է:

----------


## ivy

> Ավելի հստակեցնեմ, իմ տարբերակը ոչ միայն չի հաղթում, այլև պարտվում է:


Չուկի տարբերակը՝ «Ոչ մեկը»  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (04.05.2012), Chuk (04.05.2012), Rammstein (04.05.2012), soultaker (04.05.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (04.05.2012), Հայկօ (04.05.2012)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Հավատա՞նք 
> Բայց առաջինը ռեալ կարա քո ձեռքի գործը լինի, երկրորդն ու երրորդը` երբեք:


Առաջինը հաստատ նման չի Չուկի ձեռի գրածին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Առաջինն էլ չի կարող:


Եթե նույնիսկ առաջինը դու ես, խոստումդ ուժի մեջ ա, չէ՞  :Angry2:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ժող, բայց առաջինի գրելաոճը շատ ճանաչելի ա...լուրջ չեք ջոկո՞ւմ ով ա:

----------


## ivy

> Ժող, բայց առաջինի գրելաոճը շատ ճանաչելի ա...լուրջ չեք ջոկո՞ւմ ով ա:


Գալ, հլը ասա:

----------


## ivy

Տրիբո՞ւն

----------

Գալաթեա (04.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, հլը ասա:


Դեռ երկրորդ-երրորդ տողերից Տրիբունի վրա եմ կասկածել:

----------

ivy (04.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

առաջինը մեր ընգեր Տղեբյենինն ա (Տրիբունւինը)… կարծեմ… կասկածում եմ… մօժետ բիտ նե զնայու…

----------

Գալաթեա (04.05.2012), Հայկօ (04.05.2012), Տրիբուն (04.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դեռ երկրորդ-երրորդ տողերից Տրիբունի վրա եմ կասկածել:


Հա, ինքն էլ կարա լինի: Ես մենակ առաջինի հեղինակի քաղաքական կողմնորոշումն եմ գուշակել  :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> առաջինը մեր ընգեր Տղեբյենինն ա (Տրիբունւինը)… կարծեմ… կասկածում եմ… մօժետ բիտ նե զնայու…


Տղեբյեն  :LOL:  վայ, Մեֆ  :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (04.05.2012)

----------


## Ամպ

Առաջինը ես impression-ին եմ կասկածում: Դե պարտադիր պայման ա, որ ամեն մրցույթում իրեն կասկածեմ  :LOL: :

Խմբ.՝ Այվիի շնորհակալությունը  :Shok: : Էս անգամ ճիշտ եմ գուշակե՞լ:
Հլը ասա՝ երրորդն էլ Բյուրն ա՞:

----------

ivy (04.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Առաջինը ես impression-ին եմ կասկածում: Դե պարտադիր պայման ա, որ ամեն մրցույթում իրեն կասկածեմ :


Խեղճ impression  :Sad:  Որ իմանա, ինֆարկտ կստանա

----------


## Ամպ

> Խեղճ impression  Որ իմանա, ինֆարկտ կստանա


Խի՞: Ի՞նչ վատ տարբերակ ա:
Դու հլը երրորդի մասին ասա  :LOL: :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Խի՞: Ի՞նչ վատ տարբերակ ա՞:
> Դու հլը երրորդի մասին ասա :


Հա, վատն ա, բա ինչ ա:
Երրորդն էլ impression-ը չի  :Jpit: 

Նոր տեսա խմբագրածդ: Բյուրը քաղաքականությունից ճիշտ էնքան հեռու ա, ինչքան Այվին:

----------


## Ամպ

> Երրորդն էլ impression-ը չի


Համաձայն եմ  :Jpit: :

----------


## Mephistopheles

Չուկ, ցավում է՞ր ապեր…

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, ցավում է՞ր ապեր…


Ի՞նչը: Չհասկացա հարցդ:

----------


## Ամպ

> Նոր տեսա խմբագրածդ: Բյուրը քաղաքականությունից ճիշտ էնքան հեռու ա, ինչքան Այվին:


Դե դրա համար էլ արքայադստեր մասին հեքիաթ ես գրել, էլի  :Jpit: :

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ի՞նչը: Չհասկացա հարցդ:


Էն որ Ռուֆուսը եքյա ջանդագն առած իրա անտեսանելի գրառում/կաշառքովով ուզում էր հետևդ մտներ որ ձայները քեզ տայինք… երրորդը քոնն ա չէ՞…

----------


## ivy

> Առաջինը ես impression-ին եմ կասկածում: Դե պարտադիր պայման ա, որ ամեն մրցույթում իրեն կասկածեմ :
> 
> Խմբ.՝ Այվիի շնորհակալությունը : Էս անգամ ճիշտ եմ գուշակե՞լ:
> Հլը ասա՝ երրորդն էլ Բյուրն ա՞:


Շնորհակալությունը մենակ ճշտի նշան հո չի, ուղղակի դուրս էկավ գրածդ  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Էն որ Ռուֆուսը եքյա ջանդագն առած իրա անտեսանելի գրառում/կաշառքովով ուզում էր հետևդ մտներ որ ձայները քեզ տայինք… երրորդը քոնն ա չէ՞…


Ինքնաբացահայտումն արգելվում է մինչև քվեարկության ավարտը: Կներես, Մեֆ, չեմ կարող հարցիդ պատասխանել: Առայժմ չեմ կարող: 20 րոպեից:

----------

Mephistopheles (04.05.2012)

----------


## ivy

Մեֆ, արդեն գուշակել ենք Չուկի տարբերակը, նախորդ էջում նայի  :Jpit:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (04.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գնամ կախվելու:

----------


## ivy

> Գնամ կախվելու:


Ուֆ Բյուր  :Angry2:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինքնաբացահայտումն արգելվում է մինչև քվեարկության ավարտը: Կներես, Մեֆ, չեմ կարող հարցիդ պատասխանել: Առայժմ չեմ կարող: 20 րոպեից:


ապեր, իմ կարծիքով Ռուֆը գիտի ինչ ա անում, բայց եթե ես սխալվում եմ ուրեմն դու որպես թագավոր կարաս Ռուֆի եքյա ջանդագը իրա անտեսանելի գրառումով իմ հետևը մտցնես… մի հատ "ու՜ֆ" չեմ ասի… իմ արև

այսինքն մինիմում 20 րոպեից էդ սաղ աբրանքը կարող ա մտնի հետևս, հա՞

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ապեր, իմ կարծիքով Ռուֆը գիտի ինչ ա անում, բայց եթե ես սխալվում եմ ուրեմն դու որպես թագավոր կարաս Ռուֆի եքյա ջանդագը իրա անտեսանելի գրառումով իմ հետևը մտցնես… մի հատ "ու՜ֆ" չեմ ասի… իմ արև


Ռուֆն ինչ-որ գրառում ա արե՞լ: Ո՞ւր ա:

----------


## Շինարար

Կյանքում առաջին անգամ հաղթող տարբերակի օգտին եմ քվեարկել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ապեր, իմ կարծիքով Ռուֆը գիտի ինչ ա անում, բայց եթե ես սխալվում եմ ուրեմն դու որպես թագավոր կարաս Ռուֆի եքյա ջանդագը իրա անտեսանելի գրառումով իմ հետևը մտցնես… մի հատ "ու՜ֆ" չեմ ասի… իմ արև


Ռուֆին բան չասես  :Angry2:  էս մրցույթի միակ մաքուր մարդն ա

----------


## ivy

> Ռուֆն ինչ-որ գրառում ա արե՞լ: Ո՞ւր ա:


Էջ 13-ի առաջին գրառումը՝ սպիտակ տառերով, ու Մեֆին թվում ա՝ էդ Չուկի համար ա, էս տղամարդիկ ամեն ինչ ոնց են սիրում բարդացնել  :LOL:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (04.05.2012), Գալաթեա (04.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կյանքում առաջին անգամ հաղթող տարբերակի օգտին եմ քվեարկել:


դե համ էլ կյանքում առաջին անգամ...  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Ռուֆին բան չասես  էս մրցույթի միակ մաքուր մարդն ա


Իյա  :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իյա


Հա, մեկ էլ դու  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ռուֆին բան չասես  էս մրցույթի միակ մաքուր մարդն ա


Ռուֆը կաշառատու ա… ինքը գագիկ ծառուկյան ա, իրա խոսքը գոռձ ա

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ռուֆը կաշառատու ա… ինքը գագիկ ծառուկյան ա, իրա խոսքը գոռձ ա


Ու՞մ պիտի կաշառք տար  :Angry2:

----------


## ivy

> Հա, մեկ էլ դու


Մնացածը ի՞նչ մեղք են գործել, որ  :Jpit: 
 :Kiss:

----------


## Շինարար

> դե համ էլ կյանքում առաջին անգամ...


Դու ինչպես միշտ շատ հստակ ես շարադրում քո մտքերը, ես քեզ լիովին հասկացա:

----------

ivy (04.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ռուֆն ինչ-որ գրառում ա արե՞լ: Ո՞ւր ա:


գրառում չէ կաշառք… ընտրակաշառք… ըսենց կեղտոտ գործարք ես կայնքումս չեմ տեսել… նայի 181 գրառումը… ինքը Սուրենսուրենյանց ա…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, ոնց տեսնում եք, ես Ակումբում արդեն բավականին երկար ժամանակ եմ գտնվում ու ես ընթացքում իմ համառ ու ակումբանվեր աշխատանքի շնորհիվ լիքը ձեռքբերումներ եմ ունեցել, հիմա մի հատ գրառում եմ կատարում տակը մինիմում 10 հատ շնորհակալություն ա հայտնվում, վարկանիշիս գծիկը երկարել, վերևը աստղ ա հայտնվել: Ես ուզում եմ, որ դուք էլ իմ նման լավ ապրեք, իմ նման հարգված լինեք, դրա համար ժողովուրդ ջան, եկեք 3-րդ տարբերակը գրած մեր ազիզ քվորը օգնենք: Ով երրորդ տարբերակին ձայն տա, ինձանից մոտակա մի շաբաթվա ընթացքում մի հատ վերտու վարկանիշ կստանա: Ժողովուրդ ջան, սա խնդրում եմ որպես կաշառք չընդունեք, ես միշտ էլ Ակումբում բարեգործությամբ եմ զբաղվել, նորեկներին որպես բարեգործություն վարկանիշներ եմ նվիրել, աղքատների կարմիր գծիկը կանաչացրել եմ, շնորհակալություն չունեցող գրառումների տակը շնորհակալություն եմ դրել: Ում ուզում եք հարցրեք, բոլորն էլ կասեն, որ ես՝ Ռուֆուսս միշտ էլ ակումբցիների կողքին եմ եղել, ակումբցիների հոգսերով եմ մտահոգվել, իմ ուժերի չափերով ակումբցիներին եմ աջակցել: 
> 
> Ես ուզում եմ, որ բոլորս էլ բարգավաճ Ակումբում ապրենք, դրա համար եկեք բոլորս մի մարդու պես քվեարկենք երրորդ տարբերակի օգտին: Մեր խոսքը գործ ա, ավատարս վկա:


Ինձ թվում ա` եթե Ռուֆը Չուկի հետև մտնելու նպատակ ունենար, նրա մասին չէր ասի` մեր ազիզ քվորը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ու՞մ պիտի կաշառք տար


սաղիս…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> գրառում չէ կաշառք… ընտրակաշառք… ըսենց կեղտոտ գործարք ես կայնքումս չեմ տեսել… նայի 181 գրառումը… ինքը Սուրենսուրենյանց ա…


Քարոզարշավ ա: Ի՞նչ ա էղել որ

Ու լավ էլ անում էր  :Beee:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինձ թվում ա` եթե Ռուֆը Չուկի հետև մտնելու նպատակ ունենար, նրա մասին չէր ասի` մեր ազիզ քվորը:


օօօօՕՕՕՕՕօօօօօօ… shit!!!!!!!!…

բայց մեկ ա կաշառատու ա… հլա շարունակությունն էլ մգացրա…

----------

ivy (04.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դու ինչպես միշտ շատ հստակ ես շարադրում քո մտքերը, ես քեզ լիովին հասկացա:


Մենք իրար հասկացանք  :LOL:

----------


## Շինարար

> Մենք իրար հասկացանք


Դե եթե դու էդպես ես որոշել:

----------

CactuSoul (04.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> օօօօՕՕՕՕՕօօօօօօ… shit!!!!!!!!…
> 
> բայց մեկ ա կաշառատու ա…


Կաշառատու չի ասում եմ: Ռիփի հետ էս մրցույթի երկու մաքուր մարդկանցից ա  :Angry2:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Քվորը ի՞նչ ա:

----------


## ivy

> Քվորը ի՞նչ ա:


Քրոջ  :LOL:

----------

Գալաթեա (04.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե եթե դու էդպես ես որոշել:


դու էլ  :Tongue:

----------


## Ամպ

> դե համ էլ կյանքում առաջին անգամ...


Գրածդ հեքիաթի վերածեցի՞ն  :Jpit: , էն էլ արքայադստեր մասին




> Դե դրա համար էլ արքայադստեր մասին հեքիաթ ես գրել, էլի :

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Քրոջ


Հա... "վոր" ներքին հոլովում  :Smile:

----------

ivy (04.05.2012), murmushka (04.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Քվորը ի՞նչ ա:





> Գրածդ հեքիաթի վերածեցի՞ն , էն էլ արքայադստեր մասին


Էս ի՞նչ գրառումներ ես մեջբերում: սենց բան չեմ տեսել էս թեմայում

----------


## Chuk

Այսպիսով ավարտվեց հերթական մրցույթի քվեարկությունը:

Նախ ուզում եմ շնորհակալություն հայտնեմ բոլոր երեք մասնակիցներին՝ ուղարկած տարբերակների համար: Իսկ հետո ուղղակի առաջինից երրորդ տեղով կդասավորեմ ստեղծագործությունները՝ ըստ ստացած քվեների, նշելով հեղինակներին:

1. Տարբերակ 2. *Պահանջվում է փետրավոր*, հեղինակ` *ivy* (17 ձայն, 39.53%)
2. Տարբերակ 1. *Արդյոք ովքեր են*, հեղինակ *Տրիբուն* (16 ձայն, 37.21%)
3. Տարբերակ 3. *Ճաու քաղաքի թագաժառանգը*, հեղինակ` *StrangeLittleGirl* (6 ձայն, 13.95%)

Շնորհավորում եմ Այվիին՝ հերթական հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ:
Շնորհավորում եմ նաև Տրիբունին, ում ստեղծագործության ստացած քվեները ընդամենը մեկով էր զիջում հաղթողին: Փաստորեն եթե ես չքվեարկեի, կունենայինք առաջին ոչ ոքին: Բաց թողեցինք շանսը:

Շնորհակալ եմ քննարկման բոլոր մասնակիցներին, քվեարկության բոլոր մասնակիցներին:

Ներողություն եմ խնդրում ընթացքում արածս «չարաճճիության» համար (լցոնում, ընդդիմադիր ակումբցու ժամանակավոր արգելափակում): Գիտեմ, որ ոչ բոլորը, բայց ոմանք լուրջ են ընդունել: Դա ընդամենը թեման աշխուժացնելու նպատակ ուներ: Իմ տարբերակը 4-րդ տարբերակն էր, որը ներմուծվել էր այս քվեարկության ժամանակ՝ ոչ մեկը տարբերակը: Կարծում եմ, որ այս մրցույթը փաստեց, որ ճիշտ էինք անում, որ քվեարկության մեջ այդ կետը չէինք դնում, այն պարտվող տարբերակ է, անիմաստ տարբերակ է:

----------

Ariadna (04.05.2012), Arpine (04.05.2012), CactuSoul (04.05.2012), ivy (04.05.2012), Skeptic (04.05.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (04.05.2012), unknown (04.05.2012), Varzor (04.05.2012), Ամպ (04.05.2012), Հայկօ (04.05.2012), Շինարար (04.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (04.05.2012), Տրիբուն (04.05.2012), Ֆոտոն (04.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կաշառատու չի ասում եմ: Ռիփի հետ էս մրցույթի երկու մաքուր մարդկանցից ա





> Ժողովուրդ ջան, ոնց տեսնում եք, ես Ակումբում արդեն բավականին երկար ժամանակ եմ գտնվում ու ես ընթացքում իմ համառ ու ակումբանվեր աշխատանքի շնորհիվ լիքը ձեռքբերումներ եմ ունեցել, հիմա մի հատ գրառում եմ կատարում տակը մինիմում 10 հատ շնորհակալություն ա հայտնվում, վարկանիշիս գծիկը երկարել, վերևը աստղ ա հայտնվել: Ես ուզում եմ, որ դուք էլ իմ նման լավ ապրեք, իմ նման հարգված լինեք, դրա համար ժողովուրդ ջան, եկեք 3-րդ տարբերակը գրած մեր ազիզ քվորը օգնենք: Ով երրորդ տարբերակին ձայն տա, ինձանից մոտակա մի շաբաթվա ընթացքում մի հատ վերտու վարկանիշ կստանա: Ժողովուրդ ջան, սա խնդրում եմ որպես կաշառք չընդունեք, ես միշտ էլ Ակումբում բարեգործությամբ եմ զբաղվել, նորեկներին որպես բարեգործություն վարկանիշներ եմ նվիրել, աղքատների կարմիր գծիկը կանաչացրել եմ, շնորհակալություն չունեցող գրառումների տակը շնորհակալություն եմ դրել: Ում ուզում եք հարցրեք, բոլորն էլ կասեն, որ ես՝ Ռուֆուսս միշտ էլ ակումբցիների կողքին եմ եղել, ակումբցիների հոգսերով եմ մտահոգվել, իմ ուժերի չափերով ակումբցիներին եմ աջակցել: 
> 
> Ես ուզում եմ, որ բոլորս էլ բարգավաճ Ակումբում ապրենք, դրա համար եկեք բոլորս մի մարդու պես քվեարկենք երրորդ տարբերակի օգտին: Մեր խոսքը գործ ա, ավատարս վկա:


բա էս ի՞նչ ա… էսի տրակտոր ա… Ռուֆուսն էլ ընտրակեղծարար, կաշառատու…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ռիփ ջան, շնորհավոր  :Smile:  Լավ ա գոնե դու կրեցիր, թե չէ որ առաջինը կրեր ես իմ վերջին տեղի հետ միասին հաստատ կախվելու էի:
Հայկօ, պատիվ տալն ուժի մե՞ջ ա:

----------

ivy (04.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այսպիսով ավարտվեց հերթական մրցույթի քվեարկությունը:
> 
> Նախ ուզում եմ շնորհակալություն հայտնեմ բոլոր երեք մասնակիցներին՝ ուղարկած տարբերակների համար: Իսկ հետո ուղղակի առաջինից երրորդ տեղով կդասավորեմ ստեղծագործությունները՝ ըստ ստացած քվեների, նշելով հեղինակներին:
> 
> 1. Տարբերակ 2. *Պահանջվում է փետրավոր*, հեղինակ` *ivy* (17 ձայն, 39.53%)
> 2. Տարբերակ 1. *Արդյոք ովքեր են*, հեղինակ *Տրիբուն* (16 ձայն, 37.21%)
> 3. Տարբերակ 3. *Ճաու քաղաքի թագաժառանգը*, հեղինակ` *StrangeLittleGirl* (6 ձայն, 13.95%)
> 
> Շնորհավորում եմ Այվիին՝ հերթական հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ:
> ...


օօօօՕՕՕՕՕՕօօօօօ… shit!!!1.....fuck!!!!!!………… արա դե հայ եք էլի, խոմ զոռով չի… Ռուֆի մեղսակիցն էլ ՍտռենջԼիթլԳրլն ա

Չուկ, ապեր… ասել մենակ Ռուֆին ու անտեսանելի գրառումը մտցնես… ուրիշ ոչ մեկին…

----------

Chuk (04.05.2012), ivy (04.05.2012)

----------


## ivy

Թե ես ինչ գործ ունեմ էս քաղաքական թեմաներում՝ Տրիբունի կողքը...
Բյուր, քիթդ բարձր, պարտվողը Չուկի տարբերակն էր:  :Smile: 

Մերսի բոլորին, բայց էլ սենց թեմայով մրցույթ չանեք:  :Jpit: 

Հ.Գ. Տրիբուն ձյա, կներես, համ էլ շնորհավոր :Blush:

----------

Տրիբուն (04.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> օօօօՕՕՕՕՕՕօօօօօ… shit!!!1.....fuck!!!!!!………… արա դե հայ եք էլի, խոմ զոռով չի… Ռուֆի մեղսակիցն էլ ՍտռենջԼիթլԳրլն ա
> 
> Չուկ, ապեր… ասել մենակ Ռուֆին ու անտեսանելի գրառումը մտցնես… ուրիշ ոչ մեկին…


Ասում եմ` Ռուֆին բան չասես  :Angry2:

----------


## Շինարար

Էս Տրիբունը փաստորեն բազմատաղանդ գրող ա, էս էլ ոնց որ երկրորդ անգամ հեղաշրջում ա անում ստեղծագործողի անկյունում:

* ivy*, շնորհավորում եմ, կեցցես: Իրոք, շատ լավն էր… 

Բյուր, քո տարբերակն էլ ես, իրոք, մյուսների չափ հավանել էի, բայց քվեարկելու ժամանակ բացի էն, որ ամենահավանածս մտահղացումը Այվիի տարբերակինն էր, ազդեց նաև էն, որ քո տարբերակը մտածում էի՝ դու ես գրել, Տրիբունի գրածը՝ Հայկօն, իսկ Այվիինը չգիտեի, ուրեմն ավելի օբյեկտիվ էի: Ու փաստորեն, վերջին հաշվով ճիշտ որոշում էի կայացրել: Չուկ, խնդրում եմ, էլ սենց բան չանես, թող լիարժեք արտահայտվելու հնարավորություն ունենանք, ոչ թե կամ սա, կամ նա:

----------

Chuk (04.05.2012), ivy (04.05.2012), Տրիբուն (04.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր՝ քիթդ բարձր, պարտվողը Չուկի տարբերակն էր:


Էս կոչվում ա սև սրտի ք** (էս բառն արգելված էր ակումբում, չէ՞) մխիթարանք:  :Angry2:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Այվ ջան շնորհավոր  :Smile: 
Ապացուցում ես, որ ցանկացած գրական թեմայում առաջատար ես:
Ապրես:

----------

ivy (04.05.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (04.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ասում եմ` Ռուֆին բան չասես


իրան պետք ա ձերբակալել ու հետքննություն վարել տեսնել դու ինչքանո՞վ ես էս խարդախության ու ընտրակաշառքի մեջ ներգրավված… մի հարցնող ըլնի ինչի՞ ես տենց պաշտպանում… միասին ե՞ք ծրագրել… 

գործերը սարքեմ տանեմ Փիլոյանի ձեռը տամ մի հատ դատավարություն սկսենք… Մացոն էլ դատի… քեզ էլ Ռուֆիդ էլ տանենք նստցնենք… 

… կարող ա՞ սիրում եք իրար…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, քո տարբերակն էլ ես, իրոք, մյուսների չափ հավանել էի, բայց քվեարկելու ժամանակ բացի էն, որ ամենահավանածս մտահղացումը Այվիի տարբերակինն էր, ազդեց նաև էն, որ քո տարբերակը մտածում էի՝ դու ես գրել, Տրիբունի գրածը՝ Հայկօն, իսկ Այվիինը չգիտեի, ուրեմն ավելի օբյեկտիվ էի: Ու փաստորեն, վերջին հաշվով ճիշտ որոշում էի կայացրել: Չուկ, խնդրում եմ, էլ սենց բան չանես, թող լիարժեք արտահայտվելու հնարավորություն ունենանք, ոչ թե կամ սա, կամ նա:


Հա, գիտեմ, որ կյանքում առաջին անգամ գլխի էիր ընկել, որ ես եմ  :Angry2:  Դրա համար կյանքում առաջին անգամ որոշեցիր իմ օգտին չքվեարկել:

Բախտ չունեմ էլի: Սաղ ասում են` երրորդը հավասար դուր ա էկել, բայց թողնում են, որ երրորդը կրվի  :Sad:

----------


## ivy

> Այվ ջան շնորհավոր 
> Ապացուցում ես, որ ցանկացած գրական թեմայում առաջատար ես:
> Ապրես:


Ցանկացած չի, Գալ, էլ համեստություն մի արա, ես բոլոր մրցույթների հաղթողներին լավ հիշում եմ  :Wink:

----------

Գալաթեա (04.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> իրան պետք ա ձերբակալել ու հետքննություն վարել տեսնել դու ինչքանո՞վ ես էս խարդախության ու ընտրակաշառքի մեջ ներգրավված… մի հարցնող ըլնի ինչի՞ ես տենց պաշտպանում… միասին ե՞ք ծրագրել… 
> 
> գործերը սարքեմ տանեմ Փիլոյանի ձեռը տամ մի հատ դատավարություն սկսենք… Մացոն էլ դատի… քեզ էլ Ռուֆիդ էլ տանենք նստցնենք… 
> 
> … կարող ա՞ սիրում են իրար…


Պաշտպանում եմ, որովհետև ինքը ասեց երրորդ դուրս էկավ ու քվեարկեց երրորդի օգտին:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ռիփ ջան, շնորհավոր  Լավ ա գոնե դու կրեցիր, թե չէ որ առաջինը կրեր ես իմ վերջին տեղի հետ միասին հաստատ կախվելու էի:
> Հայկօ, պատիվ տալն ուժի մե՞ջ ա:


100%: Գրածդ ՄԱՀ էր, բայց ես երկրորդին ձայն տվեցի, որ առաջինը չհաղթի  :LOL: :

Այվի, շնորհավո՜ր  :Drinks: : Այ տղա Համազասպ, մի քիչ համազուսպ եղի, գրողի բեջ ա որ հավաքում ես աջուձախ  :Jpit: :

Տրիբուն, դեմք ես դու, «Երկու շաուրմա մի հատ թան»-ից հետո եթե միանգամից սենց լուրջ հայտ ես ներկայացրել, ես արդեն վախենում եմ պատկերացնեմ, թե հաջորդը ինչ տիպի գորՁ ա լինելու  :Jpit: : Տաղանդդ քաղաքականություններում ես մսխում  :Jpit: :

----------

Arpine (04.05.2012), CactuSoul (04.05.2012), ivy (04.05.2012), murmushka (04.05.2012), Գալաթեա (04.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (04.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Պաշտպանում եմ, որովհետև ինքը ասեց երրորդ դուրս էկավ ու քվեարկեց երրորդի օգտին:


հա բայց մեզ էլ կաշառք էր առաջարկում… որ քվեները տանք իրանց քվորը… թող ասեր երրորդ տարբերակին, ոչ թե "մեր քվորը"… "քվորն" էլ դու ես չէ՞… ըհը…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 100%: Գրածդ ՄԱՀ էր, բայց ես երկրորդին ձայն տվեցի, որ առաջինը չհաղթի :


Սենց են էլի մարդկանց դուխը գցում:  :Angry2: 

Ընտրություններն էլ են սենց. ես էսինչի կողմնակից եմ, բայց էնինչին եմ ձայնս տալիս, որ եսիմինչը չհաղթի:

----------


## ivy

> Սենց են էլի մարդկանց դուխը գցում: 
> 
> Ընտրություններն էլ են սենց. ես էսինչի կողմնակից եմ, բայց էնինչին եմ ձայնս տալիս, որ եսիմինչը չհաղթի:


Բյուր, բայց ինքը իմ տարբերակն էլ էր հավանել :Blush:

----------

Շինարար (04.05.2012), Տրիբուն (04.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ցանկացած չի, Գալ, էլ համեստություն մի արա, ես բոլոր մրցույթների հաղթողներին լավ հիշում եմ


Իմ հաղթածը պատահականություն էր...իմ սիրած թեման էր, տարերքի մեջ էի  :Wink: 
Բյուր, Տրիբուն, դուք էլ ապրեք:

Իրականում ամենահայկականն ու իրականին մոտը Տրիբունինն էր, որքան էլ Բյուրը մռայլ ու սև հաներ...էդ ա հիմա մերը, բայց դե լավ էր, որ էդ դաժան իրականության կողքին մյուս տարբերակներն էլ կային:

----------

ivy (04.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սենց են էլի մարդկանց դուխը գցում: 
> 
> Ընտրություններն էլ են սենց. ես էսինչի կողմնակից եմ, բայց էնինչին եմ ձայնս տալիս, որ եսիմինչը չհաղթի:


հա… էլ տրակտոր բաժանել, էլ *վարկանիշ* բաժանել … որ քո օգտին լիներ տենց չէիր ասի չէ՞

----------


## Հայկօ

> Սենց են էլի մարդկանց դուխը գցում: 
> 
> Ընտրություններն էլ են սենց. ես էսինչի կողմնակից եմ, բայց էնինչին եմ ձայնս տալիս, որ եսիմինչը չհաղթի:


Հա լավ, կներես, որ ինքնամոռաց պայքարում էի քո տարբերակի օգտին լցոնումների դեմ  :LOL: :




> Բյուր, բայց ինքը իմ տարբերակն էլ էր հավանել


Շատ:

----------

ivy (04.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա լավ, կներես, որ ինքնամոռաց պայքարում էի քո տարբերակի օգտին լցոնումների դեմ :
> 
> 
> 
> Շատ:


WOW!!!!!!!!!!… ես պահանջում եմ արտահերթ ընտրություններ… էս լարվածությունն ընտրությունների պատճառով ա եղել, ընտրություններով էլ կթուլացվի…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> WOW!!!!!!!!!!… ես պահանջում եմ արտահերթ ընտրություններ… էս լարվածությունն ընտրությունների պատճառով ա եղել, ընտրություններով էլ կթուլացվի…


Մեկը հարցնի՝ դո՞ւ ինչի չէիր մասնակցել:

----------


## Հայկօ

> WOW!!!!!!!!!!… ես պահանջում եմ արտահերթ ընտրություններ… էս լարվածությունն ընտրությունների պատճառով ա եղել, ընտրություններով էլ կթուլացվի…


Ուզում ես երկրորդ անգամ միասին արգելափակվե՞նք, Մեֆ  :Jpit: : Ես ստեղ մի անգամ արդեն արգելափակվել եմ:

----------


## Peace

Երես առածը հանդիսատեսը շնորհավորում է բոլոր մասնակիցներին: Լավն էիք:  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (04.05.2012), ivy (04.05.2012), Արէա (04.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, բայց ինքը իմ տարբերակն էլ էր հավանել


Հենց էդ ա, որ սաղ իմ ու քո տարբերակը հավանում էին, բայց քվեարկում քո օգտին  :Beee:  ուֆ-ուֆ, չմեռանք, վերջին տեղ էլ ընկանք

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեկը հարցնի՝ դո՞ւ ինչի չէիր մասնակցել:


ես քննադատում եմ ու ք**-ի համն եմ հանում Գալ ջան… ինձնից ի՞նչ գրող… գրողը տանի ինձ

----------

Հայկօ (04.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հենց էդ ա, որ սաղ իմ ու քո տարբերակը հավանում էին, բայց քվեարկում քո օգտին  ուֆ-ուֆ, չմեռանք, վերջին տեղ էլ ընկանք


Վերջին չէ Բյուր, երրորդ  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երես առածը հանդիսատեսը շնորհավորում է բոլոր մասնակիցներին: Լավն էիք:


 Հանդիսատես, դու դեմք ես  :Jpit:  ես քո խաղից մի այլ կարգի հաճույք եմ ստանում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ուզում ես երկրորդ անգամ միասին արգելափակվե՞նք, Մեֆ : Ես ստեղ մի անգամ արդեն արգելափակվել եմ:


ապեր, դու քաղբանտարկյալ ես եղել ու *արդարացվել* ես … ես շպիոն…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վերջին չէ Բյուր, երրորդ


էդ վերջին ա

----------


## Peace

> Հենց էդ ա, որ սաղ իմ ու քո տարբերակը հավանում էին, բայց քվեարկում քո օգտին


Բյուր, մի ընդհանրացրու: Օրինակ ես, հատուկ քեզ էի քվեարկել, հետն էլ փիառով:  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

բայց հետաքրքիր ա չէ՞… ՍտռենջԼիթլԳրլի համար ապօրինի ռեկլամ արեցին, ընտրակաշառք բաժանեցին, բայց մեկա ամենավատն էր… էնքան վատն էր որ սկի մյուսների կեսին էլ չհասավ…

… չես կաու՞մ դու էլ լավ գրես… տես իրանք ոնց են անում, դու էլ տենց արա…

----------

Արէա (04.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> բայց հետաքրքիր ա չէ՞… ՍտռենջԼիթլԳրլի համար ապօրինի ռեկլամ արեցին, ընտրակաշառք բաժանեցին, բայց մեկա ամենավատն էր… էնքան վատն էր որ սկի մյուսների կեսին էլ չհասավ…
> 
> … չես կաու՞մ դու էլ լավ գրես… տես իրանք ոնց են անում, դու էլ տենց արա…


Հա, ես անտաղանդ մեռնում եմ: Խոստանում եմ սրանից հետո ձեր մրցույթները չփչացնել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, մի ընդհանրացրու: Օրինակ ես, հատուկ քեզ էի քվեարկել, հետն էլ փիառով:


Հատուկը ո՞րն ա  :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հա, ես անտաղանդ մեռնում եմ: Խոստանում եմ սրանից հետո ձեր մրցույթները չփչացնել:


Բյուր, հուսով եմ լրջով չես նեղվի Մեֆից: Օն ու նաս սավսեմ նե զլոյ :Smile: :

----------

Տրիբուն (04.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, հուսով եմ լրջով չես նեղվի Մեֆից: Օն ու նաս սավսեմ նե զլոյ:


Չէ, Գալ ջան, մարդը իրա սրտի խոսքն ասում ա, ինչու՞ նեղվեմ: Ինչքան նեղվել եմ, հերիք ա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա, ես անտաղանդ մեռնում եմ: Խոստանում եմ սրանից հետո ձեր մրցույթները չփչացնել:


Բյուր ջան, չես զգու՞մ որ կատակ եմ անում… լրիվ մեր նախընտրական թեմաներով… քվեարկությունն ավարտված է, հիմա էլ խնջույքն է… մեր հետ ուրախացի… 

ես էլ քիչ էր մնում քո տարբերակին քվես տայի… իսկ Ռուֆի գրածի վրա շատ եմ ուրախացել, հումորով ու նախընրական ոգով գրառում էր, ափսոս քվեարկության չէր դրված թե չէ քոնինիից հետո իրան կտայի քվես…

----------

ivy (04.05.2012), murmushka (04.05.2012), Արէա (04.05.2012), Գալաթեա (04.05.2012), Տրիբուն (04.05.2012)

----------


## ivy

Բյուր ջան, ես ամեն անգամ նենց վատ եմ զգում, որ դու էս մրցույթներում բորբոքվում ես...
Դու շատ լավ ես գրում, էս գրածդ էլ՝ դրա ապացույցը, մի հատ նայի՝ քանի հոգի ա հավանել. եթե բազմակի ընտրություն լիներ, լիքը ձայն կունենայիր:

Էրեխեք, ինչ կլինի, կողքից մի սադրեք, թեկուզ կատակով:

----------

Kita (04.05.2012), Mephistopheles (04.05.2012), Հայկօ (04.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բյուր ջան, ես ամեն անգամ նենց վատ եմ զգում, որ դու էս մրցույթներում բորբոքվում ես...
> Դու շատ լավ ես գրում, էս գրածդ էլ՝ դրա ապացույցը, *մի հատ նայի՝ քանի հոգի ա հավանել*. եթե բազմակի ընտրություն լիներ, լիքը ձայն կունենայիր:
> 
> Էրեխեք, ինչ կլինի, կողքից մի սադրեք, թեկուզ կատակով:


 դու էլ միթոմ մեղմացնում ե՞ս…

----------


## ivy

> դու էլ միթոմ մեղմացնում ե՞ս…


Մեֆ, քվեները նկատի չունեմ, եթե սաղ մրցույթը նայես, կտեսնես, որ լիքը մարդ հավանել ա: Քվեները քիչ են միակի քվեարկության պատճառով:

Տենց էլ նշել եմ գրառմանս մեջ (բազմակի չլինելու պատճառով քվեները քիչ էին):

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, չես զգու՞մ որ կատակ եմ անում… լրիվ մեր նախընտրական թեմաներով… քվեարկությունն ավարտված է, հիմա էլ խնջույքն է… մեր հետ ուրախացի… 
> 
> ես էլ քիչ էր մնում քո տարբերակին քվես տայի… իսկ Ռուֆի գրածի վրա շատ եմ ուրախացել, հումորով ու նախընրական ոգով գրառում էր, ափսոս քվեարկության չէր դրված թե չէ քոնինիից հետո իրան կտայի քվես…


Էս տրամով կզգամ կատակը, բա չեմ զգա

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս տրամով կզգամ կատակը, բա չեմ զգա


Բյուր ջան… հաստատ եմ ասում, կատակ ենք անում…

----------

Գալաթեա (04.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Բյուր, որ սենց էրեխավարի նեղվում, մռութներդ կախում ես, ուզում եմ բռնեմ գրկեմ, մազերդ խառնեմ  :Smile: 
Ժպտա այ բալամ, պարտությունն էլ ա ելք...ու քո դեպքում դա հազվադեպ պատահող ելք ա:

 :Smile:

----------

ivy (04.05.2012), Ձայնալար (04.05.2012), Շինարար (04.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, ես ամեն անգամ նենց վատ եմ զգում, որ դու էս մրցույթներում բորբոքվում ես...
> Դու շատ լավ ես գրում, էս գրածդ էլ՝ դրա ապացույցը, մի հատ նայի՝ քանի հոգի ա հավանել. եթե բազմակի ընտրություն լիներ, լիքը ձայն կունենայիր:
> 
> Էրեխեք, ինչ կլինի, կողքից մի սադրեք, թեկուզ կատակով:


Ռիփ, վատ մի զգա, ինչ կլինի: Ես էլ վատ եմ զգում, որ վատ ես զգում: 

Էդ եթե-ներով էլ չես մխիթարի... Բա ինչու՞ ձայն չեմ հավաքել, եթե մի ընտրությամբ էր: Ուրեմն ամենավատն էր իմը: Էնքան վատն էր, որ սկի մյուսների կեսի չափ չհավաքեց:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, քվեները նկատի չունեմ, եթե սաղ մրցույթը նայես, կտեսնես, որ լիքը մարդ հավանել ա: Քվեները քիչ են միակի քվեարկության պատճառով:
> 
> Տենց էլ նշել եմ գրառմանս մեջ (*բազմակի չլինելու պատճառով քվեները քիչ էին*):


հաաաա՜, հիմա հասկացա…

----------

ivy (04.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բյուր, որ սենց էրեխավարի նեղվում, մռութներդ կախում ես, ուզում եմ բռնեմ գրկեմ, մազերդ խառնեմ 
> Ժպտա այ բալամ, *պարտությունն էլ ա ելք*...ու քո դեպքում դա հազվադեպ պատահող ելք ա:


պարտություն չէ, այլ բազմակի քվեարկության պատճառով իրա տարբերակն անհրաժեշտ քանակի ձայն ճի հավաքել առաջին տեղը կիսելու Այվիի հետ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, որ սենց էրեխավարի նեղվում, մռութներդ կախում ես, ուզում եմ բռնեմ գրկեմ, մազերդ խառնեմ 
> Ժպտա այ բալամ, պարտությունն էլ ա ելք...ու քո դեպքում դա հազվադեպ պատահող ելք ա:


 Գալ ջան, ես էլ եմ ներվայնանում, որ սենց ծանր եմ տանում ու չեմ հասկանում` ինչու: Առանց էդ էլ ի սկզբանե որոշել էի էս մրցույթին չմասնակցել: 

Հա, իմ դեպքում հազվադեպ պատահող ելք ա: Ես միշտ մեջտեղներում եմ:

----------


## ivy

> Ռիփ, վատ մի զգա, ինչ կլինի: Ես էլ վատ եմ զգում, որ վատ ես զգում: 
> 
> Էդ եթե-ներով էլ չես մխիթարի... Բա ինչու՞ ձայն չեմ հավաքել, եթե մի ընտրությամբ էր: Ուրեմն ամենավատն էր իմը: Էնքան վատն էր, որ սկի մյուսների կեսի չափ չհավաքեց:


Վայ, Բյուր, նենց ես ասում, ոնց որ մի քսան տարբերակ էր, դու էլ վերջին տեղն ես, էղածը էդ երեքը չէ՞ր, իբր մենք էլ քանի ձայն ունենք ո՞ր, մերն էլ մի ծով չի, սաղ Չուկն ա մեղավոր՝ իր հորինած քվեարկության ձևով:  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ռիփ, վատ մի զգա, ինչ կլինի: Ես էլ վատ եմ զգում, որ վատ ես զգում: 
> 
> Էդ եթե-ներով էլ չես մխիթարի... Բա ինչու՞ ձայն չեմ հավաքել, եթե մի ընտրությամբ էր: Ուրեմն ամենավատն էր իմը: Էնքան վատն էր, որ սկի մյուսների կեսի չափ չհավաքեց:


քոնը վատը չէր, քվեարկողներն են մեղավոր… դեբիլ են…

----------

murmushka (04.05.2012), Արէա (04.05.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ռիփ, վատ մի զգա, ինչ կլինի: Ես էլ վատ եմ զգում, որ վատ ես զգում: 
> 
> Էդ եթե-ներով էլ չես մխիթարի... Բա ինչու՞ ձայն չեմ հավաքել, եթե մի ընտրությամբ էր: Ուրեմն ամենավատն էր իմը: Էնքան վատն էր, որ սկի մյուսների կեսի չափ չհավաքեց:


Հա, տենց մի «վատ» պատմվածք էլ էս թեմայում էս նոր դրել, արդեն 3 անգամ կարդացի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> պարտություն չէ, այլ բազմակի քվեարկության պատճառով իրա տարբերակն անհրաժեշտ քանակի ձայն ճի հավաքել առաջին տեղը կիսելու Այվիի հետ


Հերիք ա էդ բազմակի քվեարկությունից կպնեք  :Sad:  Էս անգամ էլ չկար: Ուրեմն պիտի հույսս դնեի բազմակի քվեարկության վրա՞

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, տենց մի «վատ» պատմվածք էլ էս թեմայում էս նոր դրել, արդեն 3 անգամ կարդացի:


Ըհը, էդ էս մրցույթի ինադու եմ գրել, որ մի քանի տարի առաջվա փորձը չկրկնվի  :Beee:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Դե ֆսյո, Բյուր: Նայի ինչ ես անում. աջ ձեռքդ բարձրձացնում ես, ինչքան կարաս վերև, հետո նայում ես ուղիղ դիմացդ, սենց թափով իջացնում ես ներքև, ջերմաչափ թափ տալու պես ու էդ ժամանակ ասում ես.
- Դա խրե՜ն ս վաշիմ գալասավանիեմ.... ես մեկ ա լավ եմ գրում:

Օգնում ա  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե ֆսյո, Բյուր: Նայի ինչ ես անում. աջ ձեռքդ բարձրձացնում ես, ինչքան կարաս վերև, հետո նայում ես ուղիղ դիմացդ, սենց թափով իջացնում ես ներքև, ջերմաչափ թափ տալու պես ու էդ ժամանակ ասում ես.
> - Դա խրե՜ն ս վաշիմ գալասավանիեմ.... ես մեկ ա լավ եմ գրում:
> 
> Օգնում ա


հը-ը

----------


## ivy

> հը-ը


Բյուր, էսա վեր եմ կացել, գամ Բեռլին, թե էն կողքի պուճուր քաղաքը, էս ինչ դմբո դուրս էկար  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (04.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բյուր, էսա վեր եմ կացել, գամ Բեռլին, թե էն կողքի պուճուր քաղաքը, էս ինչ դմբո դուրս էկար


Բեռլինը ո՞րն ա...Ֆրանկֆուրտի քաղաքների՞ց:

----------

ivy (04.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, էսա վեր եմ կացել, գամ Բեռլին, թե էն կողքի պուճուր քաղաքը, էս ինչ դմբո դուրս էկար


Արի  :Tongue: 
Հա, դմբո եմ: Ես էլ սենց եմ, ի՞նչ անեմ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Սաղ Այվին ա մեղավոր…  ինքն էս ամբողջ քվեարկության ընթացքում ստեղները ֆռֆռում էր… կանֆետ էր բաժանում ու սև փիառ էր անում…

----------

ivy (04.05.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Սաղ Այվին ա մեղավոր…  ինքն էս ամբողջ քվեարկության ընթացքում ստեղները ֆռֆռում էր… կանֆետ էր բաժանում ու *սև փիառ էր անում*…


Ես իմ տարբերակի մասին ընդհանրապես ոչ մի բառ չեմ ասել  :Smile: 
Հա, Մեֆ, հիմա սկսի ինձ սադրել, բայց ես էսա գնում եմ քնելու  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արի 
> Հա, դմբո եմ: Ես էլ սենց եմ, ի՞նչ անեմ:


Բյուր ջան, դու ամբողջ կյանքումդ հարվածներ ես ստանալու ու շատ կարևոր ա որ դիմանաս հարվածներին… ոչ քննադատություններից վհատվի, ոչ էլ գովասանքներից շատ ոգևորվի… պարզապես արա այն ինչ ուզում ես ու ճիշտ ես գտնում… 

հաշվի էսի տռիներովկա էր…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Արի 
> Հա, դմբո եմ: Ես էլ սենց եմ, ի՞նչ անեմ:


Ուղղակի հաշվի առ որ քո նեղվելու պատճառով լիքը ուրիշ մարդ ա նեղվում, Բյուր:
Նախ՝ հաղթողը...այսինքն Այվը էլի  :Smile: 
Հետո էն մարդիկ, որ գրածներդ սիրում են, բայց քեզ ձայն չեն տվել, որտեև մեկ ուրիշն էլ ա լավ գրել:
Էդ բոլորի մոտ մեղքի զգացում ա առաջանում ու ոչ կարգին հաղթանակով ուրախանալ ա լինում, ոչ էլ հաղթողին շնորհավորել ջիգյարով... 

Վաղը-մյուս օր մոռացվելու ա էս մրցույթը...բա արժի՞ տենց լուրջ մոտենալ դրան, Բյուր: Թեկուզ և գրական, բայց սա ընդամենը խաղ ա:

----------

CactuSoul (04.05.2012), ivy (04.05.2012), Շինարար (04.05.2012), Ուլուանա (09.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Ես իմ տարբերակի մասին ընդհանրապես ոչ մի բառ չեմ ասել* 
> Հա, Մեֆ, հիմա սկսի ինձ սադրել, բայց ես էսա գնում եմ քնելու


Սև փիառն ուրիշի տարբերակի վրա են անում…  մոռացել ե՞ս որ ասում էիր "Մեֆ էն առաջին տարբերակը դու՞ ես գրել" հիմա եմ հասկանում… քո սաղ հակաքարոզչությունը դրան էր ուղղված… Սպասի Տրիբունը գա…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սաղ Այվին ա մեղավոր…  ինքն էս ամբողջ քվեարկության ընթացքում ստեղները ֆռֆռում էր… կանֆետ էր բաժանում ու սև փիառ էր անում…


Այվիին բան չասես, իիիիիիիի

Մեղավորը ես եմ: Պիտի չմասնակցեի ու վերջ:




> Բյուր ջան, դու ամբողջ կյանքումդ հարվածներ ես ստանալու ու շատ կարևոր ա որ դիմանաս հարվածներին… ոչ քննադատություններից վհատվի, ոչ էլ գովասանքներից շատ ոգևորվի… պարզապես արա այն ինչ ուզում ես ու ճիշտ ես գտնում… 
> 
> հաշվի էսի տռիներովկա էր…


Աաա, էս պապիկական խոսակցությունները որ չեն սկսվում: Էն ա, վերջերս տոննաներով նենց կոպիտ քննադատություն եմ ստացել, էլ դու սուս: Բայց մի բառ ասե՞լ եմ: Էն ա էր էս եմ ծանր տանում չեմ հասկանում ինչու: Որ ասեմ քրտնել եմ գրածիս վրա, սուտ կլինի: Վերջին մի քանի ժամում եմ արագ-արագ գրել, ուղարկել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ուղղակի հաշվի առ որ քո նեղվելու պատճառով լիքը ուրիշ մարդ ա նեղվում, Բյուր:
> Նախ՝ հաղթողը...*այսինքն Այվը* էլի 
> Հետո էն մարդիկ, որ գրածներդ սիրում են, բայց քեզ ձայն չեն տվել, որտեև մեկ ուրիշն էլ ա լավ գրել:
> Էդ բոլորի մոտ մեղքի զգացում ա առաջանում ու ոչ կարգին հաղթանակով ուրախանալ ա լինում, ոչ էլ հաղթողին շնորհավորել ջիգյարով... 
> 
> Վաղը-մյուս օր մոռացվելու ա էս մրցույթը...բա արժի՞ տենց լուրջ մոտենալ դրան, Բյուր: Թեկուզ և գրական, բայց սա ընդամենը խաղ ա:


Այվին կեղծարար ա…

----------

ivy (04.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Այվին կեղծարար ա…


էլ մի սկսի...այ Մեֆի մեկը  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այվիին բան չասես, իիիիիիիի
> 
> Մեղավորը ես եմ: Պիտի չմասնակցեի ու վերջ:
> 
> 
> Աաա, էս պապիկական խոսակցությունները որ չեն սկսվում: Էն ա, *վերջերս տոննաներով նենց կոպիտ քննադատություն եմ ստացել, էլ դու սուս: Բայց մի բառ ասե՞լ եմ*: Էն ա էր էս եմ ծանր տանում չեմ հասկանում ինչու: Որ ասեմ քրտնել եմ գրածիս վրա, սուտ կլինի: Վերջին մի քանի ժամում եմ արագ-արագ գրել, ուղարկել:


Գիտեմ որ շատ պինդ աղջիկ ես ու քննադատությունները քեզ բան չեն կարա անեն…

----------


## ivy

> Սև փիառն ուրիշի տարբերակի վրա են անում…  *մոռացել ե՞ս որ ասում էիր "Մեֆ էն առաջին տարբերակը դու՞ ես գրել" հիմա եմ հասկանում*… քո սաղ հակաքարոզչությունը դրան էր ուղղված… Սպասի Տրիբունը գա…


Բայց ես իսկականից տենց էի մտածում, ու դա հակաքարոզչություն չէր  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուղղակի հաշվի առ որ քո նեղվելու պատճառով լիքը ուրիշ մարդ ա նեղվում, Բյուր:
> Նախ՝ հաղթողը...այսինքն Այվը էլի 
> Հետո էն մարդիկ, որ գրածներդ սիրում են, բայց քեզ ձայն չեն տվել, որտեև մեկ ուրիշն էլ ա լավ գրել:
> Էդ բոլորի մոտ մեղքի զգացում ա առաջանում ու ոչ կարգին հաղթանակով ուրախանալ ա լինում, ոչ էլ հաղթողին շնորհավորել ջիգյարով... 
> 
> Վաղը-մյուս օր մոռացվելու ա էս մրցույթը...բա արժի՞ տենց լուրջ մոտենալ դրան, Բյուր: Թեկուզ և գրական, բայց սա ընդամենը խաղ ա:


Գալ, սաղ ցավն էն ա, որ ես ավելի եմ նեղվում, որ ուրիշներն են նեղվում, հատկապես Ռիփը, որովհետև ինքն իրոք արժանի էր հաղթանակի: Այ որ ինքը չհաղթեր, իմ նեղվածությունը նեղվածության քառակուսի էր լինելու: 

Ախր խնդալուն էն ա, որ երբ լուրջ չեմ վերաբերվում (իսկ մինչև նախորդ մրցույթը լուրջ չեմ վերաբերվել) ակումբի մրցույթներին, ասում եք` լուրջ մրցույթ ա, ոնց կարելի ա անլուրջ լինել: Որ լուրջ եմ վերաբերվում, ասում եք` խաղ ա: Հիմա ո՞րն ա ճիշտ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> էլ մի սկսի...այ Մեֆի մեկը


Բա չասե՞մ… իրա պատճառով էսօր Բյուրի առաջին տեղը ձեռից առան… բա ազնիվ ա՞…

----------

ivy (04.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գիտեմ որ շատ պինդ աղջիկ ես ու քննադատությունները քեզ բան չեն կարա անեն…


Որ ստեղ նորմալ քննադատություն լիներ, կարող ա ավելի թեթև տանեի:

----------


## ivy

Վերջ, ես գնացի քնելու: Բյուր ջան, դու էլ քնի, ու համ էլ արի ինձ հյուր հենց զարթնես, իմ գալն ավելի դժվար ա, Սոնյա կա:  :Wink: 
Բարի գիշեր բոլորին:

----------

CactuSoul (04.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բայց ես իսկականից տենց էի մտածում, ու դա հակաքարոզչություն չէր


խոսք էիր քաշում չէ՞… հակաօրինական ա… բա որ ասեի հա, ի՞նչ էիր անելու…

----------

ivy (04.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վերջ, ես գնացի քնելու: Բյուր ջան, դու էլ քնի, ու համ էլ արի ինձ հյուր հենց զարթնես, իմ գալն ավելի դժվար ա, Սոնյա կա: 
> Բարի գիշեր բոլորին:


Իմն էլ դասեր կան: Բայց մի օր թքելու եմ իրանց սաղ ներկա-բացակների վրա, գամ: 
Պաչ քեզ ու բարի գիշեր, մի նեղվի:  :Kiss:

----------

CactuSoul (04.05.2012), ivy (04.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Վերջ, ես գնացի քնելու: Բյուր ջան, դու էլ քնի, ու համ էլ արի ինձ հյուր հենց զարթնես, իմ գալն ավելի դժվար ա, Սոնյա կա: 
> Բարի գիշեր բոլորին:


 դու լավ կանես վաբշե էն կողմերը չերևաս…

----------

ivy (04.05.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, սաղ ցավն էն ա, որ ես ավելի եմ նեղվում, որ ուրիշներն են նեղվում, հատկապես Ռիփը, որովհետև ինքն իրոք արժանի էր հաղթանակի: Այ որ ինքը չհաղթեր, իմ նեղվածությունը նեղվածության քառակուսի էր լինելու: 
> 
> Ախր խնդալուն էն ա, որ երբ լուրջ չեմ վերաբերվում (իսկ մինչև նախորդ մրցույթը լուրջ չեմ վերաբերվել) ակումբի մրցույթներին, ասում եք` լուրջ մրցույթ ա, ոնց կարելի ա անլուրջ լինել: Որ լուրջ եմ վերաբերվում, ասում եք` խաղ ա: Հիմա ո՞րն ա ճիշտ:


Ճիշտը միջինն ա  :Smile: 
Ոչ մի քանի տարբերակ ուղարկել՝ մարդկանց հետ խաղ անելով, ոչ էլ մի տարբերակի բավականաչափ ձայն չհավաքելու համար տենց նեղվել:

Հենց դրա մեջ ա գաղտնիքը: Ընդունել էս մրցույթները նենց, ոնց կան՝ ոչ խաղուպար, ոչ էլ տրագեդիա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Որ ստեղ նորմալ քննադատություն լիներ, կարող ա ավելի թեթև տանեի:


գիտեմ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ճիշտը միջինն ա 
> Ոչ մի քանի տարբերակ ուղարկել՝ մարդկանց հետ խաղ անելով, ոչ էլ մի տարբերակի բավականաչափ ձայն չհավաքելու համար տենց նեղվել:
> 
> Հենց դրա մեջ ա գաղտնիքը: Ընդունել էս մրցույթները նենց, ոնց կան՝ ոչ խաղուպար, ոչ էլ տրագեդիա:


Գալ, հո մենակ հազար տարբերակ ուղարկելը չէր:  :LOL:  Նույնիսկ մի տարբերակ ուղարկելու դեպքում խաղ էի անում, բայց ամեն անգամ ինձ ասում էին` լրջացի: Էս ա, լրջացել եմ: Ինձ մոտ միջին չկա, մոռացեք: Ես ծայրահեղությունների մարդ եմ:

----------


## Արէա

Էհ, լավ բան չեղավ:

Գնամ մի խելքը գլխին բան կարդամ, զգամ որ էս խառըխշտիկ, կոմիքսների ու օճառային օպերաների դարում էլ են մարդիկ նորմալ, հասարակ, մարդկային բաներ գրում:

----------

Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (04.05.2012)

----------


## Varzor

Շնորհավորում եմ հաղթողին  :Smile:

----------

ivy (04.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

Հարևան թեմաներում բարձրացված երկու հարցեր, կարծում եմ, գտան իրենց լիարժեք պատասխանները:

*Հարց 1.* Ճի՞շտ չի քվեարկությանն ավելացնել «Ոչ մի տարբերակը չեմ հավանում» կետը: 
*Պատասխան.* Ոչ, լրիվ ավելորդություն է: Այո՛, կան ու կլինեն այդպես մտածողներ, բայց նման կերպ քվեարկողները միշտ կլինեն շատ քիչ, դրա համար կետ ավելացնելն ավելորդություն է: Այդ մարդիկ կարող են չմասնակցել քվեարկությանն ու իրենց կարծիքը գրեն թեմայում:


*Հարց 2.* Ավելի ճի՞շտ չի, որ քվեարկությունը չլինի բազմակի, ամեն մեկն ընտրի միայն իր ամենահավանած տարբերակը:
*Պատասխան.* Ոչ, կատարյալ սխալ է այս մրցույթների համատեքստում:


Շնորհակալություն քննարկման բոլոր մասնակիցներին, այս հարցերի պատասխաններն ակամա տալու համար:

----------

Ariadna (04.05.2012), CactuSoul (04.05.2012), ivy (04.05.2012), Varzor (04.05.2012), Շինարար (04.05.2012), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (04.05.2012), Ֆոտոն (04.05.2012)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

ivy-ին շնորհավորանքներս, Տրիբունին՝ հարգանքներս: Ապրեք, աշխուժացրիք  :Smile: 



> Կարծում եմ՝ *հա*, դրա համար եմ քվես տալիս երկրորդին 
> Համ էլ երկրորդն ավելի շատ բան ա ասում մեր էսօրվա մասին, չնայած առաջինի ոճն ավելի ա դուրս եկել


Բյուրին մաղթանքներս  :Good: 



> Երրորդի մասին հակասական մտքեր են այցելում, որոշակի կարծիք չունեմ, դրա համար եմ լռել… թե չէ, մտքիս չկար գործդ արհամարել


 դու քո արտամրցութային ստեղծագործություններում ուժեղ ես, գործերդ լավն են: Բայց մրցույթներում մի տեսակ խառնվում ես իրար, մրցում ես: Մի՜, դու արա էն, ինչն իսկապես լավ ես անում, թող մրցեն հակառակորդներդ  :Վարդ:

----------

CactuSoul (04.05.2012), ivy (04.05.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (04.05.2012), Արէա (04.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուրին մաղթանքներս 
> 
>  դու քո արտամրցութային ստեղծագործություններում ուժեղ ես, գործերդ լավն են: Բայց մրցույթներում մի տեսակ խառնվում ես իրար, մրցում ես: Մի՜, դու արա էն, ինչն իսկապես լավ ես անում, թող մրցեն հակառակորդներդ


Դե հա, էլ մրցույթների չեմ մասնակցի:

Համ էլ արտամրցութայիններն ուրիշ բանի հետ համեմատելու առիթ չեք ունենում, դրա համար ուժեղ են թվում:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> *Դե հա, էլ մրցույթների չեմ մասնակցի:*
> 
> Համ էլ արտամրցութայիններն ուրիշ բանի հետ համեմատելու առիթ չեք ունենում, դրա համար ուժեղ են թվում:


Բյուր ջան, ես չմասնակցելու կոչ չէի անում: Ասում էի մի մրցի… փորձեմ պատկերավոր դարձնել միտքս: Դու լավ վազորդ ես, պարապելուց (մենակ) բարձր ռիթմով ու երկար վազում ես, բայց մրցման ժամանակ կողքիններդ քեզ շեղում են, շնչում ծոծորակիդ, ինչ-որ-տեղ հեռվում էլ մրցանակի խոսակցություն կա՝ ֆոկուսդ իրա վրա ա… էս ամենը չի օգնում ազատ վազքին: Դու ուղղակի վազի, անտեսելով կողքիններիդ, չմտածելով պրիզի մասի… ու էդ ժամանակ իրանք են սկսելու մտածել քեզ հասնելու մասին  :Smile: 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա արտամրցույթայիններին, համեմատում ենք բաժնի մյուս ստղծագործությունների հետ: Ու քոնոնց հետևից քչերն են հասցնում  :Smile:   տարիներ առաջ մի բան էիր գրել, կարծեմ "Իմ ու քո գերեզմանը", դրա հետ վազելը դժվար ա: Կամ՝ "_ճամփորդական նոթերդ_"…  :Love:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, ես չմասնակցելու կոչ չէի անում: Ասում էի մի մրցի… փորձեմ պատկերավոր դարձնել միտքս: Դու լավ վազորդ ես, պարապելուց (մենակ) բարձր ռիթմով ու երկար վազում ես, բայց մրցման ժամանակ կողքիններդ քեզ շեղում են, շնչում ծոծորակիդ, ինչ-որ-տեղ հեռվում էլ մրցանակի խոսակցություն կա՝ ֆոկուսդ իրա վրա ա… էս ամենը չի օգնում ազատ վազքին: Դու ուղղակի վազի, անտեսելով կողքիններիդ, չմտածելով պրիզի մասի… ու էդ ժամանակ իրանք են սկսելու մտածել քեզ հասնելու մասին 
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա արտամրցույթայիններին, համեմատում ենք բաժնի մյուս ստղծագործությունների հետ: Ու քոնոնց հետևից քչերն են հասցնում   տարիներ առաջ մի բան էիր գրել, կարծեմ "Իմ ու քո գերեզմանը", դրա հետ վազելը դժվար ա: Կամ՝ "_ճամփորդական նոթերդ_"…


Հա բայց ես չեմ էլ մրցում  :Sad:  Էսքան ժամանակ ե՞րբ եմ հաղթել: Ու համարյա միշտ էլ իմանում եմ, որ չեմ հաղթելու: Բայց վերջին տեղ գրավելը, էն էլ տենց մեծ տարբերությամբ... եսիմ, ծանր ա:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա գերեզմանին... հըմ... դա ակումբի մասին էր:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Ու համարյա միշտ էլ իմանում եմ, որ չեմ հաղթելու


 Ենթադրվում է, որ համարյա միշտ գնում ես մրցելու… ուղղակի գնա վազելու  :Smile:  



> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա գերեզմանին... հըմ... դա ակումբի մասին էր:


 *նաև* ակումբի մասին էր (տեսնես մնացել ա՞, մի հատ էլ հիմա կարդամ)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ենթադրվում է, որ համարյա միշտ գնում ես մրցելու… ուղղակի գնա վազելու  
> *նաև* ակումբի մասին էր (տեսնես մնացել ա՞, մի հատ էլ հիմա կարդամ)


Ախր ի՞նչ մրցել է: Պատահել ա նախօրոք գրված գործեր եմ ներկայացրել, ոչ թե հատուկ մրցույթի համար գրել: էն ա որ վերջին տեղ չեմ գրավել, չեմ նեղվել:

Լինքն էլ էս ա:

----------


## impression

պահո՜, էս ի՜նչ մի լրջին եք տվել  :Smile:  մրցույթ ա էլի՜
Բյուր ջան, հիշու՞մ ես տարիներ առաջվա մեր էքսպերիմենտները... հիշի, ուրախացի, անցի առաջ  :Smile: 

Ռիպ ՋԱՆ, շնորհավոր, ապրես, ես միշտ հպարտ եմ քեզանով, անկախ որևէ մրցույթից, բայց դե հավես ա, որ մրցույթներով էլ եմ հպարտանում  :Jpit: 

Տրիբուն, էլի շնորհավոր, գրեթե հաղթած տարբերակի հեղինակ ես  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (04.05.2012), ivy (04.05.2012)

----------


## Kita

Վաաայ պատկերացնում եք 23 էջն էլ կարդացել եմ :Jpit:  Ես ինքս ինձ մեդալ տվեցի :LOL:  Իհարկե նպաստեց, որ ընդամենը 3 տարբերակ էր :Jpit:  Առաջին տարբերակը մենակ չէի գուշակել ով է :Sad:  Մնացածը սաղ ճիշտ էր, մինչև հասա անունները իմանալու պահերը, նեռվերս գնաց :Jpit:  
Ռիփ ու Բյուր դուք դեմք եք :Jpit:  :Kiss:  Ձերիների վրա մի լավ ուրախացել եմ :Jpit:  Առաջինը մի տեսակ շատ լրիջին էր :Smile:  

Մի խոսքով ես  կողմ եմ 3 տարբեկանոց մրցույթներին :LOL:

----------

Arpine (04.05.2012), CactuSoul (04.05.2012), ivy (04.05.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (04.05.2012), Շինարար (04.05.2012)

----------


## ivy

> պահո՜, էս ի՜նչ մի լրջին եք տվել  մրցույթ ա էլի՜


Մեֆի գրառումներն ուշադիր կարդա, կտեսնես՝ ինչքան էր «լրջին տված»:  :Jpit: 
Հա, արանքներում էլ Կլօրինը, Փիսինը ու Չուկինը:

Բյուրն էր էլի, ինչ անեինք... :Dntknw:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Թե ես ինչ գործ ունեմ էս քաղաքական թեմաներում՝ Տրիբունի կողքը...
> Բյուր, քիթդ բարձր, պարտվողը Չուկի տարբերակն էր: 
> 
> Մերսի բոլորին, բայց էլ սենց թեմայով մրցույթ չանեք: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Տրիբուն ձյա, կներես, համ էլ շնորհավոր


Սաղ ըլնես ...  :LOL:  

Մյուս անգամ որ սենց մրցութ լինի, էս ընտրատարածքում մենակ իմ թեկնածությունը պիտի լինի, որ նաղդ հաղթեմ էլի  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կյանքում առաջին անգամ հաղթող տարբերակի օգտին եմ քվեարկել:


Ու սխալվել ես, էլի  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 100%: Գրածդ ՄԱՀ էր, բայց ես երկրորդին ձայն տվեցի, որ առաջինը չհաղթի :
> 
> Այվի, շնորհավո՜ր : Այ տղա Համազասպ, մի քիչ համազուսպ եղի, գրողի բեջ ա որ հավաքում ես աջուձախ :
> 
> Տրիբուն, դեմք ես դու, «Երկու շաուրմա մի հատ թան»-ից հետո եթե միանգամից սենց լուրջ հայտ ես ներկայացրել, ես արդեն վախենում եմ պատկերացնեմ, թե հաջորդը ինչ տիպի գորՁ ա լինելու : Տաղանդդ քաղաքականություններում ես մսխում :


Աչքիցս հեռու, ու ձեռս չընկնես ...... աներես ու աննամուս մարդ .... ժամանակդ հավայի ակումբցու չեղած ընտրական իրավունքները պաշտպանելու վրա էիր վատնում, փոխանա առաջին տարբերակաը մի քսան անգամ կարդայիր, որ մտներ կլօր գլոխդ ու ճիշտ քվերակություն անեիր .... ես կհաղթեի, քեզ պատիվ կտայի  :LOL:  իսկ հիմա ճռթ քեզ ... գնա ու իրավունք պաշտպանի ..

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սաղ ըլնես ...  
> 
> Մյուս անգամ որ սենց մրցութ լինի, էս ընտրատարածքում մենակ իմ թեկնածությունը պիտի լինի, որ նաղդ հաղթեմ էլի


տենց  ապեր… ճիշտ մեր ընտրությունների մանրակերտը… սաղ խաբելով, ընտրակաշառքով… չես պատկեացնում ոնց էն քո ձեռից քվեներ գողացել… հիմնականում անշնոհքները… 

անձամբ ինձ առաջարկել են… Լցոնում ա եղել ապեր… քո դեմ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

ես քեզ եմ քվեարկել… ՍտռենջԼիթըլԳռլը մեկ էլ Այվին ինձ ընտրակաշառք են առաջարկել… վարկանիշ… ՍտռենջԼիթըլԳռլը իրա բոյֆռենդի միջոցով, Այվին էլ անձամբ կանֆետ ա տվել… ինֆոռմացիա ա ուզել կորզի խաբելով… 

Հետո Հայկօն լցոնումների դեմ բողոքեց ու քո մի քանի ձայներն էլ տվել են Այվիին ու 3 հատ էլ ՍտռենջԼիթըլԳռլին որ շատ չնեղանա…

ես սաղ տեսել եմ… ես ստեղ եմ եղել

----------

ivy (04.05.2012), Տրիբուն (05.05.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ժողովուրդ, տաս էջ Բյուրին եք հանգստացնում: Ուզում եք գոնե մի երկու էջ էլ ինձ գովացեք էլի - մի երկու հատ վարկանիշ-բան տվեք, խրախուսեք, զորակցեք, գգվեք, գուրգուրեք ..... էլ ինչ կա ընդեղ անելու, արեք .... կարճ ասած ..... մի թողեք շատ նեղվեմ, որ ակումբում գերակշռող գրական անճաշակության պատճառով, որի հիմնական պատճառը Կլօրն ա, նորից անարդար պարտվել եմ ...   :LOL:  :LOL:   :LOL:  

Շնորհակալություն

----------


## Արէա

> Ժողովուրդ, տաս էջ Բյուրին եք հանգստացնում: Ուզում եք գոնե մի երկու էջ էլ ինձ գովացեք էլի - մի երկու հատ վարկանիշ-բան տվեք, խրախուսեք, զորակցեք, գգվեք, գուրգուրեք ..... էլ ինչ կա ընդեղ անելու, արեք .... կարճ ասած ..... մի թողեք շատ նեղվեմ, որ ակումբում գերակշռող գրական անճաշակության պատճառով, որի հիմնական պատճառը Կլօրն ա, նորից անարդար պարտվել եմ ...    
> 
> Շնորհակալություն


Ես էլ մեղքի բաժին ունեմ քո տարբերակի չհաղթելու մեջ, ամոթից ձեն չեմ հանում  :Smile: 

Բայց իրոք լավն էր, անկեղծ՝ չէի սպասում, որ հեղինակը դու կլինես  :Smile: 

Շնորհակալ եմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես էլ մեղքի բաժին ունեմ քո տարբերակի չհաղթելու մեջ, ամոթից ձեն չեմ հանում 
> 
> Բայց իրոք լավն էր, անկեղծ՝ չէի սպասում, որ հեղինակը դու կլինես 
> 
> Շնորհակալ եմ:


Ո՞րն ա քո մեղքի բաժինը  :Jpit:

----------


## Արէա

> Ո՞րն ա քո մեղքի բաժինը


Մյուս մրցույթին թե մի բառ ասեմ...  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ամեն դեպքում, լավ մրցույթ էր: Ափսոս խառն էի, չկարողացա քվեարկությանն ու քննարկմանը մասնակցել - գնացել էր հյուսիսծովային երկարակնճիտ կարմիր քարայծյամի որսի, որին մի ժամանակ պաշտպանում էի որսագողերից, բայց հետո, իմ պաշտպանության արդյունքում, *սույն* կենդանու գլխաքանակն այնքան ավելացավ, որ հյուսիսային ծովերից դուրս մղեցին երկենցաղ ոչխարագայլերին, որոնք արագ սկսեցին վերացնել կարտոֆիլի ցանքատարածությունները: Իսկ ինչպես հայտնի է, կարտոֆիլը մարդ ասածս ողնաշարավորի հիմնական կերակուրներից մեկն է: 

ivy-ից մի ձայնով հետ մնալը իմ համար հաղթանկից բերաթար հաղթանակ ա: Բայց կարամ անկեղծ ասեմ, որ եթե տարբերակները շատ լինեին, ես դժվար սենց արդյունք ցույց տայի: 

Եթե որսի գնացած չլինեի, կքվեարկեի երրորդ տարբերակի օգտին: Ուղղակի, որ չհաղթեր երկրոդ տարբերակը ...  :LOL:  шутка ... քանի որ երրորդ տարբերակն ամենա լավն էր

----------


## ivy

> Սաղ ըլնես ...  
> 
> Մյուս անգամ որ սենց մրցութ լինի, էս ընտրատարածքում մենակ իմ թեկնածությունը պիտի լինի, որ նաղդ հաղթեմ էլի


Նա էկավ  :Jpit: 
Ես ու Բյուրը վերջին պահին ենք տարբերակ ուղարկել, թե չէ մենակ դու էիր լինելու՝ հաղթողների հաղթողը  :LOL: 
Բայց տենց հո անհետաքրքիր կլիներ, մրցույթն էլ կտապալվեր  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մյուս մրցույթին թե մի բառ ասեմ...


Հա բայց ի՞նչ ես ասել որ: Էս մրցույթում հազվագյուտ կողմնորոշված մարդկանցից էիր  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ամեն դեպքում, լավ մրցույթ էր: Ափսոս խառն էի, չկարողացա քվեարկությանն ու քննարկմանը մասնակցել - գնացել էր հյուսիսծովային երկարակնճիտ կարմիր քարայծյամի որսի, որին մի ժամանակ պաշտպանում էի որսագողերից, բայց հետո, իմ պաշտպանության արդյունքում, *սույն* կենդանու գլխաքանակն այնքան ավելացավ, որ հյուսիսային ծովերից դուրս մղեցին երկենցաղ ոչխարագայլերին, որոնք արագ սկսեցին վերացնել կարտոֆիլի ցանքատարածությունները: Իսկ ինչպես հայտնի է, կարտոֆիլը մարդ ասածս ողնաշարավորի հիմնական կերակուրներից մեկն է: 
> 
> ivy-ից մի ձայնով հետ մնալը իմ համար հաղթանկից բերաթար հաղթանակ ա: Բայց կարամ անկեղծ ասեմ, որ եթե տարբերակները շատ լինեին, ես դժվար սենց արդյունք ցույց տայի: 
> 
> Եթե որսի գնացած չլինեի, կքվեարկեի երրորդ տարբերակի օգտին: Ուղղակի, որ չհաղթեր երկրոդ տարբերակը ...  шутка ... քանի որ երրորդ տարբերակն ամենա լավն էր


 Ես էլ ասում եմ ձայներս ուր են  :Angry2: 
Իմ ընտրազանգվածը որ սենց անփույթ լինի, կկրվեմ, բա ինչ կանեմ: Էն ա, մեկն էլ գրում ա, որ ուզում էր երրորդի օգտին քվեարկեր, էն էլ չի ստացվել: Դու մի ասա` մի ժամ առաջ քվեարկությունը վերջացած ա էղել: Էս ինչ բախտ ունեմ ես  :Sad:

----------


## ivy

> Էս ինչ բախտ ունեմ ես


Բյուր, երկրորդ էտապով չսկսես, էլ քեզ հանգստացնող չկա  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նա էկավ 
> Ես ու Բյուրը վերջին պահին ենք տարբերակ ուղարկել, թե չէ մենակ դու էիր լինելու՝ հաղթողների հաղթողը 
> Բայց տենց հո անհետաքրքիր կլիներ, մրցույթն էլ կտապալվեր


Ու էս ակումբում անունս կփոխեի կդնեի ասենք Դմլբլո-Տրիմբո ..... 

Ես գլխանց գիտեի էի, որ սենց մրցույթ կազմակերպելու Չուկի գրառման տակը լիքը շնորհակալություն դնող ա եղել, բայց գրող չի լինլեու, սաղ ուզելու են մենակ կարդան ...  :LOL:  Նենց որ ivi-ի ջան, ես գրել եմ ձեր գրական բաժնին զուտ լավություն անելու մղումից դրդված: Էս վերջերս փիս ալտրուիստ եմ դառել: Երևի գործերս թողնեմ գնամ գրողների, գրականագետների, գրաքննադատների, գրաքննդատների քննադատների ու քննված ու դատված գրականագետների պաշտպանության ՀԿ-ում աշխատեմ - գռանտ, մռանտ, պայեզդկեք, սիմպոզիումներ, լուրջ դեմքեր, սմոկինգ, շամպայն, աղջիկներ, hello, merci .......

----------

CactuSoul (04.05.2012), ivy (04.05.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Հա բայց ի՞նչ ես ասել որ: Էս մրցույթում հազվագյուտ կողմնորոշված մարդկանցից էիր


Մարդկանց պրինցիպի եմ գցում անիմաստ տեղը, մյուս անգամ սուս-փուս քվեարկելու եմ, էն էլ ամենավերջում:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Տրիբուն ձյա, ես սպասում էի գաս, որ ասեմ՝ պաչ  :Smile: 
Լավն էր:

----------

Տրիբուն (05.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, երկրորդ էտապով չսկսես, էլ քեզ հանգստացնող չկա


Ռիփ, չե՞ս զգում, որ կատակ եմ անում  :Jpit:  



> Ու էս ակումբում անունս կփոխեի կդնեի ասենք Դմլբլո-Տրիմբո ..... 
> 
> Ես գլխանց գիտեի էի, որ սենց մրցույթ կազմակերպելու Չուկի գրառման տակը լիքը շնորհակալություն դնող ա եղել, բայց գրող չի լինլեու, սաղ ուզելու են մենակ կարդան ...  Նենց որ ivi-ի ջան, ես գրել եմ ձեր գրական բաժնին զուտ լավություն անելու մղումից դրդված: Էս վերջերս փիս ալտրուիստ եմ դառել: Երևի գործերս թողնեմ գնամ գրողների, գրականագետների, գրաքննադատների, գրաքննդատների քննադատների ու քննված ու դատված գրականագետների պաշտպանության ՀԿ-ում աշխատեմ - գռանտ, մռանտ, պայեզդկեք, սիմպոզիումներ, լուրջ դեմքեր, սմոկինգ, շամպայն, աղջիկներ, hello, merci .......


 Էս աչքիս էս մրցույթի սաղ մասնակիցներն են ալտրուիստ էղել  :LOL:  




> Մարդկանց պրինցիպի եմ գցում անիմաստ տեղը, մյուս անգամ սուս-փուս քվեարկելու եմ, էն էլ ամենավերջում:


Ինձ թվում ա` հեչ էլ պրինցիպի չես գցել, արխային  :Tongue:

----------

Արէա (04.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ստեղ պարտվողը Տրիբունն ա եղել… Չուկն ու Ֆոտոնը Ձենները Այվիին են տվել, իրանք գիտեին ով ով ա… Այվին ձենը տվել էր ՍտռենջԼիթըլԳռլին, իսկ ՍտռենջԼիթըլԳռլը Այվիին, հետո գալիս ա Հայկօն որը ձենը տվել ա Այվիին ու լցոնումները բացահայտել ա ու դրա տակ մի երկու ձեն Տրիբունից գողացել ավելացրել ա Այվիի… Ռուֆուսը կաշառել ա որոշ ընտրողների վարկանիշով ու պտի հետքննություն լինի թե ո՞վ ա ումից էս ընթացքում վարկանիշ ստացել… պտի ասեմ որ վարկանիշը կարա լրիվ ուրիշ թեմայում ըլնի…

Արդունքում, քանի որ Տրիբունը Աֆրիկա որսի էր գնացել (առյուծի որսի Քոչի տղու հետ… Քոչը պտի ինտերվյու տար չկարացավ գնա) իրա ընտրարշավը լրիվ աչքաթող էր եղել ու ինչ ապօրինություն ասես եղել ա… Չուկն էլ տեսել, բան չի ասել , Այվին օգտվել ա, ՍտռենջԼիթըլԳռլին էլ մի երկու ձեն են տվել որ երրորդ տեղը բռնի (Ժառանգության պես), թե չէ 3 հոգու միջից չորրորդ տեղն էր բռնելու… իսկ Գալաթեան հատուկ չի մասնակցել՝ ինքնաբացարկ ա հայտարարել որ Այվիին չխանգարի ու ՍտռենջԼիթըլԳռլին հանստացնի որ չբողոքի…

այ սենց

----------

Arpine (05.05.2012), CactuSoul (04.05.2012), Chuk (04.05.2012), ivy (04.05.2012), Արէա (04.05.2012), Տրիբուն (05.05.2012)

----------


## ivy

> ստեղ պարտվողը Տրիբունն ա եղել…


Սաղ տոչնի ես ասում, մենակ թե Գալաթեան մասնակցել ա  :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ստեղ պարտվողը Տրիբունն ա եղել… Չուկն ու Ֆոտոնը Ձենները Այվիին են տվել, իրանք գիտեին ով ով ա… Այվին ձենը տվել էր ՍտռենջԼիթըլԳռլին, իսկ ՍտռենջԼիթըլԳռլը Այվիին, հետո գալիս ա Հայկօն որը ձենը տվել ա Այվիին ու լցոնումները բացահայտել ա ու դրա տակ մի երկու ձեն Տրիբունից գողացել ավելացրել ա Այվիի… Ռուֆուսը կաշառել ա որոշ ընտրողների վարկանիշով ու պտի հետքննություն լինի թե ո՞վ ա ումից էս ընթացքում վարկանիշ ստացել… պտի ասեմ որ վարկանիշը կարա լրիվ ուրիշ թեմայում ըլնի…
> 
> Արդունքում, քանի որ Տրիբունը Աֆրիկա որսի էր գնացել (առյուծի որսի Քոչի տղու հետ… Քոչը պտի ինտերվյու տար չկարացավ գնա) իրա ընտրարշավը լրիվ աչքաթող էր եղել ու ինչ ապօրինություն ասես եղել ա… Չուկն էլ տեսել, բան չի ասել , Այվին օգտվել ա, ՍտռենջԼիթըլԳռլին էլ մի երկու ձեն են տվել որ երրորդ տեղը բռնի (Ժառանգության պես), թե չէ 3 հոգու միջից չորրորդ տեղն էր բռնելու… իսկ Գալաթեան հատուկ չի մասնակցել՝ ինքնաբացարկ ա հայտարարել որ Այվիին չխանգարի ու ՍտռենջԼիթըլԳռլին հանստացնի որ չբողոքի…
> 
> այ սենց


Մեֆ, դու խիղճ ունե՞ս  :LOL:

----------

Տրիբուն (05.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սաղ տոչնի ես ասում, մենակ թե Գալաթեան մասնակցել ա


ու՞ր է նրա տարբերակը… ու՞ր է նրա տղամարդը…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, դու խիղճ ունե՞ս


Գալ տենց ա եղել… ես միջազգային դիտորդ եմ…

----------

Տրիբուն (05.05.2012)

----------


## ivy

> ու՞ր է նրա տարբերակը… ու՞ր է նրա տղամարդը…


Ախ դու տարբերակ գրելը նկատի ունես, ես կարծում էի՝ քվեարկելը  :Jpit: 
Էս համակարգն էլ չի թողնում քեզ վարկանիշ տամ  :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ տենց ա եղել… ես միջազգային դիտորդ եմ…


Իրանք սուտի են, Մեֆ, ռեփորթը գալուց հետներն եմ բերում  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ստեղ պարտվողը Տրիբունն ա եղել… Չուկն ու Ֆոտոնը Ձենները Այվիին են տվել, իրանք գիտեին ով ով ա… Այվին ձենը տվել էր ՍտռենջԼիթըլԳռլին, իսկ ՍտռենջԼիթըլԳռլը Այվիին, հետո գալիս ա Հայկօն որը ձենը տվել ա Այվիին ու լցոնումները բացահայտել ա ու դրա տակ մի երկու ձեն Տրիբունից գողացել ավելացրել ա Այվիի… Ռուֆուսը կաշառել ա որոշ ընտրողների վարկանիշով ու պտի հետքննություն լինի թե ո՞վ ա ումից էս ընթացքում վարկանիշ ստացել… պտի ասեմ որ վարկանիշը կարա լրիվ ուրիշ թեմայում ըլնի…
> 
> Արդունքում, քանի որ Տրիբունը Աֆրիկա որսի էր գնացել (առյուծի որսի Քոչի տղու հետ… Քոչը պտի ինտերվյու տար չկարացավ գնա) իրա ընտրարշավը լրիվ աչքաթող էր եղել ու ինչ ապօրինություն ասես եղել ա… Չուկն էլ տեսել, բան չի ասել , Այվին օգտվել ա, ՍտռենջԼիթըլԳռլին էլ մի երկու ձեն են տվել որ երրորդ տեղը բռնի (Ժառանգության պես), *թե չէ 3 հոգու միջից չորրորդ տեղն էր բռնելու…* իսկ Գալաթեան հատուկ չի մասնակցել՝ ինքնաբացարկ ա հայտարարել որ Այվիին չխանգարի ու ՍտռենջԼիթըլԳռլին հանստացնի որ չբողոքի…
> 
> այ սենց


Դե վերջացրեք էլի: Հազիվ հանգստացել եմ  :Angry2: 
Պարտվողն էլ Չուկն ա  :Tongue:  Համ բոլորին դեմ տարբերակով, համ էլ քվեարկության մենակ մի հնարավորություն տալով

----------

Chuk (04.05.2012), Արէա (04.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ախ դու տարբերակ գրելը նկատի ունես, ես կարծում էի՝ քվեարկելը 
> Էս համակարգն էլ չի թողնում քեզ վարկանիշ տամ


Գալը հարիֆ չի որ բացեիբաց անի… ինքը չի մասնակցել՝ եստ էության ինքնաբացարկ ա հայտարարել առանց հայտարարելու, այսինքն դիտմամբ չես մասնակցում… հասկանու՞մ ես… էսի դժվար ա բացահայտելը, բայց ՍտռենջԼիթըլԳռլի նկատմամբ իրա չափից ավելի բարեհամբույր լինելը կասկածների տեղիք են տալիս… ՍտռենջԼիթըլԳռլի բողոքները կարան սաղ կեղծիքները մեջտեղ հանեն… 

Հմակարգը չի թողնու՞մ… ընտրությունը կեղծելուց թույլ էր տալիս չէ՞… համակարգը պտի փոխվի… վերից վար կոռումպացված ա

----------

CactuSoul (04.05.2012), Chuk (04.05.2012), ivy (04.05.2012), Գալաթեա (04.05.2012), Տրիբուն (05.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գալը հարիֆ չի որ բացեիբաց անի… ինքը չի մասնակցել՝ եստ էության ինքնաբացարկ ա հայտարարել առանց հայտարարելու, այսինքն դիտմամբ չես մասնակցում… հասկանու՞մ ես… էսի դժվար ա բացահայտելը, բայց ՍտռենջԼիթըլԳռլի նկատմամբ իրա չափից ավելի բարեհամբույր լինելը կասկածների տեղիք են տալիս… ՍտռենջԼիթըլԳռլի բողոքները կարան սաղ կեղծիքները մեջտեղ հանեն… 
> 
> Հմակարգը չի թողնու՞մ… ընտրությունը կեղծելուց թույլ էր տալիս չէ՞… համակարգը պտի փոխվի… վերից վար կոռումպացված ա


Իյաաա, հազիվ Գալի հետ լեզու եմ գտնում:  :Angry2:  ի՞նչ ես սև կատու գցում էս տարածք  :Angry2:

----------


## ivy

> Գալը հարիֆ չի որ բացեիբաց անի… ինքը չի մասնակցել՝ եստ էության ինքնաբացարկ ա հայտարարել առանց հայտարարելու, այսինքն դիտմամբ չես մասնակցում… հասկանու՞մ ես… էսի դժվար ա բացահայտելը, բայց ՍտռենջԼիթըլԳռլի նկատմամբ իրա չափից ավելի բարեհամբույր լինելը կասկածների տեղիք են տալիս… ՍտռենջԼիթըլԳռլի բողոքները կարան սաղ կեղծիքները մեջտեղ հանեն… 
> 
> Հմակարգը չի թողնու՞մ… ընտրությունը կեղծելուց թույլ էր տալիս չէ՞… համակարգը պտի փոխվի… վերից վար կոռումպացված ա


Ես քո գրառումները առաջ ինչի՞ չէի կարդում  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Arpine (05.05.2012), CactuSoul (04.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե վերջացրեք էլի: Հազիվ հանգստացել եմ 
> Պարտվողն էլ *Չուկն ա*  Համ բոլորին դեմ տարբերակով, համ էլ քվեարկության մենակ մի հնարավորություն տալով


Չուկի անունը վաբշե մի տուր… ինքը ապակողմնորոշիչ հայտարարություն ա արել ու ազդել ա ընտրությունների ընթացքի վրա… ու դրա պատճառով հիմա ինքը Ռուֆուսին ու իրա անտեսանելի գրությունը պտի հետևս մտցնի… էսի պայմանավորվածություն ա …

----------

Chuk (04.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իյաաա, հազիվ Գալի հետ լեզու եմ գտնում:  ի՞նչ ես սև կատու գցում էս տարածք


Սև կատու չէ… սև սատանա… ու վաբշե, որտեղ կինն ա սատանան անելիք չունի…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ես քո գրառումները առաջ ինչի՞ չէի կարդում


Մեծ բացթողում ա Այվ  :Wink: 

Մեֆ, հերիք ա, Բյուրի հետ իմ հարաբերություններին բուլիժնիկներ մի նետիր  :Smile:

----------

ivy (04.05.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (04.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես քո գրառումները առաջ ինչի՞ չէի կարդում


հա իսկականից… ինչի՞ չէիր կարդում… հրավերի էի՞ր սպասում… թե՞ սպասում ես մեռնեմ նոր կարդաս…

----------

CactuSoul (04.05.2012), ivy (04.05.2012), Տրիբուն (05.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեծ բացթողում ա Այվ 
> 
> Մեֆ, հերիք ա, Բուրի հետ իմ հարաբերություններին բուլիժնիկներ մի նետիր


նախ Բուր չէ այլ Բյուր… հազզզզզար ա նշանակում, ես կասեի միլլլլիոն… OK՞…  և հետո, անգամ սատանան չի կարա երկու կնոջ հարաբերությունների վրա քար գցի… էտի մեր ուժերից վեր ա

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> նախ Բուր չէ այլ Բյուր… հազզզզզար ա նշանակում, ես կասեի միլլլլիոն… OK՞…  և հետո, անգամ սատանան չի կարա երկու կնոջ հարաբերությունների վրա քար գցի… էտի մեր ուժերից վեր ա


Պահ, ուղղեց  :Jpit: 

Բա որ գիտես` ուժերիցդ վեր ա, ինչու՞ ես փորձեր անում  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Պահ, ուղղեց 
> 
> Բա որ գիտես` ուժերիցդ վեր ա, ինչու՞ ես փորձեր անում


չեմ փորձում… ուղղակի դու էն թույլ օղակն ես էս ընտրակեղծիքների կուռ շղթայի և ես փորձում եմ բացահայտել ու վեր հանել դրանք…

ես Տրիբունին կհորդորեի որ դիմեր Ակումբի Սահմանադրական դատարան… չնայած սաղ իրանք են, դատարանն էլ, օրենսդիրն էլ, գործադիրն էլ…

Իմիջայլոց Բյուր ջան, էն չորրորդ վրյանտը "Ոչ մեկը" որ կա չէ՞… բացառված չի որ դրանք քոնը լինեին ու հենց դրա համար էլ սարքած ա… քվեարկելու ժամանակ որ ուզում են կնոպկեն վերջինի վրա սեղմեն, միամիտ գնում ա չորրոդի վրա… օրինակ հաստատ համոզված եմ որ Ասքյալաֆը քեզ էր ձեն տալու, բայց վրիպել ա… կարաս մի հատ իրան ՊՄ-ով հարցնես… նույնը Վարզորը ու մնացածները… չես նկատե՞լ իրանք վաբշե ստեղ չեն գրում…

----------

CactuSoul (04.05.2012), Chuk (04.05.2012), ivy (04.05.2012), Գալաթեա (04.05.2012)

----------


## Chuk

Ժող, թարգեք: Էս մրցույթում երկու կեղծարար են եղել, որոնք միասին են գործել, ուրիշ որևէ մեկը կեղծիք չի արել: Եթե շարունակվի զրպարտանքների շղթան, ստիպված կլինեմ հրապարակել կեղծիքը՝ կրելով ողջ պատասխանատվությունը, չխուսափելով հնարավոր պատժից:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Կարևորըն էն ա, որ էս հավաքին փուչիկներ չկան:

----------

aragats (05.05.2012), Arpine (05.05.2012), Chuk (05.05.2012), Mephistopheles (05.05.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (05.05.2012), Տրիբուն (05.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժող, թարգեք: Էս մրցույթում երկու կեղծարար են եղել, որոնք միասին են գործել, ուրիշ որևէ մեկը կեղծիք չի արել: Եթե շարունակվի զրպարտանքների շղթան, ստիպված կլինեմ հրապարակել կեղծիքը՝ կրելով ողջ պատասխանատվությունը, *չխուսափելով հնարավոր պատժից*:


ո՞վ ա պատժելու քեզ… դու՞… Սերժն ես դառել գլխի՞ս… Տարոն ջան սիրուն չի քանդի՞…

----------

CactuSoul (05.05.2012), Chuk (05.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կարևորըն էն ա, որ էս հավաքին փուչիկներ չկան:


Գալ ջան, փուչիկն էս հավաքին պտի լիներ… "էն" հավաքին "ուրիշ" բան պտի փչեին, որտև իրանք "ուրիշ բան" փչող են

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմիջայլոց Բյուր ջան, էն չորրորդ վրյանտը "Ոչ մեկը" որ կա չէ՞… բացառված չի որ դրանք քոնը լինեին ու հենց դրա համար էլ սարքած ա… քվեարկելու ժամանակ որ ուզում են կնոպկեն վերջինի վրա սեղմեն, միամիտ գնում ա չորրոդի վրա… օրինակ հաստատ համոզված եմ որ Ասքյալաֆը քեզ էր ձեն տալու, բայց վրիպել ա… կարաս մի հատ իրան ՊՄ-ով հարցնես… նույնը Վարզորը ու մնացածները… չես նկատե՞լ իրանք վաբշե ստեղ չեն գրում…


Դե հերիք ա էլի  :Sad:  




> Ժող, թարգեք: Էս մրցույթում երկու կեղծարար են եղել, որոնք միասին են գործել, ուրիշ որևէ մեկը կեղծիք չի արել: Եթե շարունակվի զրպարտանքների շղթան, ստիպված կլինեմ հրապարակել կեղծիքը՝ կրելով ողջ պատասխանատվությունը, չխուսափելով հնարավոր պատժից:


Յաաա, էդ ովքե՞ր են էղել: Հլը ասա տեսնեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Յաաա, էդ ովքե՞ր են էղել: Հլը ասա տեսնեմ


Բյուր, դու իսկապե՞ս ուզում ես, որ ես հիմա բոլորի մոտ տամ իմ ու քո անունը :sus

----------

Mephistopheles (05.05.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Բյուր, դու իսկապե՞ս ուզում ես, որ ես հիմա բոլորի մոտ տամ իմ ու քո անունը :sus


Ախ էն մրցույթը ուշացնելու երկու ժա՜մը  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, դու իսկապե՞ս ուզում ես, որ ես հիմա բոլորի մոտ տամ իմ ու քո անունը :sus


տուր  :Beee: 
մեկ ա ես անմեղ եմ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ախ էն մրցույթը ուշացնելու երկու ժա՜մը


Պահոոո, էս իսկականից որոշել եք բացահայտե՞լ  :Jpit:  Բայց էս դեպքում հանցավորները երկուսից շատ են

----------


## Chuk

Այ սենց ա միշտ, գործարք են առաջարկում, վերջին պահին քցում են  :Beee:

----------

CactuSoul (05.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բյուր, դու իսկապե՞ս ուզում ես, որ ես հիմա բոլորի մոտ տամ իմ ու քո անունը :sus


ես ուզում եմ… 

":sus"-ը ինչ ա՞

----------


## Chuk

> ":sus"-ը ինչ ա՞


Կոռուպցիոն միավոր

----------

CactuSoul (05.05.2012), ivy (05.05.2012), Հայկօ (05.05.2012), Տրիբուն (05.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ախ էն մրցույթը ուշացնելու երկու ժա՜մը


դու շատ մի ուրախացի…

----------

ivy (05.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կոռուպցիոն միավոր


վույյյյյյյյյյյյյյյյյյյյյ…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չուկ, դու սկսեցիր  :Jpit:  Ես դրա մասին բան ասե՞լ եմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չուկ, դու սկսեցիր  Ես դրա մասին բան ասե՞լ եմ


պազվում ա էդ 6 քվեն էլ ես կեղծարարությամբ կորզե՞լ… WOW… Չուկի հ՞ետ…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> պազվում ա էդ 6 քվեն էլ ես կեղծարարությամբ կորզե՞լ… WOW… Չուկի հ՞ետ…


ասեցի թարգի  :Angry2:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Մեֆ, Մուրադը կատաղում ա  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ասեցի թարգի


բա ինչի՞ ես վախենում որ Չուկը հրապարակայնացնի ամեն ինչը… հետաքրքիր ա ու՞մ քվեներն են գնացել քեզ, Այվիինը՞ թե Տրիբունինը

----------


## Chuk

Գործարքի էությունը շատ պարզ էր, Մեֆ, մի խճճի ամեն ինչ: Ես ընդամենը մրցույթի մեկնարկը հետաձգում էի 2 ժամով, որպեսզի Բյուրը հասցնի ուղարկել իր տարբերակը: Բայց մեր պայմանավորվածության համաձայն ես 4 անգամ կրճատում էի նրա քվեները: Յուրաքանչյուր 4-րդ քվեն ես ուղղակի ջնջել եմ: Սա արվել է փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ ու ես կարծում եմ, որ մենք ամաչելու ոչինչ չունենք այդ քայլի համար:

----------

ivy (05.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> բա ինչի՞ ես վախենում որ Չուկը հրապարակայնացնի ամեն ինչը… հետաքրքիր ա ու՞մ քվեներն են գնացել քեզ, Այվիինը՞ թե Տրիբունինը


Ես ոչ մի բանից էլ չեմ վախենում  :Tongue:  Ու կեղծիքը ոչ թե քվեների հետ ա կապված, այլ իմ մասնակցության  :Jpit:  էսքանով բավարարվի

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գործարքի էությունը շատ պարզ էր, Մեֆ, մի խճճի ամեն ինչ: Ես ընդամենը մրցույթի մեկնարկը հետաձգում էի 2 ժամով, որպեսզի Բյուրը հասցնի ուղարկել իր տարբերակը: *Բայց մեր պայմանավորվածության համաձայն ես 4 անգամ կրճատում էի նրա քվեները:* *Յուրաքանչյուր 4-րդ քվեն ես ուղղակի ջնջել եմ:* Սա արվել է փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ ու ես կարծում եմ, որ մենք ամաչելու ոչինչ չունենք այդ քայլի համար:


ծախել ա քվեները… պարզ ա… 

… իսկ դու ու՞մ ես տվել էդ քվեները… պարզ ա Տրիբունին չես տվել ու ծախել ես Այվիի վրա… մինչ Տրիբունի որսի կլիներ… 

այսինքն ինքը խախտմամբ մասնակցել ա ընտրության… իրան տրվել ա 2 ժամ ավել, բայց մյուսներին չի տրվել չէ՞… OK… կարող ա մյուսներն էլ 2 ժամ ունենային ու ավելի լավը գրեին… կամ ո՞վ ա որոշել որ 2 ժամը 4 քվե արժի… 

հիմա ու՞ր են էդ քվեները… մարդիկ քվե են տվել չէ՞…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մեֆ, բա որ դու ընտրակեղծիքների սենց ֆանտազիա ունես, ինչու՞ մրցույթին չես մասնակցել  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Մեֆ, բա որ դու ընտրակեղծիքների սենց ֆանտազիա ունես, ինչու՞ մրցույթին չես մասնակցել


Նա առանց մասնակցելու էլ էս մրցույթը կրեց  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (05.05.2012), Chuk (05.05.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (05.05.2012), Տրիբուն (05.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, բա որ դու ընտրակեղծիքների սենց ֆանտազիա ունես, ինչու՞ մրցույթին չես մասնակցել


Իմ ստեղծագործությունը հենց էս ա… ընթաղքի մեջ ա… գրում եմ հիմա… ու մասնակցում եմ…

----------


## Chuk

> իրան տրվել ա 2 ժամ ավել, բայց մյուսներին չի տրվել չէ՞…


Սեֆ, ես հստակ հայտարարել եմ (թեմայի #5 գրառման մեջ), որ մրցույթի կընդունեմ մինչև ժամը 2-ը ուղարկված բոլոր տարբերակները: Առաջին երկու տարբերակների հեղինակները նույնպես կարող էին այդ ընթացքում աշխատել իրենց տարբերակների վրա ու առավել լավ տեսքով ուղարկել: Բացի դրանից ես ինքնադատաստան եմ տեսել ու միակողմանի պատժել եմ ինքզինքս՝ չհրապարակելով իմ տարբերակն ու ինձ մրցույթից դուրս թողնելով: Կարծում եմ, որ ես քավել եմ բոլոր մեղքերը ու սահմանադրական դատարանը հաշվի կառնի այս մեղմացուցիչ հանգամանքները:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (05.05.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բա ես հիմա ասե՞մ, թե ինչու եմ էդ երկու ժամի կարիքն ունեցել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սեֆ, ես հստակ հայտարարել եմ (թեմայի #5 գրառման մեջ), որ մրցույթի կընդունեմ մինչև ժամը 2-ը ուղարկված բոլոր տարբերակները: Առաջին երկու տարբերակների հեղինակները նույնպես կարող էին այդ ընթացքում աշխատել իրենց տարբերակների վրա ու առավել լավ տեսքով ուղարկել: Բացի դրանից ես ինքնադատաստան եմ տեսել ու միակողմանի պատժել եմ ինքզինքս՝ չհրապարակելով իմ տարբերակն ու ինձ մրցույթից դուրս թողնելով: Կարծում եմ, որ ես քավել եմ բոլոր մեղքերը ու սահմանադրական դատարանը հաշվի կառնի այս մեղմացուցիչ հանգամանքները:


Չուկ ջան… ստեղ հարցը էն մարդկանց ձայներն են որոնք հանվել են ՍտռենջԼիթըլԳռլի-ից… ու՞ր են էդ մարդկանց ձայները… եթե ես լինեմ ձայն տվողը ու հարցնեմ "ու՞ր ա իմ ձայնը" ի՞նչ պտի ասես… դու բոլորին ՊՄ-ով ասել ե՞ս որ 2 ժամ երկարել ա… եթե բոլորը գիտեն ու հավասար ա պայմանները ապա ինչի՞ ես ձայները պակասացրել…

Սահմանադրական դատարան եմ պահանջում… կամ էդ ձորրորդ վարյանտն ինչի համար էր…

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան… ստեղ հարցը էն մարդկանց ձայներն են որոնք հանվել են ՍտռենջԼիթըլԳռլի-ից… ու՞ր են էդ մարդկանց ձայները… եթե ես լինեմ ձայն տվողը ու հարցնեմ "ու՞ր ա իմ ձայնը" ի՞նչ պտի ասես… դու բոլորին ՊՄ-ով ասել ե՞ս որ 2 ժամ երկարել ա… եթե բոլորը գիտեն ու հավասար ա պայմանները ապա ինչի՞ ես ձայները պակասացրել…
> 
> Սահմանադրական դատարան եմ պահանջում… կամ էդ ձորրորդ վարյանտն ինչի համար էր…


Մեֆ, դե լավ էլի, հո միամիտ չեմ: Հո չէի բռնելու զռացող խախտում անեի: Յուրաքանչյուր 4-րդ քվեարկողին ես ուղղակի արգելափակում էի: Արգելափակում էի օրենքի շրջանակում, իրանց արած խախտումների համար (ԿԳԲ-ն լավ ա աշխատել, համարյա սաղի վրա էլ գործ ունեմ): Էդ մարդիկ կարծել են, որ իրենց քվեարկելու պահը համընկել է արգելափակման պահին, դրա համար տեխնիկապես հաշվի չի առնվել: Չեն իմացել, որ ջնջել եմ: Էնպես որ ամեն ինչ ՕՔ ա: Սահմանադրական դատարան... խնդրեմ... դիմիր: Ես կաշխատեմ առաջիկա օրերին Սահմանադրական դատարանի կազմ հավաքել, գլխավոր դատավոր նշանակել, որ գործն օրենքի շրջանակում քննվի:

----------

Արէա (05.05.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> Սահմանադրական դատարան եմ պահանջում… կամ էդ ձորրորդ վարյանտն ինչի համար էր…


Երևի ձայները պերեադրեսացիա են եղել չորրորդին  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, դե լավ էլի, հո միամիտ չեմ: Հո չէի բռնելու զռացող խախտում անեի: *Յուրաքանչյուր 4-րդ քվեարկողին ես ուղղակի արգելափակում էի: Արգելափակում էի օրենքի շրջանակում*, իրանց արած խախտումների համար (ԿԳԲ-ն լավ ա աշխատել, համարյա սաղի վրա էլ գործ ունեմ): *Էդ մարդիկ կարծել են, որ իրենց քվեարկելու պահը համընկել է արգելափակման պահին, դրա համար տեխնիկապես հաշվի չի առնվել*: Չեն իմացել, որ ջնջել եմ: Էնպես որ ամեն ինչ ՕՔ ա: Սահմանադրական դատարան... խնդրեմ... դիմիր: Ես կաշխատեմ առաջիկա օրերին Սահմանադրական դատարանի կազմ հավաքել, գլխավոր դատավոր նշանակել, որ գործն օրենքի շրջանակում քննվի:


դու Սերոժից վերան ես … հերիք չի յուրաքանչյուր 4րդ քվեարկողին արգելափակել ես, հլա մի հատ էլ օրենքով ա եղե՞լ… այսինքն ես եթե լինեի 4րդ քվեարկողը կարող ա արգելափակվեի՞… ես մի անգամից եվրոդատարան կդիմեմ… մերսի… ես պահանջում եմ "էդ մարտդկանց" անունները…

Բայց Բյուր… արի դուզը խոսանք… եթե անգամ հաշվենք էն հանած ձայները, այսինքն ավելացնենք յուրաքանչյուր չորրորդը, մեկ ա չորրորդ տեղն ես … չէ՞…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց Բյուր… արի դուզը խոսանք… եթե անգամ հաշվենք էն հանած ձայները, այսինքն ավելացնենք յուրաքանչյուր չորրորդը, մեկ ա չորրորդ տեղն ես … չէ՞…


Հա բայց մեկ ա սաղից լավն եմ  :Tongue:

----------

Chuk (05.05.2012), Freeman (05.05.2012), ivy (05.05.2012), Արէա (05.05.2012), Գալաթեա (05.05.2012), Շինարար (05.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա բայց մեկ ա սաղից լավն եմ


Հա Բյուր ջան… այ էս ոգով…

----------

Chuk (05.05.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (05.05.2012)

----------

